# BOOOOOM!!!! La fusión nucelar imparapla. USA anuncia éxito sin precedentes.



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita. 

Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.











EEUU logra un hito histórico para la energía infinita con fusión nuclear


Los Estados Unidos anunciarán la primera reacción nuclear de fusión de la historia que ha conseguido el santo grial: la producción de energía neta de una manera inequívoca




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (12 Dic 2022)

Lo tienen hace más de 50 años, ya era hora que lo sacaran del cajón.


----------



## Tareq Aziz (12 Dic 2022)

Si Biden no se aclara ni de quién esta vivo o muerto como para explicar la fusión nuclear.


----------



## Amerika (12 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo tienen hace más de 50 años, ya era hora que lo sacaran del cajón.



La verdad es que es un momento de la ostia eh..
Todo son casualidades que luego no son casuales.

Si abarata bastante la energia + la IA que va a ir progresando...


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (12 Dic 2022)

Lástima que sea imposible, les vendria bien ahora que Arabia se va con China a cambio de sus yuanes respaldados por oro y materias primas, la unica fusión que veo factible es la del dólar ....


----------



## Vigilante117 (12 Dic 2022)

Entre esto y la batería de grafeno, nos está quedando un futuro imaginario precioso.


----------



## John Connor (12 Dic 2022)

Lo he entendido bien? 0,4% de retorno energético?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo he entendido bien? 0,4% de retorno energético?



20 %


----------



## L'omertá (12 Dic 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo he entendido bien? 0,4% de retorno energético?




Its somezhinc


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo tienen hace más de 50 años, ya era hora que lo sacaran del cajón.



Digamos que lleva su tiempo, no es el motor de un vespino..


----------



## >zen< (12 Dic 2022)

citando tres fuentes con conocimiento directo de los resultados del experimento — es la primera vez en la historia que se consigue generar energía en una reacción de fusión controlada. El hecho de que se hayan producido 0,4 megajulios es un logro radical en esta carrera por obtener la energía infinita que hará que el mundo deje de depender de la especulación de la OPEP y las eléctricas, *abaratando la energía para toda la humanidad* y liberándonos de las emisiones de CO2 que afectan gravemente a todo el planeta.


----------



## DEREC (12 Dic 2022)

>zen< dijo:


> citando tres fuentes con conocimiento directo de los resultados del experimento — es la primera vez en la historia que se consigue generar energía en una reacción de fusión controlada. El hecho de que se hayan producido 0,4 megajulios es un logro radical en esta carrera por obtener la energía infinita que hará que el mundo deje de depender de la especulación de la OPEP y las eléctricas, *abaratando la energía para toda la humanidad* y liberándonos de las emisiones de CO2 que afectan gravemente a todo el planeta.



En resumen, que para producir unos cuantos kwh se han pulido miles y miles de millones de dolares. Pues menudo invento de mierda este de la fusion. La energia del sol tambien es gratis e ilimitada y no veo que se celebre tanto.

Estas instalaciones nunca van a proporcionar "energia barata e inagotable". Para producir unos pocos watios necesitan de laseres sofisticadisimos, electroimanes superconductores refrigerados a cero absoluto, fluidos de trabajo con metales pesados y su puta madre en vinagre. Es como una central nuclear al cuadrado. No sé si inagotable, pero barato seguro que no va a salir.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> En resumen, que para producir unos cuantos kwh se han pulido miles y miles de millones de dolares. Pues menudo invento de mierda este de la fusion.
> 
> La energia del sol tambien es gratis e ilimitada y no veo que se celebre.



La boina la llevas bien enroscada, eh?


----------



## Napalm (12 Dic 2022)

Se inyecta 2,2Mj para iniciar el proceso y se extrsen 2,4Mj. Si lo que se "quema" fuese cuerno de unicornio, seria una aberracion.
Pero sindo un material del tamsño de un guisante es una gran eficiencia economica.
Que consigan que sea estsble es el siguiente paso.

En unis 30 años la huminadad tendra acceso a una erergia limpia e infinita. Otra cosa es que sea gratuita...


----------



## xzess (12 Dic 2022)

Lo hacen ahora porque China o ya lo ha hecho, o lo hará en breve, y ellos que seguramente han retrasado este evento lo que han podido, ahora ya no tienen opción si quieren estar por delante de China, de todas formas, creo que tarde o temprano esto será el arreglo de la energía en el primer mundo, si no hay guerras o desastres que lo paren.


----------



## el segador (12 Dic 2022)

¿¿Pero lleva condensador de flufo o no???? Si no lo lleva claramente es otra fakenews.


----------



## Antiparticula (12 Dic 2022)

Si tenemos energia infinita ¿entonces cabemos más de 8.000 millones?


----------



## Duda Metódica (12 Dic 2022)

A priori muy bonito todo, pero si al final se consigue desarrollar esa tecnología seguro que será algo patentado y que habrá que pagar por ello. Algo así como las semillas de los transgénicos. Se permitirá que esto esté al alcance de todos o solo se cederá esa tecnología bajo determinadas circunstancias y con mucha pasta por medio?.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si tenemos energia infinita ¿entonces cabemos más de 8.000 millones?



Esa es la parte que no mola.


----------



## Amerika (12 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si tenemos energia infinita ¿entonces cabemos más de 8.000 millones?



Que casualidad que ya se ha pinchado un medicamento a todo el que se ha dejado pinchar...


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



a 50 años vista, todos calvos

no tiene implicación real, a parte de reactores enormes, el siguiente problema es el transporte de esa energía. Reactores más pequeños serian por costes inviables.

Tendrías que tener grandes reactores para convertir esa energía en otra que sea fácilmente transportable. Es más simple poner placas que todo esto

cuando lo pongan en marcha ya nos habremos extinguido


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si tenemos energia infinita ¿entonces cabemos más de 8.000 millones?



si podremos ampliar la población hasta que haya una persona por m2


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> a 50 años vista, todos calvos
> 
> no tiene implicación real, a parte de reactores enormes, el siguiente problema es el transporte de esa energía. Reactores más pequeños serian por costes inviables.
> 
> ...



Me da a mí que eso es un problema en una isla de Oceanía, no en Los Angeles y alrededores…


----------



## tbgs (12 Dic 2022)

Han descubierto un yacimiento de oro súper mega hiper grande??


----------



## arevacoali (12 Dic 2022)

A ver lo que nos cuentan mañana, pero si es a 10 años vista, es más de lo mismo.

Me recuerda aquello de "estamos a punto de encontrar la cura del cáncer, denme el dinero"

Me parece más importante la noticia que ha salido de baterías de sodio, que a partir del año que viene están en el mercado y que si se producen en masa, en dos o tres años valdrán a 35 euros el kilovatio.

Esto sí que es la bomba e imparable.

Pero claro esto puedes hacer independiente a las familias, a las empresas y a los países pobres, en cambio la fusión cuando llege, que habrá que verlo, seguirá estando en manos de los mismos, para seguir chupando del bote.


----------



## Lukytrike (12 Dic 2022)

Hacen fusionar UNA bolita de deuterio y tritio cada OCHO horas, usando una cantidad de energía gigantesca que deben "cargar" antes en los lasers.

Para generar energía y que sea rentable necesitan fusionar DIEZ bolitas cada UN segundo. No sé, Rick, empiezo a pensar que el meme de los 50 años se queda muy muy corto.


----------



## derepen (12 Dic 2022)

¿el neto es en todo el experimento al completo o solo una parte?

Lo digo por esto


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (12 Dic 2022)

Nos quieren racionar la comida y el agua, pero nos van a dar energía infinita.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Cuñados con el culo en llamas, no podía ser de otra manera.


----------



## DEREC (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La boina la llevas bien enroscada, eh?



Es lo que evita que se me escape el sentido comun. Mañana hablamos del humo que suelta Biden.


Aunque esto funcione de verdad, siempre vas a necesitar una turbina con su generador y su subestacion transformadora para generar la energia electrica, y estos ultimos tampoco salen precisamente gratis.

Nunca va a ser más barato producir calor con 192 mega-laseres con confinamiento inercial, que echando carbon a una puta caldera. Ya me contarás.

Como dicen por ahi, la clave esta en las baterias. En el momento que se desarrolle una bateria barata, ligera y con autonomia, basta inundarlo todo de renovables y asunto arreglado.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

suena a viaje a la luna


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Es lo que evita que se me escape el sentido comun. Mañana hablamos del humo que suelta Biden.
> 
> 
> Aunque esto funcione de verdad, siempre vas a necesitar una turbina con su generador y su subestacion transformadora para generar la energia electrica, y estos ultimos tampoco salen precisamente gratis.
> ...



Enroscada no, la boina la llevas recibida con Loctite.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Es lo que evita que se me escape el sentido comun. Mañana hablamos del humo que suelta Biden.
> 
> 
> Aunque esto funcione de verdad, siempre vas a necesitar una turbina con su generador y su subestacion transformadora para generar la energia electrica, y estos ultimos tampoco salen precisamente gratis.
> ...



no, el futuro es el hidrogeno.
o al menos deberia serlo.


----------



## DEREC (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Enroscada no, la boina la llevas recibida con Loctite.



Mañana te levanto el hilo, a ver si el humo nos deja leer algo.


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Me da a mí que eso es un problema en una isla de Oceanía, no en Los Angeles y alrededores…



yo lo comento porque el reactor europeo ya planteo ese problema, la red no daría para la distribución


----------



## Calahan (12 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> a 50 años vista, todos calvos
> 
> no tiene implicación real, a parte de reactores enormes, el siguiente problema es el transporte de esa energía. Reactores más pequeños serian por costes inviables.
> 
> ...



Hidrógeno adsorbido en algún sólido.


----------



## Deitano (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



Biden no sabe ni encontrarse la chorra.


----------



## elena francis (12 Dic 2022)

¿Eso explota? ¿En caso de hacerlo sería grave? ¿Contaminaría?


----------



## DEREC (12 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> yo lo comento porque el reactor europeo ya planteo ese problema, la red no daría para la distribución



Por que no? cuanta potencia esperaban sacar? Hasta ahora ni para cargar un movil han sacao


----------



## Deitano (12 Dic 2022)

>zen< dijo:


> citando tres fuentes con conocimiento directo de los resultados del experimento — es la primera vez en la historia que se consigue generar energía en una reacción de fusión controlada. El hecho de que se hayan producido 0,4 megajulios es un logro radical en esta carrera por obtener la energía infinita que hará que el mundo deje de depender de la especulación de la OPEP y las eléctricas, *abaratando la energía para toda la humanidad* y liberándonos de las emisiones de CO2 que afectan gravemente a todo el planeta.



No reo que liberen las patentes así como así.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> yo lo comento porque el reactor europeo ya planteo ese problema, la red no daría para la distribución



A lo peor el europeo no daba rendimiento neto, no compensaba invertir en red…desde la barra!


----------



## Common_Deletion (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cuñados con el culo en llamas, no podía ser de otra manera.



pontelo a remojo antes de que se te carbonice


----------



## tixel (12 Dic 2022)

Hay que ser bobo para creer la noticia sobre todo sabiendo lo que le hicieron a Tesla.


----------



## el futuro (12 Dic 2022)

Me la suda.

Los problemas de la humanidad no son mis problemas.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Queda invalidado pues el reactor.

Gracias.


----------



## Shy (12 Dic 2022)

Todo mentira, quedará en agua de borrajas.

En 1983 Fleishmann y Stanley Pons consiguieron la fusión simple con un equipo muy sencillo encima de la mesa de un laboratorio. Un tal Mallove, (profesor del MIT) se convirtió en el principal impulsor y defensor de la nueva forma de producir energía y escribió un libro, "Fire from Ice", inmediatamente la corriente científica oficial desacreditó su trabajo. En 2004 se lo cargaron en un curioso episodio, aparentemente Mallove estaba limpiando el jardín de una casa de sus padres y los inquilinos le mataron. 

Antes, Otis T. Carr, aplicando teorías de Tesla, inventó una especie de acumulador eléctrico al que llamó UTRON que usando fuerzas electromagnéticas, electromotrices y de gravedad en un campo unificado conseguía que produjera energía infinita

La fusión en frío existe hace muchos años, y por tanto la energía libre y gratuita. Todo eso lo tienen los usanos bien guardadito, lo han usado para desarrollar armas que con la información que tenemos consideraríamos de ciencia ficción y, por supuesto, jamás usarán esas formas de producir energía para mejorar la vida de la humanidad.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (12 Dic 2022)

USA debevtener bajo manga toda clase de cosas con las que manipular la economia.

Lleva decadas concentrando la pasta y el talento mundial, junto a libertad para ejercerlas.

Si es cierto, mañana cambia el equilibrio economico mundial a lo bestia.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Todo mentira, quedará en agua de borrajas.
> 
> En 1983 Fleishmann y Stanley Pons consiguieron la fusión simple con un equipo muy sencillo encima de la mesa de un laboratorio. Un tal Mallove, (profesor del MIT) se convirtió en el principal impulsor y defensor de la nueva forma de producir energía y escribió un libro, "Fire from Ice", inmediatamente la corriente científica oficial desacreditó su trabajo. En 2004 se lo cargaron en un curioso episodio, aparentemente Mallove estaba limpiando el jardín de una casa de sus padres y los inquilinos le mataron.
> 
> ...



Venga, el cuñado ya cerró el Hilo, gorro de plata en cabeza, para dar envidia al de la boina.

Fue un placer, gracias a todos.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Hay unos cuantos artículos referentes a ello.

Elige otro.


----------



## megamax (12 Dic 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo he entendido bien? 0,4% de retorno energético?



De donde sacas el 0.4% 

2.5/2.1=1.1904, es decir un 19% de retorno energético (bruto, supongo, luego hay que conectar esto a una red)

Esperemos que se confirme la noticia antes de lanzar campanas al vuelo.


----------



## Shy (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Venga, el cuñado ya cerró el Hilo, gorro de plata en cabeza, para dar envidia al de la boina.
> 
> Fue un placer, gracias a todos.



He dicho cosas muy concretas y comprobables de las que por supuesto no tienes puta idea. Tu argumento para invalidar lo que he escrito, aparte de escribir las típicas estupideces que os encantan a los subnormales oficialistas, gorrito de aluminio y tal, ¿cual es?


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (12 Dic 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Eso explota? ¿En caso de hacerlo sería grave? ¿Contaminaría?



Es lo que llaman una bomba de hidrógeno o bomba H.

Primero se produce una explosión nuclear de fisión, que crea energía suficiente para que el material se fusione, que crea energía por un tubo que provoca que el material se vuelva a fisionar, y que vuelva a liberar energía.

Un pepinazo de la ostia.


----------



## Josant2022 (12 Dic 2022)

Mala noticia para los tiranos del planeta


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> He dicho cosas muy concretas y comprobables de las que por supuesto no tienes puta idea. Tu argumento para invalidar lo que he escrito, aparte de escribir las típicas estupideces que os encantan a los subnormales oficialistas, gorrito de aluminio y tal, ¿cual es?



Que sí, y la cura del cáncer, de la caries, la Tierra es plana, etc etc.

Vamos, que llevan gastándose trillones en ello desde hace 50 años pero tú dices que pa na.

Un listo de esos que te ameniza en las barras.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

megamax dijo:


> De donde sacas el 0.4%
> 
> 2.5/2.1=1.1904, es decir un 19% de retorno energético (bruto, supongo, luego hay que conectar esto a una red)
> 
> Esperemos que se confirme la noticia antes de lanzar campanas al vuelo.



La reacción cuñadil negacionista inmediata…que si 0,4, que si han escrito “perdigon”, etc…todo lo que les saque de sus ejquemas.
Y ya si viene de los malvados americanos no te digo.


----------



## joser_jr (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



Siento decirte que todavia faltan décadas (como mínimo, 15 o 20 años) para que la fusión sea una alternativa fiable, barata y escalable .


----------



## Lain Coubert (12 Dic 2022)

Claro que sí! Justo cuando más se necesita. Esperad, que voy a ver la cotización del oil. Sí, subiendo un 3%. Se ve que los inversores no se han enterado de tan loable gesta.


----------



## ignatiux (12 Dic 2022)

Buena noticia, salvo que es Mentira.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



¿que compañia lo llevA? lo digo por echarle 1000 pavitos y tal ...


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Siento decirte que todavia faltan décadas (como mínimo, 15 o 20 años) para que la fusión sea una alternativa fiable, barata y escalable .



Ya contaba con ello. Que siga viéndose como viable ya es una gran noticia.


----------



## ignatiux (12 Dic 2022)

Cuando se publique un estudio serio en una revista especializada y la industria lo convierta en realidad cotizaba me lo creeré.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Buena noticia, salvo que es Mentira.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Naturalmente, como la existencia de los orangutanes, que son señores disfrazados.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Cuando se publique un estudio serio en una revista especializada y la industria lo convierta en realidad cotizaba me lo creeré.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Te tienen que llevar el estudio a casa, claro, con unos churros, para que le des el visto bueno.


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Dic 2022)

Esto es como la frasecita de Amstrong en el 69... "Un pequeño paso para el hombre y un gran paso para la humanidad" Son expertos en marketing y vendedores de humo. Veremos ahora a quien engañan con el cuento de las fusiones. La noticia la presentan un Martes y trece, no puede ser casual.


----------



## fayser (12 Dic 2022)

Llevan años haciéndose trampas al solitario.

Incluso cuando dicen haber generado más energía de la consumida, es mentira, porque no están computando toda la energía realmente consumida.

En este vídeo en inglés lo explican muy bien, y lo hace una física de prestigio que no es sospechosa de ningún tipo de negacionismo... simplemente no quiere que se engañe a la gente con números que no significan lo que quieren dar a entender.



Por resumirlo:

1) Tiran las campanas al vuelo cuando el calor generado por el plasma es mayor a la energía usada para confinar ese plasma.

2) Ese calor luego necesitaría convertirse en electricidad. El rendimiento de conversión de calor a electricidad en una turbina viene a ser del 50%, luego la mitad se tira, no es energía útil.

3) La energía usada para confinar el plasma, más el resto de energía necesaria para hacer funcionar la planta, tiene que salir de la electricidad generada, que como acabamos de ver es la mitad del calor producido.

Con números:

Noticia: "hemos generado 120 consumiendo 100".

La realidad: "hemos generado 60, nos siguen faltando 40 más otros tantos que no estaban sumados en esos 100".


----------



## Antiglobalismo (12 Dic 2022)

Anda que no huele a movimiento a la desesperada de imperio cayéndose.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (12 Dic 2022)

Hace 50 años dice...


----------



## el futuro (12 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Esto es como la frasecita de Amstrong en el 69... "Un pequeño paso para el hombre y un gran paso para la humanidad" Son expertos en marketing y vendedores de humo. Veremos ahora a quien engañan con el cuento de las fusiones.



Cual fue el gran paso para la humanidad?
Cambió algo?

Es que esa frase es una de las mayores patrañas de la historia. No fue más que un acto de propaganda inutil, costosísima y sin ningun beneficio.
Si lo hubiesen hecho los rusos en vez de los americanos, habría sido primero ignorado, y segundo ridiculizado.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



Supongo que sera otra vendida de humo ñariguda mas. Pero ojala y los putos ñarigudos hicieran por primera vez algo decente

Esto suponpondria un brutal salto cualitativo. La electrificacion masiva de todo, el fin de las ciudades cancerigenas humeantes y el hundimiento total de LA MORONEGRADA Y LA PUTA ULS. Mejor imposible


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (12 Dic 2022)

Sí, sí... ¿De donde viene la noticia? ¿De USA? Ah vale, vale,...


----------



## ueee3 (12 Dic 2022)

Amerika dijo:


> La verdad es que es un momento de la ostia eh..
> Todo son casualidades que luego no son casuales.
> 
> Si abarata bastante la energia + la IA que va a ir progresando...



Exacto. Cuesta creer tanta coincidencia.


----------



## Kill33r (12 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no, el futuro es el hidrogeno.
> o al menos deberia serlo.



1000 kilos de hidrógeno 18.000 litros de agua 

Que puede salir mal


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 1000 kilos de hidrógeno 18.000 litros de agua
> 
> Que puede salir mal




la cuestion es cuan eficientes son 1000kilos de hidrogeno.


----------



## Lukytrike (12 Dic 2022)

Puede explotar, pero luego no hay reacción en cadena como con la fisión. Es una de las ventajas.



elena francis dijo:


> ¿Eso explota? ¿En caso de hacerlo sería grave? ¿Contaminaría?


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Cual fue el gran paso para la humanidad?
> Cambió algo?
> 
> Es que esa frase es una de las mayores patrañas de la historia. No fue más que un acto de propaganda inutil, costosísima y sin ningun beneficio.
> Si lo hubiesen hecho los rusos en vez de los americanos, habría sido primero ignorado, y segundo ridiculizado.



No captas la ironia... Los Amorrikanos ni fueron a la luna en el 69, ni tenian bomba atómica, ni aviones a reacción, ni aceros especiales ni cohetes autopropulsados teledirigidos. Tuvieron que robarlo todo a los Alimaños nazis para poder presentar esos avances al resto del mundo como si fueran suyos. Lo de la fusión tiene pinta de ser otra patraña jodibodiana que la venderán como la panacea para tratar de conseguir tiempo antes de que las cosas se pongan realmente feas para ellos.


----------



## carvil (12 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo tienen hace más de 50 años, ya era hora que lo sacaran del cajón.





Casi diez años.



Salu2


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (12 Dic 2022)

Están ahí con la red echelon a ver si pillan algo de Europa los muy inteligentes. Son muy cocos tú... la universidad de Wisconsin y la john Hopkins y su pm...
La de patentes que han fusilado estos cabrones 24 horas antes que en Europa se registren da una idea del nivel tecnologico que tienen esas ratas.

Eso sí, meter los hocicos en nuestros asuntos personales... en eso sí que son unos putos craks.


----------



## fayser (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Estas instalaciones nunca van a proporcionar "energia barata e inagotable". Para producir unos pocos watios necesitan de laseres sofisticadisimos, electroimanes superconductores refrigerados a cero absoluto, fluidos de trabajo con metales pesados y su puta madre en vinagre. Es como una central nuclear al cuadrado. No sé si inagotable, pero barato seguro que no va a salir.



La gente no entiende de costes, por eso la engañan sistemáticamente con lo del "gratis", "inagotable", etc.

Pasa con los propios paneles solares, y eso que son muchísimo más sencillos de entender. A la gente le dicen que un panel solar genera 200 W de electricidad "_gratis_", puesto que el sol es gratis. Pero la realidad es que si la instalación de un panel solar cuesta 300 €, y tiene una vida útil de 15.000 horas, en esa vida genera 15.000 x 200 / 1.000 = 3.000 KWh, por tanto cada KWh ha costado a 0,10 € (300 € / 3.000 KWh). Eso no es gratis. Ni siquiera es barato. Pero al menos podemos decir que tiene un precio _aceptable_.

Con la fusión pasa lo mismo pero hablando de precios totalmente descabellados. Una planta de fusión nuclear costaría miles de millones. Pero es que además estaría sometida a un desgaste tan severo que tendría una vida útil muy limitada, obligando a seguir gastando cientos de millones de euros en mantenimiento. Tendría que generar energías completamente desorbitadas para que el precio final por KWh saliera "barato", algo que no sucederá jamás porque es materialmente imposible.

De hecho algo parecido pasa ya con las nucleares convencionales, las de fisión. La instalación es tan cara, y la operación también (fundamentalmente por las enormes medidas de seguridad que requieren), que tampoco consiguen que actualmente salga un KWh "barato".

Aquí lo barato ha sido quemar gas y petróleo que se formaron gratis durante millones de años. Todo lo demás de barato no tiene nada. Y desde luego la fusión, si la vemos algún día, no va a ser barata, ni mucho menos "gratis".


----------



## el futuro (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya contaba con ello. Que siga viéndose como viable ya es una gran noticia.



Has oido de la piedra filosofal? Todavía sigue siendo viable.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (12 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Se inyecta 2,2Mj para iniciar el proceso y se extrsen 2,4Mj. Si lo que se "quema" fuese cuerno de unicornio, seria una aberracion.
> Pero sindo un material del tamsño de un guisante es una gran eficiencia economica.
> Que consigan que sea estsble es el siguiente paso.
> 
> En unis 30 años la huminadad tendra acceso a una erergia limpia e infinita. Otra cosa es que sea gratuita...



Hombre, limpia...
Todos los isótopos implicados en la reacción son peligrosos gases radiactivos que habrá que almacenar, supongo que haciéndolos reaccionar con oxígeno para producir agua radiactiva, o algún proceso así. Todos los componentes del núcleo serán materiales de poca duración que se degradan rápido con esas temperaturas y presiones, ese es gran problema de la fusion, y altamente radiactivos después de su vida útil. Etc etc.
Ojalá encuentren la manera de minimizar todo eso, pero hoy por hoy pinta que será de todo menos limpia. Igual no tan sucia como tirar plutonio al océano como han hecho con la fisión, pero limpia no será.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Has oido de la piedra filosofal? Todavía sigue siendo viable.



Follarrusos con el culo ardiendo.

Trasplantes de cerebro para subnormales no son viables, lo lamento.


----------



## el futuro (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Follarrusos con el culo ardiendo.
> 
> Trasplantes de cerebro para subnormales no son viables, lo lamento.



Tu debes de ser el nuevo tonto del foro.







Bienvenido, estás en tu casa.


----------



## txusky_g (12 Dic 2022)

Han fusionado a Biden


----------



## derepen (12 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Antes, Otis T. Carr, aplicando teorías de Tesla, inventó una especie de acumulador eléctrico al que llamó UTRON que usando fuerzas electromagnéticas, electromotrices y de _*gravedad *_en un campo unificado conseguía que produjera energía infinita


----------



## jpjp (12 Dic 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Siento decirte que todavia faltan décadas (como mínimo, 15 o 20 años) para que la fusión sea una alternativa fiable, barata y escalable .



los molinos a la basura que bien vas a oler las colas del paro renobobo jejeje


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 Dic 2022)

Jojojo dirán que necesitan tropecientos billions of billions of dollars y que en 20 o 30 años blah blah... lo de siempre, que siga el show engañabobos.


----------



## Feynman (12 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que leo "energía infinita" me entran ganas de extraerme los ojos y mear en las cuencas vacías para que escueza más. Además: " El hecho de que se hayan producido 0,4 megajulios es un logro radical en esta carrera por obtener la energía infinita que hará que el mundo* deje de depender de la especulación de la OPEP y las eléctricas,* "  

Claro, porque este reactor cuando sea comercial, no va a depender ni de ninguna eléctrica ni de ningún oligopolio, y no va a estar en manos del estado que patrocinó a los 100tífikos que lo crearon.

No se hagan pajas tecnoptimistas mentales todavía, caballeros, que de ser cierto, aún habría que esperar un tiempo para conseguir un reactor que sea capaz de sustituir a lo que hay ahora.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Tu debes de ser el nuevo tonto del foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jajajaj ese eres tú, por nuevo (desde Julio de 2022), por GILIPOLLAS, y por follarrusos.


----------



## tarrito (12 Dic 2022)

¿entonces ya puedo ponerme la corbata?

¿y lo de poner el aire acondicionado a la temperatura que me salga de los huevos también se puede ya?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Dic 2022)

Huele a trufa de 200 gramos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> En resumen, que para producir unos cuantos kwh se han pulido miles y miles de millones de dolares. Pues menudo invento de mierda este de la fusion. La energia del sol tambien es gratis e ilimitada y no veo que se celebre tanto.
> 
> Estas instalaciones nunca van a proporcionar "energia barata e inagotable". Para producir unos pocos watios necesitan de laseres sofisticadisimos, electroimanes superconductores refrigerados a cero absoluto, fluidos de trabajo con metales pesados y su puta madre en vinagre. Es como una central nuclear al cuadrado. No sé si inagotable, pero barato seguro que no va a salir.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Dic 2022)

Ahora es cuando echo en falta a foreros como @luisito2


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Dic 2022)

Y los ruzos a matar a sus vecinos. 
Cuando tengan que regalar petróleo serán menos que nada.


----------



## Lukytrike (12 Dic 2022)

No sé, eh. Dicen que los paneles tienen al menos un 80% de eficiencia (respecto a la inicial) a los 25 años. Suponiendo 20 años al 100% dando esos 200 W, con 5 horas pico diarias de media para España, salen:

(20 * 365 * 5 * 200) / 1000 = 7.300 KWh, el coste sería 0,04 € el KWh, según tus números. No está mal. Sobre todo viendo el precio hoy y cómo estará dentro de 20 años.

Si el experimento este de fusión de hoy ha usado una bolita cada 8 horas, y dicen que para ser rentable se necesitan 10 bolitas cada segundo, quiere decir que necesitan hacer el proceso 288.000 veces más rápido.
Y el principal problema, además de otros, es que no existe material que aguante ese tute. Le veo más posibilidades al Tokamak.









Hito en fusión nuclear: el confinamiento inercial ha alcanzado por primera vez la rentabilidad energética


El 8 de agosto de 2021 los técnicos del experimento NIF (National Ignition Facility) del Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Livermore, situado en California...




www.xataka.com







fayser dijo:


> Pasa con los propios paneles solares, y eso que son muchísimo más sencillos de entender. A la gente le dicen que un panel solar genera 200 W de electricidad "_gratis_", puesto que el sol es gratis. Pero la realidad es que si la instalación de un panel solar cuesta 300 €, y tiene una vida útil de 15.000 horas, en esa vida genera 15.000 x 200 / 1.000 = 3.000 KWh, por tanto cada KWh ha costado a 0,10 € (300 € / 3.000 KWh). Eso no es gratis. Ni siquiera es barato. Pero al menos podemos decir que tiene un precio _aceptable_.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2022)

Es un hito en la historia de la humanidad, y aqui descojonaos...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 Dic 2022)

Rápido, llamad a Kubrick!


----------



## Feynman (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Es lo que evita que se me escape el sentido comun. Mañana hablamos del humo que suelta Biden.
> 
> 
> Aunque esto funcione de verdad, siempre vas a necesitar una turbina con su generador y su subestacion transformadora para generar la energia electrica, y estos ultimos tampoco salen precisamente gratis.
> ...



Para eso necesitarias una cantidad astronómica de baterias, y no hay tantos materiales para ello, ni tanta superficie terrestre donde dejarlas. Si quieres almacenar energía, usa el agua, cuando te sobre energía, la elevas a una cierta altura y cuando necesites energía liberas el agua.

Además, todas las renovables provienen de la energía del Sol (excepto las mareas y geotermia), y esta es finita. y no facilmente aprovechable.


----------



## Freedomfighter (12 Dic 2022)

Vigilante117 dijo:


> Entre esto y la batería de grafeno, nos está quedando un futuro imaginario precioso.



Jojojo verdad..... y se te ha pasado el puente aéreo desde la Tierra a la Luna, que también está ahí casi casi.....


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es un hito en la historia de la humanidad, y aqui descojonaos...



Descojonaos porque es mentira


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es un hito en la historia de la humanidad, y aqui descojonaos...



Descojonaos no, directamente lo niegan, como no se lo chivó Azrael II en el Foro antes, no es posible.
Y menos viniendo de los yankees!
Antes se cortan sus micropenes que reconocer cualquier avance.


----------



## D´Omen (12 Dic 2022)

No es por quitarle merito al trabajo de esa gente, pero el futuro que plantea "el confidencial" es asombroso;

se conoce que las futuras centrales de fusión a pesar de ser máquinas complejísimas y que dejan en un juego de niños al reactor de Flamanville con sus 15 años en retrasos y sobrecostes se construirán y se mantendrán solas sin costar un duro enviando a la humanidad a un nuevo estadio cósmico y espiritual

Anda que, el periodista para echarle de comer aparte, un mundo sin electricas y de energia ilimitada y sin co2 dice...lol, debe pensar que todo la electricidad para producir ese hidrógeno por electrolisis que supuestamente moverán todos los trenes, aviones y coches del mundo de los que tanto escriben últimamente se producirá con cáscaras de plátanos


----------



## randomizer (12 Dic 2022)

La fusión nuclear tiene un _problemilla_: el combustible.

La gente en general se cree que "se fusiona hidrógeno" y "el hidrógeno es el elemento más abundante del Universo" y tal. Pero no.

El *tritio* (un isótopo del hidrógeno) hay que obtenerlo en REACTORES NUCLEARES. La alternativa, el *litio-6*, también se obtiene artificialmente y el poco que se consigue se usa para fabricar nukes. Además, no hay suficiente litio para fusión y baterías en gran escala.

Maś info aquí: #97 Lithium, Lithium, Everywhere, and None to Use for Fusion Reactors

En general os recomiendo este blog: New Energy Times | LENR News and Scientific References


----------



## el segador (12 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es un hito en la historia de la humanidad, y aqui descojonaos...



el problema de estos hitos, es que todos los días publican uno, luego queda en nada


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (12 Dic 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Rápido, llamad a Kubrick!



¡Eso! ¡Que haga la película!


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2022)

el segador dijo:


> el problema de estos hitos, es que todos los días publican uno, luego queda en nada



Va en serio, el Baiden lo presenta mañana...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wein (12 Dic 2022)

Llega tarde para que sea relevante. Hace 20 años aun podría haber sido interesante.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va en serio, el Baiden lo presenta mañana...



Prefiero sus archivos de chortinas


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Llevan años haciéndose trampas al solitario.
> 
> Incluso cuando dicen haber generado más energía de la consumida, es mentira, porque no están computando toda la energía realmente consumida.
> 
> ...



Eso es el reactor europeo o el americano?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> La fusión nuclear tiene un _problemilla_: el combustible.
> 
> La gente en general se cree que "se fusiona hidrógeno" y "el hidrógeno es el elemento más abundante del Universo" y tal. Pero no.
> 
> ...




Llámales, hombre, llevan décadas gastando zillones y tú callado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Llámales, hombre, llevan décadas gastando zillones y tú callado.



A ver puto anormal, mañana vemos cómo suicidas tu cuenta por ser follaotanista


----------



## HvK (12 Dic 2022)

También dice el viejo chocho de mierda este que los Estados Hundidos y sus actornautas van a colonizar la Luna en 2030.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso es el reactor europeo o el americano?



¡Pregunta buenísima!


----------



## Veo_dolor (12 Dic 2022)

Del Instituto Lawrence Livermore... Investiguen quién fue este señor y luego ya hablamos de si esto es un disparo al jabalí o no


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (12 Dic 2022)

Vamos a poner para estos casos el preceptivo, ya como principio consolidado en el foro:

A mi me da igual. Yo siempre echo 20 euros.


----------



## usuario baneado (12 Dic 2022)

La fusión fría la hemos inventado los españoles. La de langostos que por agarraos se van a quedar fusionados y tiesos en sus sillones.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Veo_dolor dijo:


> Del Instituto Lawrence Livermore... Investiguen quién fue este señor y luego ya hablamos de si esto es un disparo al jabalí o no



Judío? Del Betis? Zurdo?

Menos mal que le tenemos a usted y a su Google, para que los Megawatios nazcan malditos.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (12 Dic 2022)

¡Eh! Pero quieren ir a Marte. Puta banda de trileros...


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A ver puto anormal, mañana vemos cómo suicidas tu cuenta por ser follaotanista



Otra cuenta follarrusos…de Mayo 2022.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (12 Dic 2022)

Espera que se baja de la bici y nos da una lección magistral sobre fusión nuclear.


----------



## Feynman (12 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la cuestion es cuan eficientes son 1000kilos de hidrogeno.



PAra este experimento, no se ha usado hidrógeno, sino deuterio y tritio, isótopos del hidrógeno. El D y T son mucho mas facilmente fusionables que el hidrógeno, pero el deuterio es muy escaso y el tritio es radiactivo y se desintegra, por lo que es mucho más escaso todavía (se crea por el choque de los rayos cósmicos con los gases de la atmósfera). El caso es que para la fusión nuclear, y esto nadie lo dice, se necesitan estos dos isótopos, y no hidrógeno a secas, por lo que a parte de la dificultad de conseguir un reactor que tenga un rendimiento positivo, se necesita combustible muy escaso y/o que habría que sintetizarlo a gran escala.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Otra cuenta follarrusos…de Mayo 2022.



Sisi ajajajjajajajjajajjaajjajajajja


----------



## vermer (12 Dic 2022)

Claro, claro......ahora que Rusia y China les están metiendo el pollón por el culo a esos asesinos.....
.....resulta que tienen fusiòn nuclear de la güena güena güena de verdad. Y nos lo va a explicar un degenerado sexual con Alzheimer.

Llevaré un bloc para tomar apuntes de la cacatúa puesta a dedo, pucherazo mediante.

Parece ser que la trola de la kakuna asesina les supo a poco a esos HDLGP. Son unos cachondos


----------



## DUDH (12 Dic 2022)

Yo quiero un seis cilindros de gasolina y no un patinete, cabrones!!!!!


----------



## randomizer (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Llámales, hombre, llevan décadas gastando zillones y tú callado.



¿Y quién te ha dicho que no lo saben ya? Gastar zillones a lo tonto es un negocio muy lucrativo, sea en fusión o sea en lo que sea, ahí tienes los chiringuitos de jenaro.

Ahora responde a una simple pregunta ¿de dónde cojones se va a sacar el tritio y/o el litio-6 para hacer de la fusión una alternativa viable a escala industrial? ¿O van a fusionar garbanzos?


----------



## ROBOTECH (12 Dic 2022)

¿En este puto foro nadie ha oído hablar del ITER?








está en Francia.... y mirad los países que participan















ITER - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ChortiHunter (12 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo tienen hace más de 50 años, ya era hora que lo sacaran del cajón.



Es que estudiar la forma adecuada de cómo usarlo y venderlo para tener su polla metida hasta el estómago de cualquier país en donde introduzcan esa tecnología, excusas para manipular la forma en la que funciona para generar justificaciones artificiales para cargarte 'mantenimiento' y otras mierdas más y hacerlo creíble lleva décadas de tiempo. 
Van a ir a esclavizar al mayor número de los piases posibles.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Dic 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Espera que se baja de la bici y nos da una lección magistral sobre fusión nuclear.


----------



## D´Omen (12 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Llevan años haciéndose trampas al solitario.
> 
> Incluso cuando dicen haber generado más energía de la consumida, es mentira, porque no están computando toda la energía realmente consumida.
> 
> ...



Si no me equivoco el sistema de fusión yankie no produce la fusión subiendo la temperatura a través de plasma con superimanes como lo hace un tokamak.

No estoy muy puesto en el sistema por láseres este que utilizan pero algo me dice que si han tirado por ese camino es porque debe ser mucho más barato y menos complejo que un tokamak, máquina diseñada en la unión sovietica por cierto, y ojo porque no son los únicos que están buscando la fusión con tecnologías alternativas y conceptos infinitamente más simples, relativamente claro, porque el hecho de que estas centrales sean capaces de producir su propio tritio ya es un logro impresionante.









Projectile Based Inertial Fusion | Fusion Power | First Light Fusion


Projectile fusion is a new approach to inertial fusion that is simpler, more energy efficient, and has lower physics risk. The key enabler is First Light’s unique new target technology




firstlightfusion.com


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Jojojo, la afluencia cuñadil y/ o follarrusa es antológica.


----------



## Zarpa (12 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿En este puto foro nadie ha oído hablar del ITER?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tecnología Rusa y no está en España gracias a Puigdemont.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (12 Dic 2022)

Tareq Aziz dijo:


> Si Biden no se aclara ni de quién esta vivo o muerto como para explicar la fusión nuclear.



Va a ser digno de ver.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> ¿Y quién te ha dicho que no lo saben ya?
> 
> Gastar zillones a lo tonto es un negocio muy lucrativo, sea en fusión o sea en lo que sea, ahí tienes los chiringuitos de jenaro.
> 
> Ahora responde a una simple pregunta ¿de dónde cojones se va a sacar el tritio y/o el litio-6 para hacer de la fusión una alternativa viable a escala industrial?



Hombre, a ver si va a ser una tapadera de la CIA para fabricar chemtrails, o para que la Tierra sea curva algún día!


----------



## DEREC (12 Dic 2022)

Carlos Jose Lopez dijo:


> Hombre, limpia...
> Todos los isótopos implicados en la reacción son peligrosos gases radiactivos que habrá que almacenar, supongo que haciéndolos reaccionar con oxígeno para producir agua radiactiva, o algún proceso así. Todos los componentes del núcleo serán materiales de poca duración que se degradan rápido con esas temperaturas y perdimos, ese es gran problema de la fusion, y altamente radiactivos después de su vida útil. Etc etc.
> Ojalá encuentren la manera de minimizar todo eso, pero hoy por hoy pinta que será de todo menos limpia. Igual no tan sucia como tirar plutonio al océano como han hecho con la fisión, pero limpia no será.



Vaya, ni limpia, ni barata. Se nos cae el chiringuito.


----------



## Rediooss (12 Dic 2022)

Energía 100% limpia, infinita, y muy barata, que nos va a librar del yugo de los grandes oligopolios de las empresas de electricidad y de las petroleras.

Para el 28 de Diciembre quedan aún algunos días.

En serio, esta mierda quien se la cree, cuando van encaminados exactamente a lo contrario, nos quieren hacer retroceder dos Siglos en apenas una o dos décadas.

No dudo que existan formas de crear energía mucho más baratas y menos contaminantes que las de ahora, pero esas nunca serán de dominio público, como nunca lo será la cura del cáncer, aunque lleven 30 años anunciándolo, o que viajemos a Marte, que también llevan 30 años con el mismo cuento.


----------



## randomizer (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre, a ver si va a ser una tapadera de la CIA para fabricar chemtrails, o para que la Tierra sea curva algún día!



QUE RESPONDAS, MARICONA SUBNORMAL


----------



## Feynman (12 Dic 2022)

Carlos Jose Lopez dijo:


> Hombre, limpia...
> Todos los isótopos implicados en la reacción son peligrosos gases radiactivos que habrá que almacenar, supongo que haciéndolos reaccionar con oxígeno para producir agua radiactiva, o algún proceso así. Todos los componentes del núcleo serán materiales de poca duración que se degradan rápido con esas temperaturas y perdimos, ese es gran problema de la fusion, y altamente radiactivos después de su vida útil. Etc etc.
> Ojalá encuentren la manera de minimizar todo eso, pero hoy por hoy pinta que será de todo menos limpia. Igual no tan sucia como tirar plutonio al océano como han hecho con la fisión, pero limpia no será.



El deuterio es estable, y el tritio se desintegra por emision beta (uno de sus neutrones se desintegra en un protón. un electrón y un antineutrino). La emisión beta es de baja energía y la piel es capaz de detener el electrón emitido, pero si se ingiere o inhala entonces si puede ser peligroso.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

D´Omen dijo:


> Si no me equivoco el sistema de fusión yankie no produce la fusión subiendo la temperatura a través de plasma con superimanes como lo hace un tokamak.
> 
> No estoy muy puesto en el sistema por láseres este que utilizan pero algo me dice que si han tirado por ese camino es porque debe ser mucho más barato y menos complejo que un tokamak, máquina diseñada en la unión sovietica por cierto, y ojo porque no son los únicos que están buscando la fusión con tecnologías alternativas y conceptos infinitamente más simples, relativamente claro, porque el hecho de que estas centrales sean capaces de producir su propio tritio ya es un logro impresionante.
> 
> ...



Deje deje, no le joda la hargumentacion a los hinjenieros nucelares aquí congregados.


----------



## McLovin (12 Dic 2022)

A Biden vamos a dejarle en paz. Qué nos expliquen los resultados del experimento los payasos de la tele (el equivalente será Ronald McDonald), a Biden vamos a dejarle tranquilo, con saber cómo salir de la habitación ya tiene bastante.







Uuuuoola niños....hoy os voy a explicar qué pasa cuando un átomo de deuterio y uno de tritio chocan...

Habrá que ver los números del experimento, pero está energía si es el futuro. Infinita, limpia, inagotable y segura (barata de momento no)


----------



## petete44 (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Play_91 (12 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Se inyecta 2,2Mj para iniciar el proceso y se extrsen 2,4Mj. Si lo que se "quema" fuese cuerno de unicornio, seria una aberracion.
> Pero sindo un material del tamsño de un guisante es una gran eficiencia economica.
> Que consigan que sea estsble es el siguiente paso.
> 
> En unis 30 años la huminadad tendra acceso a una erergia limpia e infinita. Otra cosa es que sea gratuita...



Eso ya lo tendrán pero no estaba expuesto al público. 
Energía infinita gratis para todo el mundo sería lo suyo, no para que se forren 4 multinacionales.


----------



## DEREC (12 Dic 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> La fusión nuclear tiene un _problemilla_: el combustible.
> 
> La gente en general se cree que "se fusiona hidrógeno" y "el hidrógeno es el elemento más abundante del Universo" y tal. Pero no.
> 
> ...



Ni limpia, ni barata, ni infinita. Vaya fiasco.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> PAra este experimento, no se ha usado hidrógeno, sino deuterio y tritio, isótopos del hidrógeno. El D y T son mucho mas facilmente fusionables que el hidrógeno, pero el deuterio es muy escaso y el tritio es radiactivo y se desintegra, por lo que es mucho más escaso todavía (se crea por el choque de los rayos cósmicos con los gases de la atmósfera). El caso es que para la fusión nuclear, y esto nadie lo dice, se necesitan estos dos isótopos, y no hidrógeno a secas, por lo que a parte de la dificultad de conseguir un reactor que tenga un rendimiento positivo, se necesita combustible muy escaso y/o que habría que sintetizarlo a gran escala.



no creo en la fusion nuclear ni en los rayos cosmicos
hablo de usar hidrogeno como combustible para los coches,


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Ni limpia, ni barata, ni infinita. Vaya fiasco.



Menos mal que los cuñados nos informan, no sé cómo no estamos en la Deep Web, si se enteran los americanos del derroche durante medio siglo, imagina!


----------



## ahondador (12 Dic 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo he entendido bien? 0,4% de retorno energético?




Seguramente el reactor minimo para mover un scalextric tendrá que ser de tamaño como 10 campos de futbol


----------



## D´Omen (12 Dic 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> La fusión nuclear tiene un _problemilla_: el combustible.
> 
> La gente en general se cree que "se fusiona hidrógeno" y "el hidrógeno es el elemento más abundante del Universo" y tal. Pero no.
> 
> ...



En teoría las futuras centrales de fusión debieran ser capaces de producir el necesario, y de hecho así se han diseñado, otro tema es que el asunto del helio y las paredes de litio termine funcionando como justamente cuestionan en tu enlace. Lo cachondo que para arrancar la prueba, porque para producir tritio hay que conseguir primero la fusión, las reservas mundiales existentes de tritio las van a gastar en hacerla. Que por otra parte, tampoco hay más cojones pero viendo el coste del experimento tiene su gracia...No obstante no creo que sea el mayor o al menos el único de los problemas que tienen, todavia dudan si aún confinando el plasma con campos magnéticos las paredes del tokamak aguantarían tales temperaturas


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Seguramente el reactor minimo para mover un scalextric tendrá que ser de tamaño como 10 campos de futbol




No, 0,0000004, no ha leído bien. Y a los que trabajan ahí les sale un tercer huevo, en la espalda.

Más tontos, sigan entrando.

Al fondo hay sitio.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (12 Dic 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> El deuterio es estable, y el tritio se desintegra por emision beta (uno de sus neutrones se desintegra en un protón. un electrón y un antineutrino). La emisión beta es de baja energía y la piel es capaz de detener el electrón emitido, pero si se ingiere o inhala entonces si puede ser peligroso.



Pero si estás de acuerdo que todos los materiales que usen en el núcleo de convertirán en altamente radiactivos.
Que no me entiendas mal, que dios quiera que encuentren cómo hacer todo eso sostenible, pero que no estoy seguro de que los retos que tiene la fisión sean solucionables, y si las soluciones parciales que encuentren no creo que sean la panacea.


----------



## vinavil (12 Dic 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Eso ya lo tendrán pero no estaba expuesto al público.








Como las kakunas.

Después viene el "no podía de saberse".


----------



## McLovin (12 Dic 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> La fusión nuclear tiene un _problemilla_: el combustible.
> 
> La gente en general se cree que "se fusiona hidrógeno" y "el hidrógeno es el elemento más abundante del Universo" y tal. Pero no.
> 
> ...




Eso es cierto, pero más por el tritio que por el deuterio. El deuterio está presente en el agua normal y se puede obtener usando desde métodos exóticos como bombardear con láser una muestra de HFCs de deuterio hasta por electrólisis del agua. Pero es más problema el tritio. Es radiactivo y una de las opciones para obtenerlo es bombardear con neutrones una muestra de litio. 

De todas formas, el problema vendría en todo caso si de la noche a la mañana empezamos a usar la fusión como fuente de energía principal, pero eso no va a pasar. Y una vez que el procedimiento de obtención de combustible se haya estandarizado, será más fácil (si, ese momento llegará tarde o temprano)


----------



## Wasi (12 Dic 2022)

Pero van a llegar a la Luna otra vez o no?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero más por el tritio que por el deuterio. El deuterio está presente en el agua normal y se puede obtener usando desde métodos exóticos como bombardear con láser una muestra de HFCs de deuterio hasta por electrólisis del agua. Pero es más problema el tritio. Es radiactivo y una de las opciones para obtenerlo es bombardear con neutrones una muestra de litio.
> 
> De todas formas, el problema vendría en todo caso si de la noche a la mañana empezamos a usar la fusión como fuente de energía principal, pero eso no va a pasar. Y una vez que el procedimiento de obtención de combustible se haya estandarizado, será más fácil (si, ese momento llegará tarde o temprano)



Nooooo, por favor, noooo, que no llegue nunca (si viene de USA). Eso es lo único que les preocupa.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Pero van a llegar a la Luna otra vez o no?




Otro subnormal?

Señores, esto ya se está llenando demasiado.


----------



## Hulagu (12 Dic 2022)

Tareq Aziz dijo:


> Si Biden no se aclara ni de quién esta vivo o muerto como para explicar la fusión nuclear."



..." como todos sabéis perdí a mi hijo en una fusión nuclear


----------



## Wasi (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Otro subnormal?
> 
> Señores, esto ya se está llenando demasiado.



Cómeme la polla y ponte a recoger leña


----------



## Tiresias (12 Dic 2022)

Sigue siendo ridiculamente antieconómico.

"10 billones de watios durante 100 billónesimas de segundo" son 100 watios.

La única fusión nuclear estable sólo puede darse en el Sol.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (12 Dic 2022)

No me creo nada.


----------



## meanboy (12 Dic 2022)

La reacción de fusión se produce a temperaturas de unos *150 millones de grados centígrados*.. a partir de aqui que digan con que materiales la contienen y como la controlan para aprovecharla. Todo es un Fake. nunca lograrán nada porque es imposible.


----------



## McLovin (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Nooooo, por favor, noooo, que no llegue nunca (si viene de USA). Eso es lo único que les preocupa.




Qué si, coño. Qué ese momento llegará, foreros de poca fe. Obtener deuterio y tritio es sencillo, solo hay que industrializarlo a gran escala y cuando llegue ese momento, si que será realmente energía infinita, espero que barata y limpia (bueno el tritio seguirá siendo radiactivo nos pongamos como nos pongamos). 

De todas formas, si esto va para alante, y en los últimos años todo parece indicar que si, habrá que ver la segunda derivada: política y geoestrategia, intereses ocultos, EEUU decidiendo a que países joder a cuenta de la fusión, lucha contra el petróleo...y en el fragor de la batalla, algún recorte de libertades no meterán, así de soslayo...


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Sigue siendo ridiculamente antieconómico.
> 
> 10 billones de watios durante 100 billónesimas de segundo son 100 watios.
> 
> La única fusión nuclear estable sólo puede darse en el Sol.



Ojo, no subestiMEMOS el poder de los PUENTES TÉRMICOS DE NAVALCARNERO.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> La reacción de fusión se produce a temperaturas de unos *150 millones de grados centígrados*.. a partir de aqui que digan con que materiales la contienen y como la controlan para aprovecharla. Todo es un Fake. nunca lograrán nada porque es imposible.



Si lo sabrás tú…y el resto de los de la barra!


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (12 Dic 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Pero van a llegar a la Luna otra vez o no?



Con un ascensor orbital pendular


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué si, coño. Qué ese momento llegará, foreros de poca fe. Obtener deuterio y tritio es sencillo, solo hay que industrializarlo a gran escala y cuando llegue ese momento, si que será realmente energía infinita, espero que barata y limpia (bueno el tritio seguirá siendo radiactivo nos pongamos como nos pongamos).
> 
> De todas formas, si esto va para alante, y en los últimos años todo parece indicar que si, habrá que ver la segunda derivada: política y geoestrategia, intereses ocultos, EEUU decidiendo a que países joder a cuenta de la fusión, lucha contra el petróleo...y en el fragor de la batalla, algún recorte de libertades no meterán, así de soslayo...



Ah, bueno, ahí ya les mola más, inventarán que la NSA asoma por cada enchufe de casa y por eso no pueden madrugar para echar currículums, etc etc.

La magufada nunca descansa.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (12 Dic 2022)

Por defecto, no me creo nada de lo que cuenten los gusanos


----------



## sirpask (12 Dic 2022)

Tareq Aziz dijo:


> Si Biden no se aclara ni de quién esta vivo o muerto como para explicar la fusión nuclear.


----------



## astroman (12 Dic 2022)

Tareq Aziz dijo:


> Si Biden no se aclara ni de quién esta vivo o muerto como para explicar la fusión nuclear.



para eso tienen su clon alimentado con fusion nuclear


----------



## meanboy (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Si lo sabrás tú…y el resto de los de la barra!



Claro claro .. .150 millones de grados se refrigeran con un radiador de aceite o unos buenos ventiladores.


----------



## sirpask (12 Dic 2022)

La noticia de verdad sería la inauguración de la primera central de fusión del mundo totalmente operativa.

Todo lo que no sea eso... grafeno y mas grafeno.


----------



## Kill33r (12 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la cuestion es cuan eficientes son 1000kilos de hidrogeno.



1 kilo genera 54 kWh pila de hidrógeno
Para obtener un kilo de hidrógeno se necesitan unos 60 kWh por kilo, lo que se traduce en que la energía que de verdad está gastando el coche de pila de combustible son unos 54 kWh/100 kmbtener un kilo de hidrógeno se necesitan unos *60 kWh por kilo*, lo que se traduce en que la energía que de verdad está gastando el coche de pila de combustible son unos 54 kWh/100 km 

Tú ves a España que le sobre miles de millones de litros de agua no salada?

Tratas de cagar con el dedo metido en el culo


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

Algún día dejarán de mentir?


----------



## R. P. Feynman (12 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que no me hago a la idea de cómo extraer energía de esto.
En un tokamak si, porque el proceso es estable y continuado en el tiempo, pero extraer energía de explosiones...
Ya sé que lo hacen los coches, pero no sé cuál es el planteamiento en este caso...


----------



## puskonian (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> En resumen, que para producir unos cuantos kwh se han pulido miles y miles de millones de dolares. Pues menudo invento de mierda este de la fusion. La energia del sol tambien es gratis e ilimitada y no veo que se celebre tanto.
> 
> Estas instalaciones nunca van a proporcionar "energia barata e inagotable". Para producir unos pocos watios necesitan de laseres sofisticadisimos, electroimanes superconductores refrigerados a cero absoluto, fluidos de trabajo con metales pesados y su puta madre en vinagre. Es como una central nuclear al cuadrado. No sé si inagotable, pero barato seguro que no va a salir.



Tu como siempre mirándo todo desde tu ojo del culo.
Conseguir fusión CONTROLADA, si la noticia es verdad.. es un logro con un potencial INFINITO. 
Sería la NOTICIA DEL SIGLO.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo he entendido bien? 0,4% de retorno energético?



No; sólo cuentan la energía consumida por el láser. Han invertido unas diez veces más, luego siguen teniendo pérdidas terribles


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Claro claro .. .150 millones de grados ser refrigeran con un radiador de aceite o unos buenos ventiladores.



Entonces, por tu perspicacia, declaramos inútiles, inexistentes o inoperantes los reactores de fusión a partir de ahora.

Gracias. La Humanidad te debe una.

Esta es la grandeza de este Foro.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Cuando se publique un estudio serio en una revista especializada y la industria lo convierta en realidad cotizaba me lo creeré.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Dic 2022)

El mejor sistema de energía ilimitada es reducir la población a 450 minolles de Goyinos obedientes e hipercontrolados para mantener a unos pocos miles de elitistas mientras vivan hasta los 150 años, reduciendo en gran parte la infraestructura energética actual. Después de eso, se acaba todo y se le da al planeta un tiempo muerto de unos cientos de años para que se recupere algo del tremendo mazazo que ha recibido teniendo a la chusma humanoide como huéspedes parásitos. El planeta no se olvidará de la terripla lacra que tuvo que soportar los ultimos 200 años de la existencia del parásito. Marditas alimañas!! teneis que asumir vuestra desaparición a la mayor brevedad posible! hay que meteros abujas a cascoporro y enviaros en bolsas de estiércol a los guertos ecológicos para que al menos vuestra existencia y vuestra huella de carbono no haya sido en vano.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

puskonian dijo:


> Tu como siempre mirándo todo desde tu ojo del culo.
> Conseguir fusión CONTROLADA, si la noticia es verdad.. es un logro con un potencial INFINITO.
> Sería la NOTICIA DEL SIGLO.



Noooooooo.

No les cuadra. No está en su Agenda Burbuja.

Caso de asumir la dura realidad, lo ponemos antes de los Doritos o después del Cola Cao de mami?


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 1 kilo genera 54 kWh pila de hidrógeno
> Para obtener un kilo de hidrógeno se necesitan unos 60 kWh por kilo, lo que se traduce en que la energía que de verdad está gastando el coche de pila de combustible son unos 54 kWh/100 kmbtener un kilo de hidrógeno se necesitan unos *60 kWh por kilo*, lo que se traduce en que la energía que de verdad está gastando el coche de pila de combustible son unos 54 kWh/100 km
> 
> Tú ves a España que le sobre miles de millones de litros de agua no salada?
> ...



no me sea pendeeeeeeeejo weeeeeeei


----------



## McFly (12 Dic 2022)

Joder macho flipo con que la gente se crea esta mierda
Mohamed Bin salman se va con los brics! NO HAY MAS!!


----------



## McLovin (12 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> La reacción de fusión se produce a temperaturas de unos *150 millones de grados centígrados*.. a partir de aqui que digan con que materiales la contienen y como la controlan para aprovecharla. Todo es un Fake. nunca lograrán nada porque es imposible.




Los reactores de fusión, al menos el europeo y creo que el coreano, utilizan confinamiento magnético, el plasma se confina en unos anillos en el vacío y no llegar a tocar las paredes del reactor (lo que llaman el blanket) por eso aguantan esas temperaturas. Ese campo magnético de confinamiento, es el que usan precisamente para controlar el plasma y aprovechar la energía usando imanes superconductores que están casi al cero absoluto. Más que ver cómo confinan el plasma es ver qué de momento no salen los números: si pensamos solo en un tokamak o en el ITER, refrigerar y alimentar esos imanes ya cuesta mucho.


----------



## pepecling (12 Dic 2022)

La clave auténtica es que sigue utilizando tritio. Mientras no sea sólo deuterio no lancéis ninguna campana al vuelo...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Dic 2022)

suena a noticia falsa como las de la nasa, pero en el cuerpo de la noticia no han escrito nasa porque esas noticias ya solo se las cree el tipico mongolico con ci 80 que postea en reddit o en meneame
pero basicamente es la misma noticia

van a estar saliendo noticias de estas mientras ellos viajan en jet privados y tu en casa separas la basura a la luz de una unica bombilla

y te van a decir, ya esta aqui ya esta aqui, pero hoy no, MAÑAAAAAAAAAAAANA (haz un poco mas de esfuerzo que ya casi estamos)

es todo lo que va a pasar


----------



## pacomer (12 Dic 2022)

Mientras tanto en isPain los ingenieros y físicos opositan para bedeles de la administración pública.


----------



## tovarovsky (12 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Claro claro .. .150 millones de grados ser refrigeran con un radiador de aceite o unos buenos ventiladores.



El reactor lo van a montar en la cara oculta de la luna en la siguiente expedición amorrikana. De esa manera el calor irradiado se dirige hacia las profundidades cósmicas, que buena falta hace que se caliente un poco el ambiente por ahi arriba...


----------



## McLovin (12 Dic 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> La verdad es que no me hago a la idea de cómo extraer energía de esto.
> En un tokamak si, porque el proceso es estable y continuado en el tiempo, pero extraer energía de explosiones...
> Ya sé que lo hacen los coches, pero no sé cuál es el planteamiento en este caso...




La reacción calienta agua que genera vapor y mueve una turbina. Ya está, te estás preocupando por la parte más sencilla del proceso. Cuando dices "extraer energía de explosiones" a qué te refieres?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Los reactores de fusión, al menos el europeo y creo que el coreano, utilizan confinamiento magnético, el plasma se confina en unos anillos en el vacío y no llegar a tocar las paredes del reactor (lo que llaman el blanket) por eso aguantan esas temperaturas. Ese campo magnético de confinamiento, es el que usan precisamente para controlar el plasma y aprovechar la energía usando imanes superconductores que están casi al cero absoluto. Más que ver cómo confinan el plasma es ver qué de momento no salen los números: si pensamos solo en un tokamak o en el ITER, refrigerar y alimentar esos imanes ya cuesta mucho.



No hombre no.

Gumersindo Torréznez ha dictaminado desde Parla que no es posible, que eso está mu caliente, ergo es mentira. No discuta.


----------



## jolumamados (12 Dic 2022)

Jojojojo!! no tienen bastante con la farsa de la Nasa que ahora se sacan de la manga esto de la fusión para seguir dando falsísimas esperanzas al borregazo medio de un futuro chupi & guay....


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> La reacción calienta agua que genera vapor y mueve una turbina. Ya está, te estás preocupando por la parte más sencilla del proceso. Cuando dices "extraer energía de explosiones" a qué te refieres?



No le cuadra, así que respete las dudas de los científicos mesetarios al respecto.


----------



## sirpask (12 Dic 2022)

puskonian dijo:


> Tu como siempre mirándo todo desde tu ojo del culo.
> Conseguir fusión CONTROLADA, si la noticia es verdad.. es un logro con un potencial INFINITO.
> Sería la NOTICIA DEL SIGLO.



Pero del SIGLO que viene ¿No?, para poder usar esa energia de forma masiva


----------



## R. P. Feynman (12 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> La reacción calienta agua que genera vapor y mueve una turbina. Ya está, te estás preocupando por la parte más sencilla del proceso. Cuando dices "extraer energía de explosiones" a qué te refieres?



Es un pulso de energía muy corto, demasiada potencia. ¿Qué material calientas y cómo para transferir energía al agua?


----------



## tartesius (12 Dic 2022)

Sí, un adelanto de la hostia y tal. Pero me parece que hay mucho autobombo ahí.

Es un adelanto histórico en una prueba en un centro de investigación. De un resultado positivo en investigación a un reactor comercial a escala industrial pueden pasar muchos años...o no llegar nunca.

Esto de los rendimientos en los ensayos de fusión es muy delicado y el diablo está en la letra pequeña. Si haces un estudio sobre una microesfera, pero luego para operar a escala industrial necesitas alimentar 10 esferas por segundo la cosa se complica bastante. ¿Y cómo eliminas los productos de la fusión (helio) para que no "estorben" en las sucesivas igniciones?

Por otro lado si hay patentes hasta con un chupachups no me quiero ni imaginar los royalties que habría que pagar con toda la tecnología y las horas de investigación que hay metidas ahí. 
Esto es un proyecto usano, a diferencia del iter que sí es un consorcio internacional (y que usa una tecnología totalmente distinta).

Si sonara la flauta y en poco tiempo tuvieran reactores comerciales operativos eso sólo significaría energía barata para los amos usanos.

Os acordáis hace ocho años que lockeed martin dijo que tendría listos reactores de fusión en cinco años? Dónde están?


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Mientras tanto en isPain los ingenieros y físicos opositan para bedeles de la administración pública.




Y los ninis ferozmente niegan avances de los americanos. Razón aquí.

El futuro es follarruso o no habrá futuro!


----------



## Kenshiro (12 Dic 2022)

xzess dijo:


> Lo hacen ahora porque China o ya lo ha hecho, o lo hará en breve, y ellos que seguramente han retrasado este evento lo que han podido, ahora ya no tienen opción si quieren estar por delante de China, de todas formas, creo que tarde o temprano esto será el arreglo de la energía en el primer mundo, si no hay guerras o desastres que lo paren.



Ah, sí, la noticia del sol artificial xino que sale periódicamente como el negro que devuelve la cartera que se encontró por Navidad pero sin embargo siguen quemando gas. El que saca el sol artificial para enseñarlo es un parguela.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Sí, un adelanto de la hostia y tal. Pero me parece que hay mucho autobombo ahí.
> 
> Es un adelanto histórico en una prueba en un centro de investigación. De un resultado positivo en investigación a un reactor comercial a escala industrial pueden pasar muchos años...o no llegar nunca.
> 
> ...



Pues ole sus huevos, otros se lo gastan en bable y en menas.


----------



## Seren (12 Dic 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Mientras tanto en isPain los ingenieros y físicos opositan para bedeles de la administración pública.



España le da unas cuantas vueltas a USA y la mayoria de paises en el tema energético, produccion renovable y transporte. Con ingenieros mucho mejores en estos temas que se los rifan por el mundo

Lo que hacen de maravilla alli es venderse y publicitarse


----------



## Alberto1989 (12 Dic 2022)

Ya no sé en qué idioma decir esto: El mundo moderno, no puede ser electrificado, necesita de gasoil.

USA ahora va a inventar todo lo posible para que parezca que no necesita el gasoil de Rusia y Arabia Saudi.

USA es el niño que le han quitado el juguete, y esta en modo "No pasa nada, tengo este otro, no lo necesito" a ver si con ello consigue convencer al otro de que el juguete no tiene valor y lo abandona.

Lo que tendría que hacer USA es ponerse a dar soluciones reales a su problema, el fracking no da diesel, los paises con diesel estan todos alineandose con su enemigo... USA o invades algo YA o al medievo junto a Europa.

No hay mas.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Ah, sí, la noticia del sol artificial xino que sale periódicamente como el negro que devuelve la cartera que se encontró por Navidad pero sin embargo siguen quemando gas. El que saca el sol artificial para enseñarlo es un parguela.



El chino mejor que se aseguren bien antes, no se vaya a escuchar el pedo en Andromeda.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (12 Dic 2022)

Recordemos que EEUU tiene a las empresas más importantes del mundo en un sitio llamado Hollywood.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Seren dijo:


> España le da unas cuantas vueltas a USA y la mayoria de paises en el tema energético, produccion renovable y transporte. Con ingenieros mucho mejores en estos temas que se los rifan por el mundo
> 
> Lo que hacen de maravilla alli es venderse y publicitarse



Cosas de tener fósiles de donde tirar. En nuclear no son unas mariconas como nosotros, y les ha ido de lujo.
Envidia.
Como si nosotros tuviéramos mucho pecho que sacar con nuestro mix energético…y nuestros precios (Gracias a esas estupendas renovables).


----------



## daesrd (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



- Si no sirve para esclavizar a la plebe ♫ 
- olvídate de que prospere. ♪


----------



## meanboy (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Entonces, por tu perspicacia, declaramos inútiles, inexistentes o inoperantes los reactores de fusión a partir de ahora.
> 
> Gracias. La Humanidad te debe una.
> 
> Esta es la grandeza de este Foro.



El mundo necesita esperanza, antes la daban las religiones ahora la ciencia. La felicidad se nutre de ingenuidad. Tranquilo, todo saldrá bién y elmilagro de la fusión vendrá justamente cuando lo necesitemos para salvarnos.


----------



## Shy (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que sí, y la cura del cáncer, de la caries, la Tierra es plana, etc etc.
> 
> Vamos, que llevan gastándose trillones en ello desde hace 50 años pero tú dices que pa na.
> 
> Un listo de esos que te ameniza en las barras.



¿Tu argumento cual es? ¿Que es cierto porque se han gastado una morterada de millones? 

Ya te explicado antes con datos que lo que han hecho ahora ya se podía hacer 40 años y sin tanta parafernalia pero da igual, algunos pedís que os engañen a gritos de puro imbéciles que sois, tronco.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (12 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Tu argumento cual es? ¿Que es cierto porque se han gastado una morterada de millones?
> 
> Ya te explicado antes con datos que lo que han hecho ahora ya se podía hacer 40 años y sin tanta parafernalia pero da igual, algunos pedís que os engañen a gritos de puro imbéciles que sois, tronco.



Los físicos son los nuevos alquimistas


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Los físicos son los nuevos alquimistas



Los físicos no existen, son los padres. Palabra de Burbuja.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Tu argumento cual es? ¿Que es cierto porque se han gastado una morterada de millones?
> 
> Ya te explicado antes con datos que lo que han hecho ahora ya se podía hacer 40 años y sin tanta parafernalia pero da igual, algunos pedís que os engañen a gritos de puro imbéciles que sois, tronco.




Tu "argumento" lo escribio un tarado ciego de acido en un blog neozelandes hace diez años, a cuatro zumbaos os suena bien y ya por eso es dogma de fe.


No es para menos.

Hala que te vayas a la playa, chalao. No hagas perder el tiempo a los mayores.


----------



## megamax (12 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> La reacción de fusión se produce a temperaturas de unos *150 millones de grados centígrados*.. a partir de aqui que digan con que materiales la contienen y como la controlan para aprovecharla. Todo es un Fake. nunca lograrán nada porque es imposible.



Te cito para reirme un dia de estos. 
Sin acritud, eh.


----------



## tracrium (12 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Los reactores de fusión, al menos el europeo y creo que el coreano, utilizan confinamiento magnético, el plasma se confina en unos anillos en el vacío y no llegar a tocar las paredes del reactor (lo que llaman el blanket) por eso aguantan esas temperaturas. Ese campo magnético de confinamiento, es el que usan precisamente para controlar el plasma y aprovechar la energía usando imanes superconductores que están casi al cero absoluto. Más que ver cómo confinan el plasma es ver qué de momento no salen los números: si pensamos solo en un tokamak o en el ITER, refrigerar y alimentar esos imanes ya cuesta mucho.



Pero esa energía, antes o después tendrás que sacarla de ahí. Hay que transferirla a algún medio físico para transportarla. ¿Conducción? ¿Radiación? Eso ya implica pérdidas y probablemente mucho desgaste.

Tener un plasma confinado es eso: tenerlo confinado. El rendimiento es todavía muy bajo. 

Treinta años parece hasta optimista, teniendo en cuenta que el ITER es un proyecto de los años noventa y todavía no está en marcha. 

De momento es un juguete caro para físicos, ingenieros, becarios y para mucha gente que chupa de la teta pública.

No creo que nuestra generación lo vea.


----------



## juagse (12 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> A priori muy bonito todo, pero si al final se consigue desarrollar esa tecnología seguro que será algo patentado y que habrá que pagar por ello. Algo así como las semillas de los transgénicos. Se permitirá que esto esté al alcance de todos o solo se cederá esa tecnología bajo determinadas circunstancias y con mucha pasta por medio?.



No hace falta que esté al alcance de todos, no es necesario ni justo


----------



## megamax (12 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 1 kilo genera 54 kWh pila de hidrógeno
> Para obtener un kilo de hidrógeno se necesitan unos 60 kWh por kilo, lo que se traduce en que la energía que de verdad está gastando el coche de pila de combustible son unos 54 kWh/100 kmbtener un kilo de hidrógeno se necesitan unos *60 kWh por kilo*, lo que se traduce en que la energía que de verdad está gastando el coche de pila de combustible son unos 54 kWh/100 km
> 
> Tú ves a España que le sobre miles de millones de litros de agua no salada?
> ...



Tu oyes "reactor de fusion funciona con hidrógeno" y te pones a hablar de la "pila de hidrogeno".

La empanada en ti fuerte es.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

juagse dijo:


> No hace falta que esté al alcance de todos, no es necesario ni justo



Tú verás, si fuera español el reactor, anda que se lo ibamos a regalar a los de Papúa Nueva Guinea, despues de 50 años y de billones invertidos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (12 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Llevan años haciéndose trampas al solitario.
> 
> Incluso cuando dicen haber generado más energía de la consumida, es mentira, porque no están computando toda la energía realmente consumida.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que ni siquiera conseguimos que sean las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

¿Sabeis que es lo que genera superavit energetico? Tener 500 cabras, un pastor, y ir moviendolas por Asturias y Galicia para que coman pasto, comerse las ovejas, beberse la leche y hacer queso.

Pero claro, eso no mola porque ahi no hay subvenciones trillonarias, ni campañas de marketing, ni CEOs ni portadas de revistas.

USA necesita inventarse estas paridas del planeta raticulin, que obviamente Rusia y China no compran, por lo que solo le queda una carta:

USA tiene que invadir un pais con gasoil, o volver a la edad media.

El gran descubrimiento del siglo, es que no vas a tener nada y tendras que decir que eres feliz.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (12 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> En resumen, que para producir unos cuantos kwh se han pulido miles y miles de millones de dolares. Pues menudo invento de mierda este de la fusion. La energia del sol tambien es gratis e ilimitada y no veo que se celebre tanto.
> 
> Estas instalaciones nunca van a proporcionar "energia barata e inagotable". Para producir unos pocos watios necesitan de laseres sofisticadisimos, electroimanes superconductores refrigerados a cero absoluto, fluidos de trabajo con metales pesados y su puta madre en vinagre. Es como una central nuclear al cuadrado. No sé si inagotable, pero barato seguro que no va a salir.



Joder menudos cenizos sois algunos


----------



## tracrium (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tú verás, si fuera español el reactor, anda que se lo ibamos a regalar a los de Papúa Nueva Guinea, despues de 50 años y de billones invertidos.



No es tanta pasta. Casi el presupuesto que maneja el Ninisterio de Higual-Dá.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (12 Dic 2022)

Biden expondrá este gran hito al público hasta que aparezca la furgoneta de los helados para ir detrás.


----------



## Otto_69 (12 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> La reacción de fusión se produce a temperaturas de unos *150 millones de grados centígrados*.. a partir de aqui que digan con que materiales la contienen y como la controlan para aprovecharla. Todo es un Fake. nunca lograrán nada porque es imposible.



Confinamiento magnetico, eso se sabe desde hace decadas pero oye que una busqueda en Google no te impida quedar como un subnormal.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> Es un pulso de energía muy corto, demasiada potencia. ¿Qué material calientas y cómo para transferir energía al agua?



La idea es hacer ciclos de “Nini” explosiones que se auto mantengan. Luego eso calienta un bol de agua y a girar con esas cosas tan modernas del siglo 17/18 

el problema en realidad es que se hacen trampas al solitario y claro así es imposible


----------



## xagt (12 Dic 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo tienen hace más de 50 años, ya era hora que lo sacaran del cajón.



+10000. Va siendo hora de sacarle rédito.


----------



## puskonian (12 Dic 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿el neto es en todo el experimento al completo o solo una parte?
> 
> Lo digo por esto



Excelente video, y ese es el tema.. el artículo habla de NETA.
Pues como el motor de agua, que funciona estupendamente pero sin rendimiento neto positivo.
Si realmente es NETA, sería como volver a descubrir y controlar el fuego


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Los reactores de fusión, al menos el europeo y creo que el coreano, utilizan confinamiento magnético, el plasma se confina en unos anillos en el vacío y no llegar a tocar las paredes del reactor (lo que llaman el blanket) por eso aguantan esas temperaturas. Ese campo magnético de confinamiento, es el que usan precisamente para controlar el plasma y aprovechar la energía usando imanes superconductores que están casi al cero absoluto. Más que ver cómo confinan el plasma es ver qué de momento no salen los números: si pensamos solo en un tokamak o en el ITER, refrigerar y alimentar esos imanes ya cuesta mucho.



Bueno aparte de que aigue sin ser rentable energéticamente por un factor 9, está el pequeño problema que resulta tener el mayor gradiente en el universo conocido en el anillo es que la radiación y los neutrones rápidos que sale de ahí es brutal y hace que en un par d e ciclos los materiales de todo lo que hay ahí fuer del anillo, se vayan a la remiierda


----------



## Alberto1989 (12 Dic 2022)

Es que es de chiste, de esto, al que decia que van a venir 1000 naves del planeta raticulin, hay un solo paso.

¿Os creeis que en un panorama mundial de escasez de energia electrica, unos fulanos descubren la energia ilimitada, y la anuncian alegremente para que la copien antes de implementarla?

Es que de verdad eh... Despertad chiques.


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Es que es de chiste, de esto, al que decia que van a venir 1000 naves del planeta raticulin, hay un solo paso.
> 
> ¿Os creeis que en un panorama mundial de escasez de energia electrica, unos fulanos descubren la energia ilimitada, y la anuncian alegremente para que la copien antes de implementarla?
> 
> Es que de verdad eh... Despertad chiques.



Menos mal que hay gente sagaz como tú, Manolo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (12 Dic 2022)

Conversaciones con Pedro Prieto y Cia.: Vendedores de crecepelos, de elixires mágicos y de la energía de fusión nuclear...


Las redes sociales y varios medios de comunicación están difundiendo la noticia de que “Científicos de EE.UU.




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Shy (12 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tu "argumento" lo escribio un tarado ciego de acido en un blog neozelandes hace diez años, a cuatro zumbaos os suena bien y ya por eso es dogma de fe.
> 
> 
> No es para menos.
> ...



¿Pero de que blog hablas, subnormal?  

Fue un libro (Fire from Ice), en 1991, escrito por Eugene J. Mallove después de los experimentos y demostraciones de Fleishmann y Stanley Pons (1983) en la universidad de Utah y delante de un montón de periodistas, en los cuales usando una puta batería de coche (no necesitaron tropecientos millones de dólares) pasaron una corriente eléctrica a través de un cátodo de paladio hasta una jarra de agua (una jarra enterita, no un perdigón de hidrógeno) y aumentaron la temperatura de 30ºC a 50ªC, así estuvo durante días. Consiguieron liberar calor comprimiendo átomos o sea, fusión en frío.

Eres un cretino analfabeto, impresionable y sin argumentos.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (12 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Es que es de chiste, de esto, al que decia que van a venir 1000 naves del planeta raticulin, hay un solo paso.
> 
> ¿Os creeis que en un panorama mundial de escasez de energia electrica, unos fulanos descubren la energia ilimitada, y la anuncian alegremente para que la copien antes de implementarla?
> 
> Es que de verdad eh... Despertad chiques.



Pues hace Unos Años empezó a haber avances al cambiar de estrategia y miniaturizar los reactores.
También ha avanzado mucho la computación y las simulaciones.
Mírate este vídeo:


----------



## meanboy (12 Dic 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Confinamiento magnetico, eso se sabe desde hace decadas pero oye que una busqueda en Google no te impida quedar como un subnormal.



quesi quesi, el papel lo aguanta todo. Profundiza un poco mas e iras descubriendo que se necesitan materiales que todavia no se han inventado. 
Es como vender un viaje a marte tripulado, la gente traga con ilusión, sin embargo existen cientos de problemas sin resolver que lo hacen inviable.


----------



## remerus (12 Dic 2022)

Si así fuera los árabes y demas países petrolíferos estarían acojonados pues sería la ruina total de un día para otro.


----------



## Sr. Breve (12 Dic 2022)

USA ya se ha metido en un berengenal creando esta expectación

Como han dicho antes, todo lo que no sea una planta operativa funcionando en contínuo y con retorno positivo, es blablabla mierda y un ridículo espantoso

USA intentando ganar a la UE haciendo el ridículo


----------



## todoayen (12 Dic 2022)

Arre Perdigón!!


----------



## The near is end (12 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> a 50 años vista, todos calvos
> 
> no tiene implicación real, a parte de reactores enormes, el siguiente problema es el transporte de esa energía. Reactores más pequeños serian por costes inviables.
> 
> ...



El optimista no te llaman en tu barrio, eso seguro.......


----------



## Fígaro (12 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Pero de que blog hablas, subnormal?
> 
> Fue un libro (Fire from Ice), en 1991, escrito por Eugene J. Mallove después de los experimentos y demostraciones de Fleishmann y Stanley Pons (1983) en la universidad de Utah y delante de un montón de periodistas, en los cuales usando una puta batería de coche (no necesitaron tropecientos millones de dólares) pasaron una corriente eléctrica a través de un cátodo de paladio hasta una jarra de agua (una jarra enterita, no un perdigón de hidrógeno) y aumentaron la temperatura de 30ºC a 50ªC, así estuvo durante días. Consiguieron liberar calor comprimiendo átomos o sea, fusión en frío.
> 
> Eres un cretino analfabeto, impresionable y sin argumentos.






Baya, no me lo esperaba....












Fusión fría: anatomía de un 'fraude' científico | OpenMind


La promesa de Pons y Fleischmann de fusionar deuterio en átomos de helio a temperatura ambiente para generar grandes cantidades de energía no acabó exactamente como ellos esperaban




www.bbvaopenmind.com













Veinte años del fiasco de la fusión fría de Pons y Fleischmann | GTD Blog


Hoy se cumplen veinte años de la celebración de la rueda de prensa en la que los químicos Stanley Pons y Martin Fleischmann anunciaban al mundo que habían conseguido producir una reacción de fusión fría a temperatura ambiente, unos resultados que se llegaron incluso a publicar en la revista Nature.




www.gtd.es















Acusados de fraude los descubridores de la fusión fría


Algunos datos sobre los que se basaron los químicos Martin Fleischmann y Stanley Pons para asegurar que se puede obtener energía a temperatura ambient




elpais.com















Veinte años del fiasco de la fusión fría de Pons y Fleischmann
 

Hoy se cumplen veinte años de la celebración de la rueda de prensa en la que los químicos Stanley Pons y Martin Fleischmann anunciaban al mundo que habían conseguido producir una reacción de fusión fría a temperatura ambiente, unos resultados que se...




www.microsiervos.com












XIII. CRÓNICA DE UNA ILUSIÓN FALLIDA







*
TIMO. ESTAFA. GILIPOLLAS. MAGUFO.*


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Conversaciones con Pedro Prieto y Cia.: Vendedores de crecepelos, de elixires mágicos y de la energía de fusión nuclear...
> 
> 
> Las redes sociales y varios medios de comunicación están difundiendo la noticia de que “Científicos de EE.UU.
> ...






Otro con el culo burning.


----------



## Knightfall (13 Dic 2022)

Esto me recuerda a lo del grafeno, las ventanas superaislantes, los superconductores y los relojes inteligentes transparentes y flexibles


----------



## derepen (13 Dic 2022)

puskonian dijo:


> Excelente video, y ese es el tema.. el artículo habla de NETA.
> Pues como el motor de agua, que funciona estupendamente pero sin rendimiento neto positivo.
> Si realmente es NETA, sería como volver a descubrir y controlar el fuego



¿Pero neta neta? ¿O neta plasma?   

Puede estar hablando de "neta" ignorando lo que cuesta activar todo el cacharro, ¿Estás seguro de que eso también lo han tenido en cuenta?


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (13 Dic 2022)

y la van a liberar gratis y sin tener que derrochar #Democracia porque #EEUU todo lo hace por el bien de la #humanidad os lo aseguro yo que lo he visto en las #peliculas


----------



## SOY (13 Dic 2022)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Shy (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Baya, no me lo esperaba....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho en el primer post, anormal, toda la oficialidad científica se tiró en tromba a desacreditar el experimento y así ha seguido hasta el día de hoy. Lo mismo que hicieron con la torre Wanderclyffe de Tesla y el acumulador eléctrico de Otis T. Carr.


----------



## 917 (13 Dic 2022)

Esto no es el rollo patatero de la Fusion Fría. Esto va en serio y lo hace el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

A ver, lo de "gratis" en todo caso es para ellos, que para eso la han desarrollado.

La muñeca hinchable es suya y se la follarán cuando y como quieran.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Dic 2022)

Ahora que expliquen como van a producir energia de manera continuada explotando bolitas rellenas de hidrogrno con rafagas de laser. Lo unico que han conseguido es una explosion muy gorda de un petardo. 

Esto ya se hace en las bombas termonucleares. Producir la fusion a partir de una explosion de de fision nuclear. 

Aun veo lejos que esta tecnologia se pueda convertir en una central de produccion energetica comercial.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Lo he dicho en el primer post, anormal, toda la oficialidad científica se tiró en tromba a desacreditar el experimento y así ha seguido hasta el día de hoy. Lo mismo que hicieron con la torre Wanderclyffe de Tesla y el acumulador eléctrico de Otis T. Carr.




*TARADO. MAGUFO. VUELVE AL PSIQUIÁTRICO. SEGUNDO AVISO.*


----------



## Lovecraf (13 Dic 2022)

Estas 3 empresas privadas colaboran con el laboratorio o eso parece.









Engineering, Construction & Project Management


Learn why Bechtel is one of the most respected engineering, construction, and project management companies in the world.




www.bechtel.com













BWX Technologies, Inc. | People Strong, Innovation Driven


BWX Technologies, Inc. is a leading supplier of nuclear components and fuel to the U.S. government, also providing components and services to the commercial nuclear power industry.




www.bwxt.com














AECOM | AECOM







aecom.com


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (13 Dic 2022)

parece que va en serio, en otro tiempo realmente seria para celebrar e ilusionar, ahora solo genera pensamientos sombrios tal posibilidad, combinada con los avances en IA, practicamente estarian garantizando un gulag cibernetico eterno para la humanidad, ademas que practicamente la condenaria al ostracismo y la obsolecencia.

Ojala solo sera pura propaganda, igual tambien espero lo mismo de los ultimos anuncios chinos en esas materias.


----------



## Plutarko (13 Dic 2022)

Que han generado mas energía de la que han gastado en encender los láser.

Vale, ahora tienen que idear como sacar esa energía de ahi y transformarla en electricidad.

Luego creo que las capsulas esas que usan son bastante carillas de fabricar y se evaporan con el uso..... Deben tener mas metales preciosos que hidrógeno. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> parece que va en serio, en otro tiempo realmente seria para celebrar e ilusionar, ahora solo genera pensamientos sombrios tal posibilidad, combinada con los avances en IA, practicamente estarian garantizando un gulag cibernetico eterno para la humanidad, ademas que practicamente la condenaria al ostracismo y la obsolecencia.
> 
> Ojala solo sera pura propaganda, igual tambien espero lo mismo de los ultimos anuncios chinos en esas materias.



Qué exagerao, coño, esa energía será también para enfriar barriles de cerveza y demás cosas loables, tú siempre negatifo.


----------



## SaRmY (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> 20 %



La pregunta del millón... ¿durante cuántos minutos?


----------



## Shy (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *TARADO. MAGUFO. VUELVE AL PSIQUIÁTRICO. SEGUNDO AVISO.*



Creer que la forma de vida (esclava) de la civilización occidental va a cambiar a un modelo de energía infinita y libre que mejore la vida de la gente y aumente su libertad, eso, eso sí que es magufismo, estar desconectado de la realidad.

Si no fueras un mastuerzo serías capaz de analizar hechos, no artculitos que salen cada 6 meses anunciando progresos que nunca va a llegar. Serías capaz de ver que estamos en plena recta y acelerando hacia la agenda 2030 (ese es el hecho), y que lo que explican en ese artículo es justo lo contrario de esa agenda.

Paleto esperanzadito.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Dic 2022)

Litio manda betillas 
Siempre fuertes


----------



## Hyperion (13 Dic 2022)

A ver, que hayan alcanzado el breakeven point es factible, y más con el método de fusión que utiliza el reactor del laboratorio Lawrence Livemore (confinamiento inercial)...el problema es que ni os imagináis el BICHO que es ese laboratorio.

En este caso siempre he creído que los primeros reactores de fusión que conseguirían ganancia neta serían los de confinamiento inercial, pero la realidad es que son impracticables, al menos por el.momento: sus instalaciones deberían ser, literalmente, kilométricas, es un método muy poco escalable, mucho menos que los tokamak o los stellarator desde luego, por no hablar de los láseres que utiliza (he trabajado con láseres de alta potencia, no de MJ obviamente, y manipular pulsos de fs para abajo es un pifostio experimental de la.leche).

Por lo tanto es una buena noticia? Si, pero ese método es como matar moscas a cañonazos. Eso sí, quizás, dentro de muchas décadas, puede ser un método eficaz para propulsar naves interplanetarias o interestelares gigantescas.

En cuanto a generación de energía, es más probable que venga de la mano de algún método tipo confinamiento magnético, electrostático o mixto.

Y ya dentro de un par de siglos si no nos hemos ido todos a la mierda la fusión catalizada, eso sí que sería la hostia y algo digno de la.mejor scifi.


----------



## Turbomax (13 Dic 2022)

Cuantas putas veces hay que decirlo jodeR! Es NUCELAR …..!NUCELAR!!


----------



## Apretrujillos (13 Dic 2022)

A mamarla chinitos y putinitas


----------



## Itanimulli (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## nief (13 Dic 2022)

Un paso mas que era previsible a tenor de los ultimos avances.

Sirve para algo? si claro un paso mas.

es usable?

Por ahora no, falta muchisimo aun.

Cuanto falta?

Pues depende de lo que se invierta, esto dara alas a que se invierta muuuucho mas pero por ahora no vamos a tener energia gratis aun señores

Hemos conseguido un factor 1.03x y hace falta cuanto un 5x? 10x? para que sea comercializable?


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> ñiñiñiñiñ



Lo que yo me pregunto es que cojones os dan a los subnormales como tu para que andeis como putos tarados fanaticos haciendo propaganda de la moroengrada y la turcochinada. Porque pagar no os pagan. Sera pollazo lo que os dan


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> por ahora no vamos a tener energia gratis aun señores



¿Quien cojones ha dicho en ninguna parte que tenga que ser gratis?

De lo que se trata es de que sea una fuente limpia, masiva y infinita, que no suponga depender de recursos rapidamente agotables y ultracontaminantes, como el aceite de moro


----------



## nief (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## nief (13 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Quien cojones ha dicho en ninguna parte que tenga que ser gratis?
> 
> De lo que se trata es de que sea una fuente limpia, masiva y infinita, que no suponga depender de recursos rapidamente agotables y ultracontaminantes, como el aceite de moro




Correcto

Asi que reescribo y digo que no hay balance positovo limpio, masivo e infinito por ahora.

Lo habra, vamos en la buena direccion y espero que esto espolee la inversion. Que son 100k millones de dolares para conseguirlo? 

Pero si vamos de 10k millones en 10k millones no lo conseguiremos.


----------



## imutes (13 Dic 2022)

Nuevos avances en la fusión nuclear prometen plantas de producción de energía viable en 10 años, no importa cuando leas esto.

Así que no me espero a lo que diga Biden mañana y me río de ti @Fígaro ahora antes de que te escondas en tu cueva .

¡MAGUFO!

.


----------



## Digamelon (13 Dic 2022)

Os la cuelan día sí y día también...


----------



## imbécil (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> En resumen, que para producir unos cuantos kwh se han pulido miles y miles de millones de dolares. Pues menudo invento de mierda este de la fusion. La energia del sol tambien es gratis e ilimitada y no veo que se celebre tanto.
> 
> Estas instalaciones nunca van a proporcionar "energia barata e inagotable". Para producir unos pocos watios necesitan de laseres sofisticadisimos, electroimanes superconductores refrigerados a cero absoluto, fluidos de trabajo con metales pesados y su puta madre en vinagre. Es como una central nuclear al cuadrado. No sé si inagotable, pero barato seguro que no va a salir.



es un prototipo no?


----------



## Panko21 (13 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Lo he dicho en el primer post, anormal, toda la oficialidad científica se tiró en tromba a desacreditar el experimento y así ha seguido hasta el día de hoy. Lo mismo que hicieron con la torre Wanderclyffe de Tesla y el acumulador eléctrico de Otis T. Carr.



Me he leído los enlaces y no cuenta nada, xq fallo, cuál es el fraude, xq se ha replicado erráticamente?


----------



## Inga1711 (13 Dic 2022)

>zen< dijo:


> citando tres fuentes con conocimiento directo de los resultados del experimento — es la primera vez en la historia que se consigue generar energía en una reacción de fusión controlada. El hecho de que se hayan producido 0,4 megajulios es un logro radical en esta carrera por obtener la energía infinita que hará que el mundo deje de depender de la especulación de la OPEP y las eléctricas, *abaratando la energía para toda la humanidad* y liberándonos de las emisiones de CO2 que afectan gravemente a todo el planeta.



No he entendido nada más que la esclavitud va a ser plena


----------



## Spengler (13 Dic 2022)

Esta es la clásica mala interpretación, cortoplacista y vende titulares de un contenido científico especializado por parte de la prensa, y además parece que está vez se ha metido en medio la política.
Se trata de un avance significativo dentro de una carrera que va a ser todavía muy larga, pero nadie con conocimiento ha dicho que estén cerca de producir energía comercial masivamente. 
De hecho ese es el objetivo final y no saben si será posible, pero sí van dando pequeños pasos en esa dirección.
Nuestra generación probablemente no lo verá.
En cuanto a la estúpida idea de que será gratis no sé de donde sale pero no creo que ninguno de los grandísimos inversores la comparta.


----------



## petete44 (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Scire (13 Dic 2022)

Los ecologistas ya van diciendo que aun con fusión, la humanidad está perdida y hay que volver a las cavernas.
Esa gente es insaciable.


----------



## Ginko (13 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> La gente no entiende de costes, por eso la engañan sistemáticamente con lo del "gratis", "inagotable", etc.
> 
> Pasa con los propios paneles solares, y eso que son muchísimo más sencillos de entender. A la gente le dicen que un panel solar genera 200 W de electricidad "_gratis_", puesto que el sol es gratis. Pero la realidad es que si la instalación de un panel solar cuesta 300 €, y tiene una vida útil de 15.000 horas, en esa vida genera 15.000 x 200 / 1.000 = 3.000 KWh, por tanto cada KWh ha costado a 0,10 € (300 € / 3.000 KWh). Eso no es gratis. Ni siquiera es barato. Pero al menos podemos decir que tiene un precio _aceptable_.
> 
> ...



Se supone que una vez amortizada la instalación, los paneles dan energía gratis lo que les quede de vida útil.

De todas formas el coste es algo manipulable, lo que es gratis es el trabajo, ajeno, de eso viven los parásitos de las "élites".


----------



## Benedicto Camela (13 Dic 2022)

No ha explicado tampoco cuántos campos de fútbol ocupa el laboratorio, o cuántas familias pueden abastecerse con esa electricidad.


----------



## copy paste (13 Dic 2022)

*LA FUSIÓN NUCLEAR ES UNA FARSA

EL VERDADERO OBJETIVO DEL NIF ES DESARROLLAR ARMAS LASER 

"el enfoque actual de un mundo basado únicamente en la energía de fusión no solo es poco realista, sino que en ningún caso es la panacea, ni energética, ni económica, ni política, ni social"

"la fusión por láser, con connotaciones más belicistas, relacionadas con el famoso proyecto conocido popularmente como “guerra de las galaxias”."

"En resumen, podemos afirmar que, por mucho tiempo, la fusión no será la protagonista del futuro energético de la Humanidad."









Fusión Termonuclear ¿cuestión tecnológica, económica o política? - Julio Gutiérrez Muñoz


¿Se llegará a obtener energía gracias a la Fusión Termonuclear controlada? ¿Es una cuestión tecnológica, económica o política? (Por Julio...




divulgacioncientificadecientificos.blogspot.com




*


----------



## Fabs (13 Dic 2022)

Otra gloria del sueño americano:

"Fake it until you make it... plausible" (que no posible)

Más que unos "fuckers" son unos "fakers".


----------



## SuSantidad77 (13 Dic 2022)

La tecnología para producir energía libre e ilimitada, existe desde principios del siglo pasado, en el que un vilipendiado y semidesconocido en la actualidad, un tal Tesla, la desarrollo, y la sacaran cuando le interese a los poderes que manejan el mundo, de ahí que el Gobierno americano confiscara,documentos y trabajos de ese señor a su muerte.Es triste ver cómo a degenerado el nombrecito,poner Tesla en el buscador y a salir enlaces de la empresa del orangután Albino, ni una referencia al personaje, acabará desapareciendo de la memoria colectiva, higos de fruta


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Dic 2022)

Me alegra ver que en Burbuja la gente ya esta resabiada y entiende que es la estafa del tocomocho esto.

Occidente va a usar esto para decirle a la población:

"Aguantad ahi, pasando hambre de manera feminista no binaria y horizontal, con las restricciones de gasoil, con la inflación, con bolsas de billetes en casas de los politicos, con no poder comprar una casa en tu puta vida, con no poder tener una familia sana y normal, con que se te divorcie tu mujer y le tengas que dar un sueldo Nescafé para que se vaya con Mamadú.

Aguantad chiques, que ya tenemos casi casi casi casi la energia gratis ilimitada, y ahi será esto como vivir en Avatar, vosotros solo aguantad un poco más que Putin está también moribundo, es solo aguantar un poquito más"


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Dic 2022)

lo importante, ¿para cuándo en spain?


----------



## Dr. Oldman (13 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos en españa haremos un regreso al futuro y nos quedaremos con energia a carbon


----------



## Decipher (13 Dic 2022)

O es un bluff para perjudicar a Russia ya que es un país petrolero. Usted decide.


----------



## tracrium (13 Dic 2022)

Lo gracioso es que a estas alturas muchos de los participantes en el proyecto se habrán jubilado (e incluso se habrán muerto) sin haber producido un Wh de energía neta.


----------



## Decipher (13 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Llevan años haciéndose trampas al solitario.
> 
> Incluso cuando dicen haber generado más energía de la consumida, es mentira, porque no están computando toda la energía realmente consumida.
> 
> ...



¿Dentífricos mintiendo? No puede ser, la profesión dentífrica destaca por lo honesta y fiable que es.


----------



## Decipher (13 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Hace 50 años dice...



No se ha consguido ni hoy pero los magufos tienen que magufar.


----------



## imbécil (13 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> A priori muy bonito todo, pero si al final se consigue desarrollar esa tecnología seguro que será algo patentado y que habrá que pagar por ello. Algo así como las semillas de los transgénicos. Se permitirá que esto esté al alcance de todos o solo se cederá esa tecnología bajo determinadas circunstancias y con mucha pasta por medio?.



no si quieres van a trsbajar gratis. vaya espavilaos sois algunos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

copy paste dijo:


> *LA FUSIÓN NUCLEAR ES UNA FARSA
> 
> EL VERDADERO OBJETIVO DEL NIF ES DESARROLLAR ARMAS LASER
> 
> ...




Sin pincharlo ya huele a blog de República bananera rabioso y envidioso del poder gringo...


----------



## McMurphy (13 Dic 2022)

La Chiqui Montero cuando ha escuchado eso de energía "gratis" se ha empezado a carcajear, con ese gracejo que ella tiene.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Nuevos avances en la fusión nuclear prometen plantas de producción de energía viable en 10 años, no importa cuando leas esto.
> 
> Así que no me espero a lo que diga Biden mañana y me río de ti @Fígaro ahora antes de que te escondas en tu cueva .
> 
> ...

















José Manuel Perlado, físico: «Es un hito, algo que los científicos que trabajamos en fusión esperábamos desde los años 60»


Investiga de manera computacional la misma técnica empleada por el NIF para lograr la fusión



www.abc.es


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (13 Dic 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Lo he entendido bien? 0,4% de retorno energético?



Que problema hay?? si por cada euro que metes te dan 0,4 centimos tienes eso de gratis...


----------



## jotace (13 Dic 2022)

Un solecillo o varios confinados magnéticamente en todas las ciudades del mundo...¿qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (13 Dic 2022)

Tengo ganas de verlo en rueda de prensa explicándolo


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Dic 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Que problema hay?? si por cada euro que metes te dan 0,4 centimos tienes eso de gratis...



Sería que por cada euro te dan 1,004 euros. Entonces te guardas los 0,4 céntimos y vuelves a meter el euro, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Sería que por cada euro te dan 1,004 euros. Entonces te guardas los 0,4 céntimos y vuelves a meter el euro, y así sucesivamente.





Es un 20 %, el amigo calculó mal.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (13 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Sería que por cada euro te dan 1,004 euros. Entonces te guardas los 0,4 céntimos y vuelves a meter el euro, y así sucesivamente.



uuu


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Un solecillo o varios confinados magnéticamente en todas las ciudades del mundo...¿qué podría salir mal?





Ya te digo.... peor le parecía a los indios comanche que les hicieras fotos...sus almas quedarían dentro de las camaras!

Qué horror!


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (13 Dic 2022)

Otra vez a depender de USA


----------



## jotace (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Ya te digo.... peor le parecía a los indios comanche que les hicieras fotos...sus almas quedarían dentro de las camaras!
> 
> Qué horror!



¡Tú rite, rite!!

Si un núcleo atómico que se descontrola no hay quien lo pare (síndrome de China) imagina un solecillo artificial que se descontrole...


----------



## Jebediah (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



Flipo con vosotros. La fusión _nucelar _está a 50 años de ser mínimamente usable. Es como el meteorito lleno de oro que nos va a hacer ricos a todos. 

En fin, borregos en _Borregolandia_.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Flipo con vosotros. La fusión _nucelar _está a 50 años de ser mínimamente usable. Es como el meteorito lleno de oro que nos va a hacer ricos a todos.
> 
> En fin, borregos en _Borregolandia_.



50 como quien dice 500, no ejcatime ud.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (13 Dic 2022)

Yo, de ciencia, ni puta idea, pero la prueba del acido de las expectativas reales de este anuncio será el ver o no dándose de ostias en la puerta del laboratorio a fondos de inversión y empresas privadas para meter allí la tela y que no lo pague el estado. Y fichando a los científicos, por supuesto poniendo un pastizal encima de la mesa.

Si no se ven esas ostias, en principio, desconfío de la aplicación viable de esta tecnología en plazo razonable. 

Al final, con estas cosas, si cuaja el asunto, fenomenal para todos, si no, pues seguimos como estamos, siendo sangrados por buscadores de subvenciones disfrazados de científicos que andan buscando el asunto grial en la teoria y su cómoda subsistencia a la sombra del erario publico en la realidad.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Dic 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Hidrógeno adsorbido en algún sólido.



si, me acuerdo haberlo visto en un programa que se hacia en los 90, se llamaba "beyond 2000". Estamos en 2023 y ni esta ni se le espera


----------



## McFly (13 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Ya no sé en qué idioma decir esto: El mundo moderno, no puede ser electrificado, necesita de gasoil.
> 
> USA ahora va a inventar todo lo posible para que parezca que no necesita el gasoil de Rusia y Arabia Saudi.
> 
> ...



has dado en el clavo 
Se viene guerra Iran Arabia Saudi. 
Los americanos tirarán un misil y dirán que fueron los iranies


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Dic 2022)

McFly dijo:


> has dado en el clavo
> Se viene guerra Iran Arabia Saudi.
> Los americanos tirarán un misil y dirán que fueron los iranies



Yo si fuera USA pensaría, que hay que invadir alguien, vamos a invadir Rusia, que es la que más recursos tiene.

Para que andarte con chiquitas de Arabia Saudi y su puta madre, ves a lo gordo directamente.

Total, si atacan a Arabia Saudi ya se sabe que Rusia los va a apoyar... pues hombre, si vas a intentar ligarte a una, que sea la que está más buena.


----------



## Greco (13 Dic 2022)

Perdón, ¿alguien puede enlazar "la rueda de prensa de mañana", que supongo generaría alguna nota de prensa en el sitio oficial, y que al parecer, ni está, ni se la espera?

Que vamos, digo yo que una cosa tan importante, que menos que una notita de prensa en portada..., pero nada de nada...

" *Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Livermore de California* "




__





Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory







www.llnl.gov


----------



## tracrium (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Es un 20 %, el amigo calculó mal.



Realmente no es así. Esos MJ son de energía del láser. No tiene en cuenta la energía necesaria para generarlo, que es muchísimo mayor. El láser es poco eficiente.

De momento sale a pagar.


----------



## jpjp (13 Dic 2022)

Si saliera esto lo disfrutaría porque ver a los renobobos en el paro no tiene precio después de la matraca que han dado los molinillos y las plaquitas y vender su boom inmobiliario del siglo 21.
Pero me da que esto va para largo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Perdón, ¿alguien puede enlazar "la rueda de prensa de mañana", que supongo generaría alguna nota de prensa en el sitio oficial, y que al parecer, ni está, ni se la espera?
> 
> Que vamos, digo yo que una cosa tan importante, que menos que una notita de prensa en portada..., pero nada de nada...
> 
> ...






“The announcement is scheduled to take place at a press conference in Washington, DC, at 10AM ET. It will be livestreamed at energy.gov/live. Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm and White House Office of Science and Technology Policy Director Arati Prabhakar are expected to speak alongside officials with the National Nuclear Security Administration and Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory. 

There will be a panel discussion and Q&A with experts from the national laboratory right after the press conference. That discussion will also be livestreamed at energy.gov/live and is scheduled to start at 10:30AM ET.”


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

Madre mia *como estan las cabezas*.

Os ofrecen un titular escandaloso sobre una mierda que llevan decadas agitando delante de vuestras narices, y os lo tragais completo sin dudar ni un poco...

El laboratorio este no ha pretendido nunca hacer nada mas que investigacion pura...la fusion por laser esta infinitamente lejos de usarse para producir energia...mucho mas que el ITER.

Lo que han hecho es gastar un barbaridad de electricidad para disparar lasers (altamente ineficientes) y han obtenido un poquillo de calor de una reaccion de fusion. El hito es *puramente academico*.


----------



## McFly (13 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Yo si fuera USA pensaría, que hay que invadir alguien, vamos a invadir Rusia, que es la que más recursos tiene.
> 
> Para que andarte con chiquitas de Arabia Saudi y su puta madre, ves a lo gordo directamente.
> 
> Total, si atacan a Arabia Saudi ya se sabe que Rusia los va a apoyar... pues hombre, si vas a intentar ligarte a una, que sea la que está más buena.



Que te crees que es la guerra de Ucraña?


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 Dic 2022)

Desde hace muchisimos años.
Hay descubiertas muchas fuentes energéticas potentes, baratas y no contaminantes.
Lo que pasa es que no les interesaba sacarlas.
Ahora con la guerra y el desplome económico de Occidente, tal vez sacarán algo para aliviar sus fuertes deudas.
Pero no a nivel particular, sino para los estados y grandes corporaciones.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Realmente no es así. Esos MJ son de energía del láser. No tiene en cuenta la energía necesaria para generarlo, que es muchísimo mayor. El láser es poco eficiente.
> 
> De momento sale a pagar.



Porque usted lo dice. Gracias, tenga un buen día.


----------



## McFly (13 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Desde hace muchisimos años.
> Hay descubiertas muchas fuentes energéticas potentes, baratas y no contaminantes.
> Lo que pasa es que no les interesaba sacarlas.
> Ahora con la guerra y el desplome económico de Occidente, tal vez sacarán algo para aliviar sus fuertes deudas.
> Pero no a nivel particular, sino para los estados y grandes corporaciones.



Cierto!!! y los coches invisibles! ostias!! casi me atropella uno ahora mismo!!


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Desde hace muchisimos años.
> Hay descubiertas muchas fuentes energéticas potentes, baratas y no contaminantes.
> Lo que pasa es que no les interesaba sacarlas.
> Ahora con la guerra y el desplome económico de Occidente, tal vez sacarán algo para aliviar sus fuertes deudas.
> Pero no a nivel particular, sino para los estados y grandes corporaciones.



Y la cura contra el cáncer.

Lo que pasaba que Steve Jobs quiso pagar con dinero falso.


----------



## EGO (13 Dic 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Otra vez a depender de USA



"ha ber hestudiao"

Si no quieres depender de USA contruyes 11 portaviones,un ejercito de 1 millon de hombres y te dedicas tu a controlar las vias maritimas, los recursos y a colocar lideres politicos por todo el mundo afines a tu causa.

Y el dia que dejes de depender de USA,Dios nos libre,dependeras de la horda rusa o de los chinos...que son una banda de bio robots sin alma que te van a poner una cadena atada a la punta de la polla y te tendran currando en campos de trabajo.

Os tomais a pitorreo de lo del imperio euroasiatico y ya han dejado bien claro sus pretensiones imperialistas donde tu no tienes lugar y si te dejan vivir sera para ser su esclavo.


----------



## jpjp (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Madre mia *como estan las cabezas*.
> 
> Os ofrecen un titular escandaloso sobre una mierda que llevan decadas agitando delante de vuestras narices, y os lo tragais completo sin dudar ni un poco...
> 
> ...



Ahora que habéis salido tú y joser, llamar a alb necromancer y demás paletos renobobos, anda que no os pondríais nerviosos si esto saliera en meses porque vuestro negocio se iría a la mierda no seríais necesarios jajaja.
Os tengo bien vistos a los renobobos jeje


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Madre mia *como estan las cabezas*.
> 
> Os ofrecen un titular escandaloso sobre una mierda que llevan decadas agitando delante de vuestras narices, y os lo tragais completo sin dudar ni un poco...
> 
> ...




Está claro que los trillones de dólares que ese laboratorio ingiere son para la búsqueda de la pureza racial del grillo ártico.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> "ha ber hestudiao"
> 
> Si no quieres depender de USA contruyes 11 portaviones,un ejercito de 1 millon de hombres y te dedicas tu a controlar las vias maritimas, los recursos y a colocar lideres politicos por todo el mundo afines a tu causa.
> 
> ...



“Ej que loj americanoj se gastan fortunaj en himbestigacion y luego no nos regalan los resultados, ñiñiñiñi”.


----------



## ciberobrero (13 Dic 2022)

Usad el buscador coño





__





Anuncio de avance en fusión nuclear el martes (Lawrence Livermore)







www.burbuja.info






O es que hay que poner Booom!!!


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Ahora que habéis salido tú y joser, llamar a alb necromancer y demás paletos renobobos, anda que no os pondríais nerviosos si esto saliera en meses porque vuestro negocio se iría a la mierda no seríais necesarios jajaja.
> Os tengo bien vistos a los renobobos jeje



Y yo tambien te tengo visto a ti, carbonero. Tu eres un sock puppet del hicsuntleones. Exactamente los mismo argumentos inanes, la misma incapacidad para calculos numericos simples, y apareces en los mismo hilos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> “The announcement is scheduled to take place at a press conference in Washington, DC, at 10AM ET. It will be livestreamed at energy.gov/live. Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm and White House Office of Science and Technology Policy Director Arati Prabhakar are expected to speak alongside officials with the National Nuclear Security Administration and Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory.
> 
> There will be a panel discussion and Q&A with experts from the national laboratory right after the press conference. That discussion will also be livestreamed at energy.gov/live and is scheduled to start at 10:30AM ET.”




Me veo a los cuñados del Foro discutiendo acaloradamente con los científicos al término de la rueda de prensa, negándoles la mayor…”ej que eso va a estar mu caliente“, “ej que eso es para controlar nuestras mentes” “ej que nos van a saltar los plomos y el Bono Social “…


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Está claro que los trillones de dólares que ese laboratorio ingiere son para la búsqueda de la pureza racial del grillo ártico.



A lo mejor los trillones del acelerador de Ginebra eran para mejorar la calidad de los abonos inorganicos...

Los laboratorios mas caros del mundo *son para investigacion cientifica, no industrial*. A ver si nos informamos un poco señores...


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> A lo mejor los trillones del acelerador de Ginebra eran para mejorar la calidad de los abonos inorganicos...
> 
> Los laboratorios mas caros del mundo *son para investigacion cientifica, no industrial*. A ver si nos informamos un poco señores...




Investigación científica sin aplicación en la vida real generando dividendos. Y en USA.

Cuéntanos más.


----------



## EGO (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> “Ej que loj americanoj se gastan fortunaj en himbestigacion y luego no nos regalan los resultados, ñiñiñiñi”.



Son rojos de mierda acomplejados y con sentimientos de inferioridad.Los mismos que preferirian vivir en la edad de piedra a que llegara Roma y les construyera carreteras,acueductos,teatros,hospitales,escuelas,etc...

Los rojos de mierda odian EEUU porque les revienta la propaganda de que "loh ricoh" son malos y que es mejor vivir en una comuna colectivista chupando pollas de la nomeklatura para trepar en el escalafon.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Investigación científica sin aplicación en la vida real generando dividendos. Y en USA.
> 
> Cuéntanos más.



En serio? Tenemos que bajar el liston hasta aqui?

Si te empeñas...

Deep Underground Neutrino Experiment

Deteccion de neutrinos; explicanos que uso comercial tiene eso.

LIGO's Laser

Deteccion de ondas gravitatorias. Seguramente sea muy util!

Webb Space Telescope GSFC/NASA

Satelite Webb; sin duda mapear el universo en infrarojos servira para fabricar pasta de dientes...

Seguimos?


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> Es un pulso de energía muy corto, demasiada potencia. ¿Qué material calientas y cómo para transferir energía al agua?



Sigo sin saber a qué te refieres. Un pulso de energía corto donde? Como? Me falta el contexto (probablemente lo hayas comentado en un mensaje anterior y se me ha pasado).

Para transferir la energía al agua:

Las paredes están hechas de molibdeno y de litio porque ya no tienen que soportar los famosos 150 millones de grados (son muchísimo menos) porque recordemos que el plasma caliente está confinado y no toca las paredes del reactor. Los neutrones excedentes de la fusión calientan las paredes del reactor en milisegundos y con un intercambiador de calor se calienta el agua, tampoco tiene mucha ciencia. El helio-4 generado se queda confinado dentro del plasma y no toca las paredes del reactor, pero los neutrones (carga neutra, obvio) salen. También hay una cosa que nadie está comentando y es la masa del plasma (o el 4He + neutrones): es casi microscópica, estamos comparando miligramos contra la masa del blanket del reactor, que es de toneladas, así que no solo no funde las paredes por el confinamiento magnético, sino por la minúscula masa del plasma. 

Llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo esto y así a ojímetro y desde la barra del bar calculo que le faltan 20 años a esta tecnología. Pero llegará, insisto.


----------



## EGO (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> En serio? Tenemos que bajar el liston hasta aqui?
> 
> Si te empeñas...
> 
> ...



Lo que os jode es que estas cosillas las hagan los malvados anglos.

Si el anuncio sobre la fusion lo hiciera Putin o Xi este hilo ya tendria 500 paginas minimo.

Burbuja.info solo es una plataforma de propaganda euroasiatica donde se vomita basura contra los EEUU.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Son rojos de mierda acomplejados y con sentimientos de inferioridad.Los mismos que preferirian vivir en la edad de piedra a que llegara Roma y les construyera carreteras,acueductos,teatros,hospitales,escuelas,etc...
> 
> Los rojos de mierda odian EEUU porque les revienta la propaganda de que "loh ricoh" son malos y que es mejor vivir en una comuna colectivista chupando pollas de la nomeklatura para trepar en el escalafon.



Bueno, si un científico ruso hubiera sido el descubridor, imagínense la presunción de veracidad hasta dónde llegaría…hilos panegíricos hasta en Veteranos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo que os jode es que estas cosillas las hagan los malvados anglos.
> 
> Si el anuncio sobre la fusion lo hiciera Putin o Xi este hilo ya tendria 500 paginas minimo.



Coño, telepatía tenemos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> En serio? Tenemos que bajar el liston hasta aqui?
> 
> Si te empeñas...
> 
> ...



Programas de 50 años de duración?


----------



## Tales90 (13 Dic 2022)

Solo serán 15 dias más y ya la tendremos aguantar carencias es por el interes general.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo que os jode es que estas cosillas las hagan los malvados anglos.
> 
> Si el anuncio sobre la fusion lo hiciera Putin o Xi este hilo ya tendria 500 paginas minimo.
> 
> Burbuja.info solo es una plataforma de propaganda euroasiatica donde se vomita basura contra los EEUU.



Que a mi jode que?
A mi me jode el sensacionalismo y la tergiversacion.
Me encanta la ciencia y la ingenieria. Y la informacion panfletaria como esta hace un flaco favor a ambos campos.

En Rusia y en China tambien se publica mierda a capazos, y tambien hay mala ciencia y mala ingenieria (como las nuevas centrales nucleares flotantes de los rusos)-


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Programas de 50 años de duración?



Y que te has pensado tu que era el National Ignition Facility?


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Que a mi jode que?
> A mi me jode el sensacionalismo y la tergiversacion.
> Me encanta la ciencia y la ingenieria. Y la informacion panfletaria como esta hace un flaco favor a ambos campos.
> 
> En Rusia y en China tambien se publica mierda a capazos, y tambien hay mala ciencia y mala ingenieria (como las nuevas centrales nucleares flotantes de los rusos)-



Científicos de medio mundo diciendo que esto es un hito histórico ( a falta de más detalles ), pero ustec debe ser poco impresionable.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Y que te has pensado tu que era el National Ignition Facility?



Y te olvidas de las aplicaciones militares, que suelen ser de las primeras en considerarse a la hora de gastar el dinero…y cosa que en USA es primordial.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Dic 2022)

¿Para qué poner en producción un sistema limpio y eficiente de abastecimiento energético renovable si podemos contaminarlo y extenuarlo todo y ganar mucho menos y que haya venga guerras?
Es un plan sin fisuras, fijo que lo inventaron entre El Emperador Palpatine y La Bruja Avería.

En fin, vuestras conspiranoias nunca se sostienen. Si al menos tuvieran sentido en vuestras cabezas...


----------



## Thuma Dree (13 Dic 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Llevan años haciéndose trampas al solitario.
> 
> Incluso cuando dicen haber generado más energía de la consumida, es mentira, porque no están computando toda la energía realmente consumida.
> 
> ...



menos mal, por fin algo útil

esto está lleno de magufitos de medio pelo 

"ejkeee llva 50 años ocultándonos la fuente de energía infinita" . 

"Tesla ya inventó la fuente de energía infinita pero los reptilianos nos lo ocultan"

"el motor de agua"

Así está el nivel


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Científicos de medio mundo diciendo que esto es un hito histórico ( a falta de más detalles ), pero ustec debe ser poco impresionable.



Un hito *cientifico*, no industrial.
La generacion comercial de electricidad *ni se huele* en este proyecto. Ese es el sensacionalismo, las promesas vacias de energia infinita para mañana.


----------



## chainsaw man (13 Dic 2022)

A ver cuantos de estos explotan, que esto puede ser la excusa para que haya explosiones nucleares "controladas" en determinadas zonas.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Dic 2022)

Que bien suena, y que seguro... todo a base de fusiones nucleares, láseres, explosiones... Pero no habíamos quedao en que (nuclear no, gracias)... Buena estará Greta y sus cohortes de ecojetas...


----------



## Thuma Dree (13 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



esta puta imagen ilustra a la perfección la vida del hombre occidental


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y te olvidas de las aplicaciones militares, que suelen ser de las primeras en considerarse a la hora de gastar el dinero…y cosa que en USA es primordial.



En absoluto me olvido. Se que la tecnologia que se usa en laboratorios de investigacion cientifica pura muy a menudo acaban teniendo uso militar.
Que acaben usando un laser que se desarrollo en la NIF para freir satelites en orbita es muy interesante y tal...pero no dice nada sobre la viabilidad comercial de la fusion por laser.

Aqui lo que cuenta que es lo que se he demostrado y que significa. Se ha demostrado que se puede realizar fusion por laser con ganancia de energia, un fenomeno que se modeló matematicamente pero que nunca se habia alcanzado.

Enhorabuena, champan para todos y buen trabajo. Es la fusion por laser una fuente potencia electrica? *NI DE COÑA*.
Hay que meter una burrada de electricidad, de la cual solo una pequeña parte se convierte en luz laser. Y la energia obtenida, en forma de calor, se deberia convertir en electricidad con aun mas perdida. Los numeros son descacharrantes.

Por no mencionar que el equipo es absolutamente descomunal comparandolo con la cantidad de energia producida. 1.3 megajulios es la carga de un patiene electrico, y el monstruo puede disparar una vez al dia o algo asi.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 Dic 2022)

Qué pesaditos los de las baterías, las renovobas, el hidrógeno y la biblia en verso. A ver si nos enteramos de una vez: tenemos un problema de fuente de energía PRIMARIA, no de sistemas de almacenamiento o de transmisión de energía. Y no, las renovables no dan nos pongamos como nos pongamos. No en una sociedad industrial y de servicios compleja como la actual y que aspira a seguir creciendo económicamente, especialmente esos 4/5 de humanidad que van todavía con retraso. O nuclear o edad media. No hay atajos. La noticia es buena, que aún falta, evidente, pero cada dólar que se invierte en esto es un paso a una solución, toda la parafernalia supuestamente "verde" es una patraña de enterrar millones para seguir en el mismo punto de partida. El mundo va más deprisa que todo incremento en ineficaces renovables que se consigue, tremendamente costosas además en términos de ocupación del territorio y por tanto con un impacto ambiental elevado solo por el volumen de infraestructura que se necesita para rascar algo. Eso sí, los votontos, pasto fácil de la propaganda, encantados. Y así nos va. También se ha vacunado el 80% de la población, ovejunos todos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> A ver cuantos de estos explotan, que esto puede ser la excusa para que haya explosiones nucleares "controladas" en determinadas zonas.




Y las chemtrails, no se olvide.

Y la Luna es una diapositiva.


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y las chemtrails, no se olvide.
> 
> Y la Luna es una diapositiva.



No, cojones. La luna es CGI que dicen en el foro, no una diapositiva, que estás muy desactualizado forilmente hablando, tienes que ponerte al día en los temas del timoespacio, la tierra plana, el muro de hielo y esas cosas que dicen.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (13 Dic 2022)

Quiero mi bólido de FUCHIÓN NUCELAR, YA, YA, YA para rugir duro en las incorporaciones


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> No, cojones. La luna es CGI que dicen en el foro, no una diapositiva, que estás muy desactualizado forilmente hablando, tienes que ponerte al día en los temas del timoespacio, la tierra plana, el muro de hielo y esas cosas que dicen.



Jajajaj, me he pedido para Reyes la Magufenciclopedia Burbuja Deluxe Edition, grandes carcajadas se avecinan… empezando por el repartidor…será un holograma enviado desde Raticulin por Soros?


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Quiero mi bólido de FUCHIÓN NUCELAR, YA, YA, YA para rugir duro en las incorporaciones



150 millones de grados centígrados en chochito de chortina mandan.


----------



## Begemot (13 Dic 2022)

De los creadores del hombre viajo a la luna en 1969 pero ya no tenemos la tecnología para hacerlo llega ahora experimento de fusión nuclear con un rendimiento del 9 %. Próximamente la película dirigida por un discípulo de Kubrick. Interesante la nota que siempre acompaña estos avances que van a cambiar la humanidad: estará listo comercialmente dentro de unos 10 años. Dentro de 10 años se reconoce la complejidad técnica del tema y se piden otros 10 años de margen y así sucesivamente. Como la cura del cáncer o repetir el viaje a la luna o llegar a Marte.


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Pero esa energía, antes o después tendrás que sacarla de ahí. Hay que transferirla a algún medio físico para transportarla. ¿Conducción? ¿Radiación? Eso ya implica pérdidas y probablemente mucho desgaste.
> 
> Tener un plasma confinado es eso: tenerlo confinado. El rendimiento es todavía muy bajo.
> 
> ...




Se usan los neutrones de la reacción para calentar el blanket, así que yo diría que conducción + radiación, hay una transferencia de energía sin materia (conducción) y además hay una transferencia por radiación (si se puede considerar la emisión neutrónica como una radiación). Simplemente los neutrones calientan la pared y mediante un intercambiador de calor se calienta agua, ya lo he explicado en el mensaje de antes. ¿Y las pérdidas? Claro que hay pérdidas, pero hay energía y calor más que de sobra, son despreciables frente a los 14 MeV de la emisión de neutrones. 

Yo en mi anterior mensaje he vaticinado desde la barra del bar que a esto le quedan 20 años. Pero hay una grandísima diferencia entre decir que esto es un engaño y una conspiración reptiliana y decir que a esto le quedan décadas.


----------



## Shy (13 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Me he leído los enlaces y no cuenta nada, xq fallo, cuál es el fraude, xq se ha replicado erráticamente?



Normal que no explique nada, lo de menos es el hecho, el experimento. Lo importante es la desacreditación basada en el "consenso científico" es decir, en que todos los científicos oficialistas lo nieguen porque patatas.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Dic 2022)

No os hagáis pajas. No lo verán vuestros ojos.


----------



## Begemot (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> En serio? Tenemos que bajar el liston hasta aqui?
> 
> Si te empeñas...
> 
> ...



La mayoría de las investigaciones no tienen un objetivo comercial sino sólo científico. Cualquiera que haya hecho una carrera técnica y haya hecho un proyecto con las cátedras de ciencia lo sabe.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Me he leído los enlaces y no cuenta nada, xq fallo, cuál es el fraude, xq se ha replicado erráticamente?




Debes ser el único del Universo que no es capaz de entender QUE EL PROCESO FUE UN TIMO.



Hay MILES DE ARTÍCULOS en Internet sobre ello.

Te los enlazo?

Pero claro, a la magufería le parece más romántico decir que el MI5 les boicoteó, que las vacas vuelan, etc…


----------



## chainsaw man (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y las chemtrails, no se olvide.
> 
> Y la Luna es una diapositiva.



Disculpe señor, entiendo que este desorientado, la vejez no perdona a nadie pero aqui estamos hablando de energia nucelar, eso de lo que esta usted hablando son cosas de otra epoca.


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Bueno aparte de que aigue sin ser rentable energéticamente por un factor 9, está el pequeño problema que resulta tener el mayor gradiente en el universo conocido en el anillo es que la radiación y los neutrones rápidos que sale de ahí es brutal y hace que en un par d e ciclos los materiales de todo lo que hay ahí fuer del anillo, se vayan a la remiierda





meanboy dijo:


> quesi quesi, el papel lo aguanta todo. Profundiza un poco mas e iras descubriendo que se necesitan materiales que todavia no se han inventado.
> Es como vender un viaje a marte tripulado, la gente traga con ilusión, sin embargo existen cientos de problemas sin resolver que lo hacen inviable.



Ya se ha explicado antes, confinamiento magnético, el plasma, que es lo que alcanza 150 millones de grados, *no toca las paredes del reactor*. Hay vacío y además y sobretodo (aparte del confinamiento magnético) es la masa relativa plasma-blanket. Miligramos de plasma contra toneladas de paredes de molibdeno. Y una vez más, las paredes no están a 150 millones de grados por qué lo que calienta las paredes no es el helio-4 sino los neutrones de la reacción que son un residuo en realidad. Las paredes no pasan de 1000 grados, que ya es, pero durante tiempos muy pequeños. Son aleaciones especiales que para colmo están refrigeradas.

Olvidaos de eso de "qué material puede soportar 150 millones de grados"??? La respuesta es ninguno, pero es que no es necesario porque el plasma está limitado y confinado por un campo toroidal. Las toberas de los motores del Saturno V superaban con creces los 1000 grados, ningún material lo soporta, ¿Sabéis cómo lo solucionaron?...enviando combustible-refrigerante por toda la tobera en tuberías....soluciones siempre hay.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Begemot dijo:


> La mayoría de las investigaciones no tienen un objetivo comercial sino sólo científico. Cualquiera que haya hecho una carrera técnica y haya hecho un proyecto con las cátedras de ciencia lo sabe.



El debe pertenecer a “Científicos Altruistas sin Fronteras” o algo así…

Vamos, los países más avanzados del mundo chafando dinerales desde hace décadas, pero “es por ver quién la tiene más larga”, cero aplicación para la vida real.

Señor…llévatelos a Micronesia.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Ya se ha explicado antes, confinamiento magnético, el plasma, que es lo que alcanza 150 millones de grados, *no toca las paredes del reactor*. Hay vacío y además y sobretodo (aparte del confinamiento magnético) es la masa relativa plasma-blanket. Miligramos de plasma contra toneladas de paredes de molibdeno. Y una vez más, las paredes no están a 150 millones de grados por qué lo que calienta las paredes no es el helio-4 sino los neutrones de la reacción que son un residuo en realidad. Las paredes no pasan de 1000 grados, que ya es, pero durante tiempos muy pequeños. Son aleaciones especiales que para colmo están refrigeradas.



Pero… y si pasa la de la limpieza y se quema?

Nada, inviable! Clausúrese!


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (13 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> si podremos ampliar la población hasta que haya una persona por m2



Entonces Occidente dirá que no hay grillos pa todos y hay que ir a repartir democracia por el mundo con la US Navy....


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Esto huele a que quieren justificar mas gastos con eso.. por ej "para hacer esto mas seguro, viable etc se incrementará la factura durante X años"
> 
> Por no hablar que eso seguro que requiere combustible.. (algo con lo que hacer la reacción) y algo me dice que parte de sus componentes son materias raras..



Pueblerino frunciendo el unicejo “esto es cosa de los de ciudad, algo malo trae seguro”.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Yo en mi anterior mensaje he vaticinado desde la barra del bar que a esto le quedan 20 años. Pero hay una grandísima diferencia entre decir que esto es un engaño y una conspiración reptiliana y decir que a esto le quedan décadas.



Desde la barra del bar tambien: yo no veo ni que tengan claro un camino hacia la viabilidad comercial. Ahora mismo, el rendimiento y coste de los lasers descarta completamente el uso de este tipo de fusion para producir electricidad.

Al menos en el Tomahawk y el Stellerator parece existir la posibilidad, aunque el camino este plagado de obstaculos. Yo creo que la fusion laser no ha llegado ni a ese punto.


----------



## Panko21 (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Debes ser el único del Universo que no es capaz de entender QUE EL PROCESO FUE UN TIMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, es q los puestos ahí no explican nada, solo citan fraude xo quiero saber xq o xq cuando se ha replicado han sido resultados erráticos. Soy de los que cree que si una tecnología es mejor se impone si o si, x eso dudo del coche eléctrico, no mejora lo actual en velocidad de recarga y autonomía por lo q no se puede imponer salvo forzadamente


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Dic 2022)

>zen< dijo:


> citando tres fuentes con conocimiento directo de los resultados del experimento — es la primera vez en la historia que se consigue generar energía en una reacción de fusión controlada. El hecho de que se hayan producido 0,4 megajulios es un logro radical en esta carrera por obtener la energía infinita que hará que el mundo deje de depender de la especulación de la OPEP y las eléctricas, *abaratando la energía para toda la humanidad* y liberándonos de las emisiones de CO2 que afectan gravemente a todo el planeta.



Podemos entonces deshacernos de todos los moros?


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

El problema de la energía es la ignorancia de las soluciones existentes, que llevan años diseñadas y sin desarrollarse a escala industrial. Por ejemplo el motor magnético de Troy Reed, que lo implementó en un coche. Atención al final del video.


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar tambien: yo no veo ni que tengan claro un camino hacia la viabilidad comercial. Ahora mismo, el rendimiento y coste de los lasers descarta completamente el uso de este tipo de fusion para producir electricidad.
> 
> Al menos en el Tomahawk y el Stellerator parece existir la posibilidad, aunque el camino este plagado de obstaculos. Yo creo que la fusion laser no ha llegado ni a ese punto.




Puedo estar de acuerdo contigo, el tema del láser tampoco lo veo, por eso dije ayer que habría que esperar a ver los números del experimento. Esos 192 láseres disparando aunque sea un disparo de 10 Ms tienen un consumo brutal, no sé....pero algo tipo ITER con confinamiento magnético (y no inercial como es el láser), si. Definitivamente. Será dentro de décadas, pero será.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> No, es q los puestos ahí no explican nada, solo citan fraude xo quiero saber xq o xq cuando se ha replicado han sido resultados erráticos. Soy de los que cree que si una tecnología es mejor se impone si o si, x eso dudo del coche eléctrico, no mejora lo actual en velocidad de recarga y autonomía por lo q no se puede imponer salvo forzadamente



Imagino que no te van a detallar todos los aspectos técnicos del timo así en cualquier página, más que nada para no aburrir al personal.

Indaga un poquito, hijo.

Como bien dices, si fuera tan clara su aplicación posible, ya funcionaría en el mundo real.

Pero claro, estás tratando con magufos, que defienden cosas absurdas e imposibles sólo para hacer de la vida algo menos gris…


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> El problema de la energía es la ignorancia de las soluciones existentes, que llevan años diseñadas y sin desarrollarse a escala industrial. Por ejemplo el motor magnético de Troy Reed, que lo implementó en un coche. Atención al final del video.



Y a ese qué le pasó? Lo mató el Mossad?

Lo abdujo un OVNI?


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Se lo cargaron si. Eso parece. Como a este otro Stanley Meyer, que hizo un motor de agua para vehículos, parece ser que se encontró una frecuencia de resonancia para obtener el hidrógeno del agua metiendo menos energía de la que la obtenia del propio hidrógeno. Si la gente fuera consciente de la cantidad de inventores que han muerto en extrañas circunstancias... pero ni siquiera se conoce bien la historia de Tesla.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Se lo cargaron si. Eso parece. Como a este otro Stanley Meyer, que hizo un motor de agua para vehículos, parece ser que se encontró una frecuencia de resonancia para obtener el hidrógeno del agia metiendo menos energía de la que la obtenia del propio hidrógeno. Si la gente fuera consciente de la cantidad de inventores que han muerto en extrañas circunstancias... pero ni siquiera se conoce bien la historia de Tesla.



Hombre… me acuerdo de éste, el DNI suyo apareció en un casino de Venus.

Como para no acordarse. Tremendo el caso.

Pobre.


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (13 Dic 2022)

En cuanto he visto que es de El Confidencial, de la sección Novaceno he descartado toda credibilidad. 
Anulé la suscripción por la porquería de artículos científicos. Jesús Díaz no es el peor, el más infecto es el Omar Kardoudi.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Motor de perendev. (Imanes) El de Troy reed es un poco más elaborado.


----------



## geflow (13 Dic 2022)

El disponer de energía ilimitada, barata y limpia podría tener unas implicaciones para la humanidad que no podemos ni soñar. 

Es normal que cualquier pequeño hito en ese sentido sea una gran noticia, aunque estemos aun muy lejos de conseguirlo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Motor de perendev. (Imanes) El de Troy reed es un poco más elaborado.



En este foro respetamos las leyes de la termodinámica!!!


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Dic 2022)

geflow dijo:


> El disponer de energía ilimitada, barata y limpia podría tener unas implicaciones para la humanidad que no podemos ni soñar.
> 
> Es normal que cualquier pequeño hito en ese sentido sea una gran noticia, aunque estemos aun muy lejos de conseguirlo.



Ilimitada y limpia... Vale. Lo de barata está por ver. De momento sale más cara la salsa que la perdiz. Y el nivel de desarrollo tecnológico y las instalaciones que eso exige va a hacer que sea solo para el primer mundo durante muuuuucho tiempo.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Este inventor turco presenta en la universidad de Delt frente a toda una plana de profesores incrédulos otro motor de imanes. Luego lo desmontan frente a todos para ver qué no hay truco. Es pura ciencia y física aplicada.


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Dic 2022)

Para empezar, si produce un 120% de la energía que utiliza, no es rentable. Porque la energía que utiliza llega por un cable de alta tensión, la que produce lo hace en forma de calor, con el que hay que hacer hervir agua que mueve una dinamo que genera electricidad... Y por el camino se va a perder la mayor parte. Y luego hay que conseguir el deuterio y el tritio, que sí, son isótopos del hidrógeno, pero hay que aislarlos y toda la pesca. Y eso consume energía.

Un retorno del 120% no vale ni pa tomar por culo.


----------



## Faldo (13 Dic 2022)

Tengo la impresión de que van a marcar una trola de proporciones bíblicas, ya que China estaba también apuntito de lograr lo mismo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (13 Dic 2022)

A ver que lo voy a poner por aqui, mientras no deroguen las leyes de la termodinámica, la fusión fria solo es un cuento más para entretener a los borregos mientras descendemos inexorablemente al infierno de la ultima crisis energetica que con suerte nos devolverá a los cuarenta y con mala suerte a Olduvai....


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> En este foro respetamos las leyes de la termodinámica!!!



Esto lo respeta, el problema es que consideras un sistema cerrado. Refuta el mecanismo y el del turco también. Decir esto es como cuando Galilieo decía que la tierra era redonda, los terraplanistas son los que no miran las pruebas y los hechos. Quien tenga ojos para ver qué vea.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Over_the_Rainbow dijo:


> En cuanto he visto que es de El Confidencial, de la sección Novaceno he descartado toda credibilidad.
> Anulé la suscripción por la porquería de artículos científicos. Jesús Díaz no es el peor, el más infecto es el Omar Kardoudi.



Es portada en casi todos los medios nacionales e internacionales, pero “ej que mi primo trabajó en El Confidencial y dice que ej una mierda, por tanto la fusión nuclear no existe ni existirá”.

El Tontómetro está en máximos a esta hora ya…


----------



## tracrium (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Porque usted lo dice. Gracias, tenga un buen día.



Hablan de Qplasma, no de Qtotal.


----------



## geflow (13 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Ilimitada y limpia... Vale. Lo de barata está por ver. De momento sale más cara la salsa que la perdiz. Y el nivel de desarrollo tecnológico y las instalaciones que eso exige va a hacer que sea solo para el primer mundo durante muuuuucho tiempo.



Se supone que los costes de la energía nuclear ya son mas baratos que las renovables, si encima quitas de la ecuación la gestión de residuos debería serlo aun mas. Otra cosa es el tiempo que se tarde en que esta tecnología sea accesible a todo el mundo. Nosotros no lo veremos y nuestros hijos no se.


----------



## Calahan (13 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> si, me acuerdo haberlo visto en un programa que se hacia en los 90, se llamaba "beyond 2000". Estamos en 2023 y ni esta ni se le espera



Gran programa. 
Gran decepción el 2000.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Pero de que blog hablas, subnormal?
> 
> Fue un libro (Fire from Ice), en 1991, escrito por Eugene J. Mallove después de los experimentos y demostraciones de Fleishmann y Stanley Pons (1983) en la universidad de Utah y delante de un montón de periodistas, en los cuales usando una puta batería de coche (no necesitaron tropecientos millones de dólares) pasaron una corriente eléctrica a través de un cátodo de paladio hasta una jarra de agua (una jarra enterita, no un perdigón de hidrógeno) y aumentaron la temperatura de 30ºC a 50ªC, así estuvo durante días. Consiguieron liberar calor comprimiendo átomos o sea, fusión en frío.
> 
> Eres un cretino analfabeto, impresionable y sin argumentos.




En general a la gente no le gusta leer mucho, más fácil de entender en video:


----------



## R. P. Feynman (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Sigo sin saber a qué te refieres. Un pulso de energía corto donde? Como? Me falta el contexto (probablemente lo hayas comentado en un mensaje anterior y se me ha pasado).
> 
> Para transferir la energía al agua:
> 
> ...



Me parece que me estás explicando el Tokamak, que conceptualmente me parece más "trabajable".
En el NIF tienes una estructura muy complicada, empezando por el hohlraum y siguiendo por las entradas de los láseres. Las paredes externas si que serán iguales, que un Tokamak, pero la potencia que se absorbe en la superficie, es mucho mayor en los pulsos del confinamiento inercial que en confinamiento magnético.
Otra cosa es que la energía promediada en el tiempo, sea similar.


----------



## estroboscopico (13 Dic 2022)

Me imagino que será lo de siempre, que sí, que un gran avance y tal, pero que todavía hay que seguir investigando y que nos esperemos de dos a tres décadas o así.

Los primeros experimentos con reactores de fusión son de la URSS en los años 50s, en 1968 se consiguieron 10 millones de grados en un reactor de la URSS.

En fin, que esta tecnología es más vieja que el hilo negro, lo que pasa es que el que controla el gas y el petróleo, son los que controlan el mundo y lógicamente ni a los rusos de la URSS (que han vivido de exportar gas a Europa) y ni a los estadounidenses les ha interesado sacar esta tecnología.

Los tiempos cambian y China no domina el mundo y prefiere autoabastecerse con energía de fusión, que depender de otros países, de ahí que esta tecnología vaya a salir sí o sí, ya que además, eso le podría quitar el liderazgo a los anglos, al no tener ya con qué obligar al resto de países a hacer lo que a ellos les interesa, usando el temita de que los países productores de petróleo, solo lo pueden vender en dólares.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hombre… me acuerdo de éste, el DNI suyo apareció en un casino de Venus.
> 
> Como para no acordarse. Tremendo el caso.
> 
> Pobre.



La ignorancia muchas veces está donde uno menos lo imagina. Yo también tuve tus prejuicios y te entiendo. Pero simplemente mira esos videos y piensa por ti mismo. Todo el que está dormido un día puede despertar.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> En general a la gente no le gusta leer mucho, más fácil de entender en video:



Es un timo de trileros.

En vídeo, en libro o en papel higiénico.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> La ignorancia muchas veces está donde uno menos lo imagina. Yo también tuve tus prejuicios y te entiendo. Pero simplemente mira esos videos y piensa por ti mismo. Todo el que está dormido un día puede despertar.



Que sí que sí, que hay formas de energía rabolucionarias pero el mundo entero es tonto…sobre todo los chinos, que no tienen fósiles de donde tirar y se podrían ahorrar un capitalito.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que sí que sí, que hay formas de energía rabolucionarias pero el mundo entero es tonto…sobre todo los chinos, que no tienen fósiles de donde tirar…



Vamos a un caso práctico, refuta el funcionamiento del motor de imanes de Muammer Yildiz, a ver si puedes. Los profesores de física y tecnología de la universidad de Delft no pudieron hacerlo. Pero tu prejuicio te incapacita siquiera para ver el video y entender cómo funciona. Se que no lo harás. Pero con que un 1% de los que leen esto lo haga habrá merecido la pena. La verdad siempre se abre camino, tarde más o tarde menos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Vamos a un caso práctico, refuta el funcionamiento del motor de imanes de Muammer Yildiz, a ver si puedes. Los profesores de física y tecnología de la universidad de Delft no pudieron hacerlo. Pero tu prejuicio te incapacita siquiera para ver el video y entender cómo funciona. Se que no lo harás. Pero con que un 1% de los que leen esto lo haga habrá merecido la pena. La verdad siempre se abre camino, tarde más o tarde menos.




Y eso para qué vale?

Movería vehículos, maquinaria?

Ahorra energía? La produce?

Por qué no se emplea? Lo impiden los habitantes de Urano?


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Vamos a un caso práctico, refuta el funcionamiento del motor de imanes de Muammer Yildiz, a ver si puedes. Los profesores de física y tecnología de la universidad de Delft no pudieron hacerlo.



Los profesores y alumnos de un aula de una universidad random contemplaron un numero barato de magia y no le vieron el truco. Oh milagro! Nunca se ha visto antes! Seguramente tambien crees en Rosi y su eCat maravilloso, tambien demostrado en un aula random de una universidad random.
El hecho de que a menudo estos invividuos tengan un historial delictivo detras por estafa a ti no te dice nada.
Confundes numeros circenses con ciencia. Eso ya te retrata.

No estarias mejor en el subforo conspiraciones, donde la gente te dara bola?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Para empezar, si produce un 120% de la energía que utiliza, no es rentable. Porque la energía que utiliza llega por un cable de alta tensión, la que produce lo hace en forma de calor, con el que hay que hacer hervir agua que mueve una dinamo que genera electricidad... Y por el camino se va a perder la mayor parte. Y luego hay que conseguir el deuterio y el tritio, que sí, son isótopos del hidrógeno, pero hay que aislarlos y toda la pesca. Y eso consume energía.
> 
> Un retorno del 120% no vale ni pa tomar por culo.



Vamos a ver... Si tu le metes 100 y te devuelve 120 puedes relanzar otra vez el proceso con 100 y 20 te los gastas. Si vas repitiendo el proceso te va dando 20+20+20... con la única inversión inicial de 100.

El problema es conseguir que la fusión del hidrógeno se produzca, hay que meterle mucha energía. Hasta ahora había que meterle más de la que te devolvía.

Ahora, se supone, han conseguido que te devuelva más de la que le metes. Ni que fuera un 100,001% ya valdría la pena.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Vamos a un caso práctico, refuta el funcionamiento del motor de imanes de Muammer Yildiz, a ver si puedes. Los profesores de física y tecnología de la universidad de Delft no pudieron hacerlo. Pero tu prejuicio te incapacita siquiera para ver el video y entender cómo funciona. Se que no lo harás. Pero con que un 1% de los que leen esto lo haga habrá merecido la pena. La verdad siempre se abre camino, tarde más o tarde menos.




No es tan difícil de entender. Un iman se repele si se enfrentan dos polo iguales, ¿no? Si se coloca en un disco los imanes con un cierto ángulo se genera una repulsión que genera un vector en diagonal de fuerza que hace girar el eje. Esto es básicamente como funciona un mecanismo de motor de perendev. Se necesita la fuerza inicial para arrancarlo pero luego no se detiene. Bueno, si. Por la vida útil del imán. ¿Pero y si fuera un electroiman que se retroalimentase con la energia producida por la propia rotacion? Todo esto está muy trillado y hay cientos de ejemplos realizados pero el prejuicio y la ceguera, la confianza ciega en la santa religión de la ciencia oficialista obstaculiza los avances.


----------



## puskonian (13 Dic 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Pero neta neta? ¿O neta plasma?
> 
> Puede estar hablando de "neta" ignorando lo que cuesta activar todo el cacharro, ¿Estás seguro de que eso también lo han tenido en cuenta?



Para nada.. ya me gustaría, seguramente no tengan realmente nada BOOOM!. De hecho, creo que si tuvieran realmente algo de esa importancia no saldría a la luz ni de puta coña!. Quizá si un buen avance, lo suficiente para mantener o aumentar financiación o un intento de posicionamiento estrategico.


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Esto lo respeta, el problema es que consideras un sistema cerrado. Refuta el mecanismo y el del turco también. Decir esto es como cuando Galilieo decía que la tierra era redonda, los terraplanistas son los que no miran las pruebas y los hechos. Quien tenga ojos para ver qué vea.



desde aquí no se puede refutar nada, porque no cumple ninguna ley física

tendrías que irte con un polímetro y un par de cacharritos más para analizar el chisme ese desmontado, analizarlo con los ojos suele acabar en rechinar de dientes cuando pagas o inviertes en eso

yo lo que no entiendo es que todos esos inventores no quieren aceptar miles de millones por su patente, porque no quieren que caiga en malas manos, pero luego tampoco filtran al público el diseño del chisme para que todos podamos fabricar uno y tenerlo en nuestras casas


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Los profesores y alumnos de un aula de una universidad random contemplaron un numero barato de magia y no le vieron el truco. Oh milagro! Nunca se ha visto antes! Seguramente tambien crees en Rosi y su eCat maravilloso, tambien demostrado en un aula random de una universidad random.
> El hecho de que a menudo estos invividuos tengan un historial delictivo detras por estafa a ti no te dice nada.
> Confundes numeros circenses con ciencia. Eso ya te retrata.
> 
> No estarias mejor en el subforo conspiraciones, donde la gente te dara bola?


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> desde aquí no se puede refutar nada, porque no cumple ninguna ley física
> 
> tendrías que irte con un polímetro y un par de cacharritos más para analizar el chisme ese desmontado, analizarlo con los ojos suele acabar en rechinar de dientes cuando pagas o inviertes en eso
> 
> yo lo que no entiendo es que todos esos inventores no quieren aceptar miles de millones por su patente, porque no quieren que caiga en malas manos, pero luego tampoco filtran al público el diseño del chisme para que todos podamos fabricar uno y tenerlo en nuestras casas




Existen fuerzas muy poderosas en la Vía Láctea que nos privan de tales avances, la Bruja Lola y el Padre Apeles andan también por medio…ojo!


----------



## mol (13 Dic 2022)

Y las naves espaciales pa cuando?


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Y eso para qué vale?
> 
> Movería vehículos, maquinaria?
> 
> ...



Efectivamente lo impiden los habitantes de Urano. Y siento decirte que tu prejuicio te convierte en un habitante de Urano. Desde luego "el poder" ha tenido mucho éxito intoxicar con el terrraplanismo y las maguferias con lo que es pura ciencia, pero repito, la verdad se abrirá paso tarde o temprano.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> .....pero luego tampoco filtran al público el diseño del chisme para que todos podamos fabricar uno y tenerlo en nuestras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jotagb (13 Dic 2022)

Booommmm. Entra más gente al hilo si pones boom al principio?


----------



## Gothaus (13 Dic 2022)

Como que no me lo creo mucho. Y, aunque fuera cierto, eso no tendrá viabilidad hasta dentro de unas décadas. Si tienen que construir esos megamonstruos para producirla, pues eso.


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> Me parece que me estás explicando el Tokamak, que conceptualmente me parece más "trabajable".
> En el NIF tienes una estructura muy complicada, empezando por el hohlraum y siguiendo por las entradas de los láseres. Las paredes externas si que serán iguales, que un Tokamak, pero la potencia que se absorbe en la superficie, es mucho mayor en los pulsos del confinamiento inercial que en confinamiento magnético.
> Otra cosa es que la energía promediada en el tiempo, sea similar.



A mi el hohlraum si me parece ciencia-ficción. Es un tubito que mide la mitad de una tapa de un bolígrafo y aún así está formado por varias capas y varios materiales distintos. 

Si, me refiero a reactores de confinamiento magnético, no inercial por láser como el del Livermore. He dicho hace un rato que efectivamente el confinamiento inercial por láser no termino de verlo, habrá que esperar para ver qué más se cuentan. El confinamiento magnético tipo ITER si me parece mucho más factible. Hay dudas con los dos pero con el inercial hay infinitas dudas, entre otras cosas porque la energía obtenida con confinamiento magnético es fácilmente aprovechable (relativamente) pero con el confinamiento inercial estás bombardeando una cápsula con deuterio y tritio hasta que implotan y en el magnético estás calentando un gas hasta que se transforma en plasma, calentando con microondas para ayudar y además luego acelerando esos núcleos para que choquen de una forma parecida a como lo hacen en un acelerador. Quizás el procedimiento con un láser de confinamiento inercial es mucho más sencillo y menos engorroso que el otro, pero ahora es más barato? Más eficaz? No creo.


----------



## Otto_69 (13 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> quesi quesi, el papel lo aguanta todo. Profundiza un poco mas e iras descubriendo que se necesitan materiales que todavia no se han inventado.
> Es como vender un viaje a marte tripulado, la gente traga con ilusión, sin embargo existen cientos de problemas sin resolver que lo hacen inviable.



Un viaje tripulado tiene las limitaciones de la degradacion fisica de un humano en gravedad cero durante meses o años, lo del confinamiento magnetico se usa desde hace decadas.
Otra cosa sera que sea cierto que han logrado generar mas energia de la que gastaron y la fusion se haya mantenido.


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Un viaje tripulado tiene las limitaciones de la degradacion fisica de un humano en gravedad cero durante meses o años, lo del confinamiento magnetico se usa desde hace decadas.
> Otra cosa sera que sea cierto que han logrado generar mas energia de la que gastaron y la fusion se haya mantenido.



Qué discutamos el balance final de energía y que se ponga en duda me parece un debate sano, pero qué a estas alturas tengamos que estar explicando que el confinamiento magnético tiene décadas como bien dices, que no es cosa de brujería ni de pseudociencia homeopática y que funciona, me parece terrible. Ya lo hemos explicado varios en este hilo, yo ya no me esforzaría más.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Booommmm. Entra más gente al hilo si pones boom al principio?




Comprobado en mis carnes. 1000 % efectivo.


Algo más que objetar?


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> ...



vale

entonces se supone que hay libertad para fabricarlos y vienen todos los detalles para hacerlo, no?

es más, parece medianamente fácil

en ese caso, cualquier tallercito de mecanizado en españa podría hacerlo, hacerse millonario y provocar una desconexión masiva a endesa e iberdrola de particulares y empresas

y no ocurre eso, por qué?

con que uno o dos lo tuviesen, todo cristo se apuntaría, empezando por industrias hiperchupadoras de energía, como siderúrgicas, plantas de fabricación de abono, refinerías.... lista infinita, hasta llegar a los particulares y sus viviendas

y no, nada de nada

es que no se puede hacer ni un motorcito de esos que sirva para cubrir NADA NI A NADIE?


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Vamos a ver... Si tu le metes 100 y te devuelve 120 puedes relanzar otra vez el proceso con 100 y 20 te los gastas. Si vas repitiendo el proceso te va dando 20+20+20... con la única inversión inicial de 100.
> 
> El problema es conseguir que la fusión del hidrógeno se produzca, hay que meterle mucha energía. Hasta ahora había que meterle más de la que te devolvía.
> 
> Ahora, se supone, han conseguido que te devuelva más de la que le metes. Ni que fuera un 100,001% ya valdría la pena.



si gastas 100 en Kw y te devuelve 120 en calor, tienes que calentar agua, hacerla hervir para que mueva una dinamo. Aparte tienes que gastar energía para conseguir deuterio y tritio.

un 20% no vale ni pa tomar por culo.


----------



## Informatico77 (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> En resumen, que para producir unos cuantos kwh se han pulido miles y miles de millones de dolares. Pues menudo invento de mierda este de la fusion. La energia del sol tambien es gratis e ilimitada y no veo que se celebre tanto.



Cuñado del día. Hacía tiempo que no leía a nadie tan ignorante.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Dic 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Gran programa.
> Gran decepción el 2000.



si era fenomenal, me han pasado 20 años volando


----------



## XXavier (13 Dic 2022)

Estos anuncios están motivados por la política. El 'Lawrence Livermore' es una entidad gubernamental, y a los que viven de ella les conviene hacerse publicidad y así conseguir más dinero.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> vale
> 
> entonces se supone que hay libertad para fabricarlos y vienen todos los detalles para hacerlo, no?
> 
> ...



Pues nada, intentatalo tu. Quizás tenas exito donde otros no lo tuvieron. Si tiras del hilo te darás cuenta que todo está controlado, hasta tu mente. Pero simplemente saber que estmos siendo engañadaos con el tema de la energía es algo revolucionario. Si ves el primer video que he puesto, el de Troy Reed, comentan que hay una empresa española que va a comercializar en España con esto. En EEUU en algunos casos no podian patentar inventos por que en teoría incumplen las teorias fisicas, aunque funcionen empíricamente. Luego busca financiación a los lobbies, bancos, fondos de inversión que viven del petróleo, o ahora de las falsas energías verdes, que son la otra cara de la misma moneda.


----------



## copy paste (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Sin pincharlo ya huele a blog de República bananera rabioso y envidioso del poder gringo...



*el texto del enlace es el capítulo 56 del libro

"CIENCIA, y además lo entiendo!!!"*

download pdf 436 páginas:

*


https://www.icmm.csic.es/img/CIENCIA%20ESP%20ed2.pdf


*


----------



## derepen (13 Dic 2022)

puskonian dijo:


> Para nada.. ya me gustaría, seguramente no tengan realmente nada BOOOM!. De hecho, creo que si tuvieran realmente algo de esa importancia no saldría a la luz ni de puta coña!. Quizá si un buen avance, lo suficiente para mantener o aumentar financiación o un intento de posicionamiento estrategico.



Es la pinta que tiene, que es Q plasma y no Qtotal lo que nos están anunciando.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> vale
> 
> entonces se supone que hay libertad para fabricarlos y vienen todos los detalles para hacerlo, no?
> 
> ...



Que no, que Pazuzu lo boicotea.


----------



## ffss (13 Dic 2022)

Begemot dijo:


> De los creadores del hombre viajo a la luna en 1969 pero ya no tenemos la tecnología para hacerlo llega ahora experimento de fusión nuclear con un rendimiento del 120 %. Próximamente la película dirigida por un discípulo de Kubrick. Interesante la nota que siempre acompaña estos avances que van a cambiar la humanidad: estará listo comercialmente dentro de unos 10 años. Dentro de 10 años se reconoce la complejidad técnica del tema y se piden otros 10 años de margen y así sucesivamente. Como la cura del cáncer o repetir el viaje a la luna o llegar a Marte.


----------



## Gothaus (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Vamos a un caso práctico, refuta el funcionamiento del motor de imanes de Muammer Yildiz, a ver si puedes. Los profesores de física y tecnología de la universidad de Delft no pudieron hacerlo. Pero tu prejuicio te incapacita siquiera para ver el video y entender cómo funciona. Se que no lo harás. Pero con que un 1% de los que leen esto lo haga habrá merecido la pena. La verdad siempre se abre camino, tarde más o tarde menos.



Que se publiquen los planos y se explique científicamente. Si eso fuera cierto, ese hombre tendría que estar recibiendo millones y millones por parte de las empresas de automoción, por la patente.


----------



## Kenthomi (13 Dic 2022)

Es muy importante el avance ya que por una inversión x de energía te retorna x+2 con lo cual es un punto de partida un comienzo para poder avanzar

Hasta entonces los resultados eran ×-2 inviables


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Lástima que sea imposible, les vendria bien ahora que Arabia se va con China a cambio de sus yuanes respaldados por oro y materias primas, la unica fusión que veo factible es la del dólar ....



Como se nota cuando sois gilipollas. No falla, todos graznando gilipolleces que no entendéis como si fuera la biblia


----------



## FernandoIII (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> En resumen, que para producir unos cuantos kwh se han pulido miles y miles de millones de dolares. Pues menudo invento de mierda este de la fusion. La energia del sol tambien es gratis e ilimitada y no veo que se celebre tanto.
> 
> Estas instalaciones nunca van a proporcionar "energia barata e inagotable". Para producir unos pocos watios necesitan de laseres sofisticadisimos, electroimanes superconductores refrigerados a cero absoluto, fluidos de trabajo con metales pesados y su puta madre en vinagre. Es como una central nuclear al cuadrado. No sé si inagotable, pero barato seguro que no va a salir.



Con este tipo de escoria, seguiríamos viviendo en cuevas en pelotas cuál moronegros para siempre. Ahora invertir dinero en tecnología es "tirar el dinero". No me digas nada más ¿Apoyas a LA HORDA?




__





¿Son todas las conspiraciones anticientíficas y filisteas creaciones de LA HORDA?


Siempre que hay una innovación o un sector en auge, sale una HORDA de filisteos esquizofrénicos cagando gilipolleces sobre que eso es imposible porque ñiñiñiñi y que la única solución a todo es quemar a todo putísimo saco hidrocarburos y comerle los cojones al KHAN DE MONGOLIA. ¿Se ha...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Con este tipo de escoria, seguiríamos viviendo en cuevas en pelotas cuál moronegros para siempre. Ahora invertir dinero en tecnología es "tirar el dinero". No me digas nada más ¿Apoyas a LA HORDA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja pedazo de Hilo, sí señor.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Estos anuncios están motivados por la política. El 'Lawrence Livermore' es una entidad gubernamental, y a los que viven de ella les conviene hacerse publicidad y así conseguir más dinero.



Si fuera privada ya imagino lo que dirían, en cambio, lol.


----------



## jolu (13 Dic 2022)

Han conseguido crear mas energía que la que gasta el proceso.

Ya me confirmaría yo que el Ninisterio de Igual Da consiguiese mas pasta de la que gasta la concubina.


----------



## ecoñomixta (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Se inyecta 2,2Mj para iniciar el proceso y se extrsen 2,4Mj. Si lo que se "quema" fuese cuerno de unicornio, seria una aberracion.
> Pero sindo un material del tamsño de un guisante es una gran eficiencia economica.
> Que consigan que sea estsble es el siguiente paso.
> 
> En unis 30 años la huminadad tendra acceso a una erergia limpia e infinita. Otra cosa es que sea gratuita...



Y viviremos en la calle de la piruleta, en el país de la gominola


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

A quien le interese el tema de la energía, os pongo un video largo muy explicativo con inventores enseñando sus creaciones, científicos y profesores (del MIT, etc). Este documental es demoledor, muy bueno para inicirse en el tema. Abstenerse NPCs.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (13 Dic 2022)

Jajajajaja. 
La basura de la Secta, dicen que con 
1 mega julio
Han conseguido 2,5 mega julios
Esta gente se inventa las cosas como les sale del rabo


----------



## Perro Viejo (13 Dic 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Han conseguido crear mas energía que la que gasta el proceso.
> 
> Ya me confirmaría yo que el Ninisterio de Igual Da consiguiese mas pasta de la que gasta la concubina.



Antes verás reactores de fusión tamaño llavero.


----------



## Guillotin (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Digamos que lleva su tiempo, no es el motor de un vespino..



¡Ojo! Que aquí esta semana hemos patentado el huevo frito.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Pues mire usted, como decía aquel…si en 40 años funciona como se necesita, canto en los dientes.

Si en 1980 nos dicen que va a haber una cosa que se llama Internet a través de la cual hacemos todo lo que hacemos ahora…no es que la Humanidad firme, es que empeña un huevo.


----------



## Hasta los webs (13 Dic 2022)

Siento ser el aguafiestas,pero esa tasa de rendimiento energético es una reputisima mierda..


----------



## jpjp (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> En serio? Tenemos que bajar el liston hasta aqui?
> 
> Si te empeñas...
> 
> ...



Veo que escuece que te puedas ir al paro progre renobobo sólo tengo ganas de que salga para verte oler esas colas del paro y llorar en la puerta a que te den trabajo.


----------



## ravalero1 (13 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> En este foro respetamos las leyes de la termodinámica!!!



Habla por ti. 

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> si gastas 100 en Kw y te devuelve 120 en calor, tienes que calentar agua, hacerla hervir para que mueva una dinamo. Aparte tienes que gastar energía para conseguir deuterio y tritio.
> 
> un 20% no vale ni pa tomar por culo.



Hombre claro, si el 120% es bruto y el neto es 99% entonces mierda, muy agudo Sherlock.


----------



## tracrium (13 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Hombre claro, si el 120% es bruto y el neto es 99% entonces mierda, muy agudo Sherlock.



El equivalente sería el siguiente:

Gastas 500 en meterle 100 al plasma para obtener 100.

Todavía falta mucho. Y para conseguir algo viable industrialmente todavía más.


----------



## matias331 (13 Dic 2022)

Hasta donde tengo leido, los chinos van mas avanzados en el asunto y lo maximo que han logrado es hacer funcionar la maquinola unos cuantos segundos, asi que ademas de producir poco el artefacto Usano, supongo que tambien es un proceso de segundos, ......para que sea funcional y trabajar permanente se espera lograrlo en 50 years...........ya Biden no llega, solo que ha querido como todo politico farsante "poner la primera piedra".........


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Dic 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> El optimista no te llaman en tu barrio, eso seguro.......



en mi pueblo no tenemos barrios, yo soy la alegría de la huerta


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Dic 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Han conseguido crear mas energía que la que gasta el proceso.
> 
> Ya me confirmaría yo que el Ninisterio de Igual Da consiguiese mas pasta de la que gasta la concubina.



el tinglado no está en conseguir más energía de la que gasta el proceso, sino en volcar a la red eléctrica más energía de la que consumen y cubrir con la venta del excedente el coste de producir los isótopos de hidrógeno y todos los gastos del proceso. Eso aún está muy lejos.

La energía que consumen es en forma de suministro eléctrico, la que producen es en forma de calor.


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> en mi pueblo no tenemos barrios, yo soy la alegría de la huerta





Eso pa ti!


----------



## Fudivarri (13 Dic 2022)

FALSO, como las bombas atómicas y termonucleares. Un hoax más para canelos lame cipotes circuncidados.


----------



## Spock (13 Dic 2022)

FUSIÓN NUCLEAR' EN DIRECTO: EE. UU. anuncia un HITO para crear ENERGÍA LIMPIA e ILIMITADA.

El Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos anuncia que científicos del país han logrado, por primera vez, producir una reacción de fusión capaz de generar una ganancia neta de energía, lo que podrá conducir a la producción energética ilimitada, barata y limpia. 

Según publican medios estadounidenses, el hallazgo supone un hito importante en una investigación que se ha desarrollado durante décadas y con inversiones multimillonarias para desarrollar una tecnología que proporcione energía sin límites y económica.

El objetivo de la investigación de la fusión es replicar una reacción nuclear similar a la que el Sol utiliza para crear energía.


EN VIVO: El Gobierno de EE.UU. explica sobre un nuevo hallazgo para la creación de energía.
Siga en español las declaraciones de la secretaria de Energía, Jennifer Granholm, junto a un grupo de centíficos
que produjeron con éxito una reacción de fusión nuclear que resultó en energía.
Los funcionarios dicen que es un gran avance en la producción de un suministro interminable de energía limpia y barata sin desechos radiactivos ni emisiones de combustibles fósiles.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Spock dijo:


> FUSIÓN NUCLEAR' EN DIRECTO: EE. UU. anuncia un HITO para crear ENERGÍA LIMPIA e ILIMITADA.
> 
> El Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos anuncia que científicos del país han logrado, por primera vez, producir una reacción de fusión capaz de generar una ganancia neta de energía, lo que podrá conducir a la producción energética ilimitada, barata y limpia.
> 
> ...



Ohhh yeahhh.


----------



## DEREC (13 Dic 2022)

Lo acaba de decir la CHAROTIFICA en directo:


> Probably five-six decades



     

*HUMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

@Fígaro *


----------



## Gothaus (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> A quien le interese el tema de la energía, os pongo un video largo muy explicativo con inventores enseñando sus creaciones, científicos y profesores (del MIT, etc). Este documental es demoledor, muy bueno para inicirse en el tema. Abstenerse NPCs.



Me los vi todos en su momento.



La cuestión es que tú no puedes sacar del sistema más de lo que metes. Se ha intentado innumerables veces y todas han resultado en fracaso. ¿Que hay grandes empresas y gobiernos que tengan algún as bajo la manga o que hayan robado patentes o ideas para forrarse llegado el momento, pero para aprovechar al máximo la industria petrolera y crear escasez artificial? Eso es muy posible, especialmente conociendo la naturaleza egoísta, conquistadora y conspiradora del género humano. Pero los cárteles suelen romperse precisamente por esa naturaleza egoísta, porque alguno quiere obtener ventaja. Como pasó con el cártel Phoebus, los fabricantes de bombillas. O como con los acuerdos de los países de la OPEP.

La clave de la energía es cómo domarla o transformarla y hacerla lo más eficiente posible. La energía está omnipresente en el universo, tanto en forma sólida como fotónica, la cuestión es cómo canalizarla y eso no es nada fácil.

Conspiranoias aparte, uno siempre tiene que ir con mente escéptica cuando le presentan algo demasiado bueno como para que sea verdad. Que si el motor de imanes, que si el motor de agua, que si el motor de éter... Todos han resultado fraudes.

Hay que buscar explicaciones sencillas. Hay unas pocas naciones que controlan el mercado del petróleo y el de la energía nuclear. Si un motor como el "magnético" apareciera y fuera tan eficiente, habría naciones que estarían perdiendo el culo por comprar esa patente o desarrollarlo si las otras naciones no quisieran. El tal Muammer Yildiz lleva lustros con el motorcito de marras y no lo han matado. ¿Por qué nadie lo ha comprado echando leches, si tan eficiente es? China, la India, Irán o Corea del norte vienen a la mente. Por muchos gobiernos y grandes empresas que existan, intentando sabotear su desarrollo, siempre hay alguno con pasta e influencia interesado que se quiere forrar. Pues lo mismo con el de agua, con el de éter o con el de fluzo.

Por otra parte, el argumento de que todos los inventores acaban muertos, saboteados o comprados. Supuestamente hay muchos casos de esto y los defensores de la energía libre lo saben. ¿Por qué no publicar, entonces, sus diseños libremente, para que puedan ser replicados por otros, una vez sometida a aprobación la patente, aunque no se aprobara, pero ya con un pie dentro y, si se demostrara la autenticidad, tener la prioridad? Sería un regalo a la humanidad y, ciertamente, la recompensa vendría después. Pues porque, sencillamente, o no existen o son estafas o no son lo suficientemente eficientes.

Ni más ni menos, no hay que buscarle peras al olmo ni tres pies al gato. Es la navaja de Ockham, la explicación más sencilla. Yo no dudo de que gobiernos y empresas actuarán con maldad para conseguir el máximo beneficio, ya lo han hecho en el pasado, pero cuando la tecnología llega a un cierto estadio de desarrollo, ya es imposible contenerla. Y con todos los "inventores" y "científicos" que han salido y salen afirmando que han dado con el Santo Grial, ¿cómo es que ninguno de sus inventos ha dado el salto? Porque yo me imagino que no saldrán todos en los EE.UU. y que la influencia de este país no alcanza a todo el globo terráqueo. Si yo fuera un gobernante chino, con las necesidades de energía tan enormes que tengo para abastecer a mil millones de personas y con la polución que se produce en Pekín, que hay que ir con máscara antigás, estaría como loco por obtener un motor que generara una energía tan barata y eficiente, por mucho que el gobierno de los EE.UU. amenazara. Vamos, ya habría enviado a un agente secreto a obtener los planos o a robar el prototipo.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



No se entiende en qué consiste la novedad, ya se sacaba energía en mayor cantidad que la gastada


----------



## Panko21 (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Imagino que no te van a detallar todos los aspectos técnicos del timo así en cualquier página, más que nada para no aburrir al personal.
> 
> Indaga un poquito, hijo.
> 
> ...



Tb tiene su punto divertido, me encanta la teoría del moodflood q ponen imágenes de edificios debajo de edificios... Tiene un punto de ciencia ficción y distopía que da para una buena novela


----------



## DEREC (13 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No se entiende en qué consiste la novedad, ya se sacaba energía en mayor cantidad que la gastada



La novedad es que se habian quedado sin la forma de robar el dinero de los contribuyentes:







Ahora, nadie pondra pegas en "gastar" miles y miles de millones en tecnologia que casi nadie entiende.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> La novedad es que se habian quedado sin la forma de robar el dinero de los contribuyentes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede ser si, no sería sorprendente


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir la CHAROTIFICA en directo:
> 
> 
> *HUMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...









*“Tomará alguna década de inversiones, pero no creo que sean seis ni cinco"







“Tomará alguna década de inversiones, pero no creo que sean seis ni cinco"






“Tomará alguna década de inversiones, pero no creo que sean seis ni cinco"







“Tomará alguna década de inversiones, pero no creo que sean seis ni cinco"







“Tomará alguna década de inversiones, pero no creo que sean seis ni cinco"










“Tomará alguna década de inversiones, pero no creo que sean seis ni cinco"









“Tomará alguna década de inversiones, pero no creo que sean seis ni cinco"*






A chuparla, IDIOTA.


----------



## Begemot (13 Dic 2022)

ffss dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1290756



Mi ejemplo es ibérico. Me lo comentó un compañero que trabajó en temas de fusión creo recordar que a través de Enresa y otras ingenierías. Mal pagado me comentó que se cansó de trabajar para un tema que se desarrollaría dentro de 50 años y se pasó a la consultoría. Era el año 1999. Iba bien encaminado, 34 años más tardes estamos con estas cortinas de humo.
Y recuerdo otro doctor en físicas que estuvo en el CERN y acabó desarrollando programas de nómina.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Me los vi todos en su momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me alegro que haya visto el video, pero creo que no lo ha comprendido

1° La separación de poderes entre países es un asunto complejo pero es más bien ilusionismo, hay poderes supranacionales que operan. ¿Tienes la certeza de que no se ha intentado ya y que lo hayan silenciado?

2° En cuanto a que no puedes sacar de un sistema más de lo que metes es cierto. Pero, ¿como de cerrado es el sistema? ¿Acaso vivimos en un sistema cerrado? Resulta muy complicado aislarse de los rayos gamma, por poner un ejemplo. ¿Acaso se sabe de donde provienen todos los tipos de energía? ¿Que es la materia oscura? ¿No tenía razón Tesla al afirmar que en cualquier punto del espacio hay energía prácticamente ilimitada, sólo que hay que saber como extraerla? ¿Qué ocurre con el Demonio de Maxwell?

3°No nos vayamos a generalidades:
El motor magnético ¿Acaso no funciona?
¿Como se explica esta aparente violación de las leyes de la termodinámicas en este caso concreto? El que no se use no tiene nada que ver con que funcione o no.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> La cuestión es que tú no puedes sacar del sistema más de lo que metes.
> [...]



Amigo, menuda paliza de post te has pegao para que lo lea un tio que no le va a prestar ni 1 min de atencion...Tu eres masoca!


----------



## Tiresias (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir la CHAROTIFICA en directo:
> 
> "Probably five-six decades"
> 
> HUMO



Pero si llevan con el tema desde mediados del siglo pasado, ya van casi 70 años... total otros 50 o 60, qué mas da.

"La indagación relativa a fusión controlada con fines civiles se inició en la década de 1950, y continúa hasta el presente"









Fusión nuclear - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## LuismarpIe (13 Dic 2022)

Llevamos a 20 años de conseguir la fusión desde que tengo memoria.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> La novedad es que se habian quedado sin la forma de robar el dinero de los contribuyentes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aliens, faltan.


----------



## daesrd (13 Dic 2022)

Spock dijo:


> FUSIÓN NUCLEAR' EN DIRECTO: EE. UU. anuncia un HITO para crear ENERGÍA LIMPIA e ILIMITADA.
> 
> El Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos anuncia que científicos del país han logrado, por primera vez, producir una reacción de fusión capaz de generar una ganancia neta de energía, lo que podrá conducir a la producción energética ilimitada, barata y limpia.
> 
> ...



Esto me recuerdo a cuando llegaron a la luna..¿o no?


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Me alegro que haya visto el video, pero creo que no lo ha comprendido
> 
> 1° La separación de poderes entre países es un asunto complejo pero es más bien ilusionismo, hay poderes supranacionales que operan. ¿Tienes la certeza de que no se ha intentado ya y que lo hayan silenciado?
> 
> ...



Magufo attentionwhore en bucle, pasen de él.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Amigo, menuda paliza de post te has pegao para que lo lea un tio que no le va a prestar ni 1 min de atencion...Tu eres masoca!



"Ladran Sancho, señal que cabalgamos"


----------



## daesrd (13 Dic 2022)

Spock dijo:


> FUSIÓN NUCLEAR' EN DIRECTO: EE. UU. anuncia un HITO para crear ENERGÍA LIMPIA e ILIMITADA.
> 
> El Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos anuncia que científicos del país han logrado, por primera vez, producir una reacción de fusión capaz de generar una ganancia neta de energía, lo que podrá conducir a la producción energética ilimitada, barata y limpia.
> 
> ...



La charo-portavoz diciendo charadas...
La zanahoria la llevan 10 años adelante..


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Dic 2022)

Ya han presentado la máquina de movimiento perpetuo?


----------



## Gothaus (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Me alegro que haya visto el video, pero creo que no lo ha comprendido
> 
> 1° La separación de poderes entre países es un asunto complejo pero es más bien ilusionismo, hay poderes supranacionales que operan. ¿Tienes la certeza de que no se ha intentado ya y que lo hayan silenciado?
> 
> ...



Yo ya he dicho que estamos rodeados de energía y de materia, que es energía sólida, que la clave es canalizarla. Hoy en día obtener y canalizar energía barata y de modo eficiente no está al alcance de nuestra mano. Ni siquiera podemos aprovechar con eficiencia los rayos del sol, que los notamos en la cara, pues ya me explicará de otro tipo de energías.

El "motor" magnético no funciona si no se le mete un mínimo de energía. No hay tal cosa como el movimiento perpetuo. Se llevan décadas tratando de fabricar "motores" magnéticos por infinidad de personas distintas en distintos países y no ha salido nada al mercado ni hay ningún gobierno dependiente del petróleo de importación que haya financiado tal desarrollo. Por qué. Porque necesitas meterle energía y no es eficiente. No existe el movimiento perpetuo, de donde no hay no se puede sacar. Hay patentes, lo cual quiere decir que son públicas. ¿Por qué ningún gobierno, China, por ejemplo, que tiene enormes necesidades de energía y la industria, los conocimientos, la tecnología y la voluntad para fabricar cualquier cosa, ha financiado el desarrollo de esas maravillas?

También hay miles de empresas y millonarios con ganas de forrarse y dejar su sello en la historia. La misma cuestión.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Magufo attentionwhore en bucle, pasen de él.



Quien tenga ojos para ver que vea.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo ya he dicho que estamos rodeados de energía y de materia, que es energía sólida, que la clave es canalizarla. Hoy en día obtener y canalizar energía barata y de modo eficiente no está al alcance de nuestra mano. Ni siquiera podemos aprovechar con eficiencia los rayos del sol, que los notamos en la cara, pues ya me explicará de otro tipo de energías.
> 
> El "motor" magnético no funciona si no se le mete un mínimo de energía. No hay tal cosa como el movimiento perpetuo. Se llevan décadas tratando de fabricar "motores" magnéticos por infinidad de personas distintas en distintos países y no ha salido nada al mercado ni hay ningún gobierno dependiente del petróleo de importación que haya financiado tal desarrollo. Por qué. Porque necesitas meterle energía y no es eficiente. No existe el movimiento perpetuo, de donde no hay no se puede sacar. Hay patentes, lo cual quiere decir que son públicas. ¿Por qué ningún gobierno, China, por ejemplo, que tiene enormes necesidades de energía y la industria, los conocimientos, la tecnología y la voluntad para fabricar cualquier cosa, ha financiado el desarrollo de esas maravillas?
> 
> También hay miles de empresas y millonarios con ganas de forrarse y dejar su sello en la historia. La misma cuestión.



El motor magnético, pongamos el tipo de perendev, necesita una energía inicial que es mucho menor que la que luego se genera con el movimiento. Y si si existen motores magnéticos y de muchos tipos como he puesto anteriormente.

El movimiento perpetuo es la constante en el universo, todo está siempre en movimiento, los planetas, las galaxias, la energía, los átomos, las personas, el tiempo.... Pensar que hay algo estático es una ilusión. Y si, por supuesto que existen máquinas de movimiento "casi perpetuo", no es perpetuo porque nada hay perpetuo pero si te refieres a una máquina que no tiene porque detenerse salvo por el desgaste de materiales o de calentamiento, si que existen dichos dispositivos que se pueden ver en el video que afirmas haber visto y que puesto anteriormente sobre la energía.


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mañana Biden ampliará información. Suena a gloria bendita.
> 
> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.
> 
> ...



*AMERICANOOOO, TE RECIBIMOS CON ALEGRIDAAAA, OLE CON OLEEE...*


----------



## maromo (13 Dic 2022)

Parecen ya la empresa Murciana con el grafeno.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Se inyecta 2,2Mj para iniciar el proceso y se extrsen 2,4Mj. Si lo que se "quema" fuese cuerno de unicornio, seria una aberracion.
> Pero sindo un material del tamsño de un guisante es una gran eficiencia economica.
> Que consigan que sea estsble es el siguiente paso.
> 
> En unis 30 años la huminadad tendra acceso a una erergia limpia e infinita. Otra cosa es que sea gratuita...



Sea como sea, SEGURO que los ecologetas y cambioclimatistas encontrarán una excusa para estar en contra.


----------



## Gothaus (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> El motor magnético, pongamos el tipo de perendev, necesita una energía inicial que es mucho menor que la que luego se genera con el movimiento. Y si si existen motores magnéticos y de muchos tipos como he puesto anteriormente.
> 
> El movimiento perpetuo es la constante en el universo, todo está siempre en movimiento, los planetas, las galaxias, la energía, los átomos, las personas, el tiempo.... Pensar que hay algo estático es una ilusión. Y si, por supuesto que existen máquinas de movimiento "casi perpetuo", no es perpetuo porque nada hay perpetuo pero si te refieres a una máquina que no tiene porque detenerse salvo por el desgaste de materiales o de calentamiento, si que existen dichos dispositivos que se pueden ver en el video que afirmas haber visto y que puesto anteriormente sobre la energía.



Sacar más energía de la que se mete, eso es imposible. Si el motor de Perendev fuera legítimo, como le digo, el gobierno chino tendría fabricados millones a estas alturas.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Sacar más energía de la que se mete, eso es imposible. Si el motor de Perendev fuera legítimo, como le digo, el gobierno chino tendría fabricados millones a estas alturas.



En un motor de gasolina sacas mas energía de la que metes..se llama combustión.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Sacar más energía de la que se mete, eso es imposible. Si el motor de Perendev fuera legítimo, como le digo, el gobierno chino tendría fabricados millones a estas alturas.



Confías mucho en el gobierno chino. Yo no tanto.
Y repito, no es que metas menos energía de la que sacas, es que en cualquier punto del espacio hay energía a raudales y no estamos en sistemas cerrados.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

EEUU aspira a 'cambiar el mundo' en una década con la fusión nuclear


Según la secretaria de Energía estadounidense, "lo que han conseguido se escribirá en los libros de historia" y "cambiará el mundo"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> En un motor de gasolina sacas mas energía de la que metes..se llama combustión.



Tu eres GILIPOLLAS INTEGRAL.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

EE. UU. da un paso histórico para lograr una energía limpia e inagotable con la fusión nuclear


El Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Livermore confirma que ha generado más energía de la que ha necesitado para arrancar el sistema



www.abc.es


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> EEUU aspira a 'cambiar el mundo' en una década con la fusión nuclear
> 
> 
> Según la secretaria de Energía estadounidense, "lo que han conseguido se escribirá en los libros de historia" y "cambiará el mundo"
> ...


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

bombo mediatico on, queda camino 

With typical fuels, self-heating in fusion reactors is not expected to match the external sources until at least Q ≈ 5.

This is roughly equivalent to a gain factor Q = 1.39 and is the first time that a gain factor Q ≥ 1 has been achieved in the history of nuclear fusion.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir la CHAROTIFICA en directo:
> 
> 
> *HUMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...



Coño, la famosa constante de la fusión: 50 años 

No se podía de saber


----------



## WasP (13 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> bombo mediatico on, queda camino
> 
> With typical fuels, self-heating in fusion reactors is not expected to match the external sources until at least Q ≈ 5.
> 
> This is roughly equivalent to a gain factor Q = 1.39 and is the first time that a gain factor Q ≥ 1 has been achieved in the history of nuclear fusion.



Pero es un paso en la buena dirección. Y dado que todo sigue el método científico, ahora hay una base sobre la que construir. Vendrán más avances próximamente.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Pero es un paso en la buena dirección. Y dado que todo sigue el método científico, ahora hay una base sobre la que construir. Vendrán más avances próximamente.



Hay que esperar al ITER


----------



## Alex Cosma (13 Dic 2022)

Texto de 2011:

_*Mesianismo moderno: La mentalidad mesiánica se saca de quicio en desesperadas búsquedas profanas de un agente futuro proyectado en la política, la ciencia, la historia, creencias neo-espiritualistas, etc. Porque poco importa cómo se llamen y se definan, los inconscientes mesiánicos modernos comparten algo: creer en alguien o algo exterior que llegará en un futuro más o menos próximo. Entre ellos discuten, se critican y se combaten con dureza. Todos esperan.*_

*Los neo-nazis esperan el regreso de su amado Führer y su batalla final. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven partidos de fútbol y pegan palizas a mendigos e indigentes.

Los comunistas esperan el fin del capitalismo y la abolición de las clases sociales. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Consumen, se disfrazan de pordioseros, y nos aburren en las tertulias de bar.

Los transhumanistas esperan “la superación de la condición humana” a través de la tecnología. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Leen revistas de divulgación científica, manosean su e-phone, y se atiborran a pastillas para aplacar su miedo a la muerte.

Los ecologistas esperan que la ciencia ambientalista arroje un modelo de producción “sustentable”. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Se jactan de su santidad ciudadana por ir al trabajo en bicicleta eléctrica, darse duchas de dos minutos y pagar el impuesto revolucionario de lo “ecológicamente correcto”.

Los raeliano-ufológicos esperan que llegue un comandante interestelar y les lleve en su nave espacial. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven películas de Hollywood sobre marcianitos, se ponen gorritos estrafalarios, y visten camisetas con el mensaje “I want to believe”.

Los miembros de los partidos políticos esperan que su partido llegue al gobierno con su mesías negro, su mesías mujer o su mesías gay. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven la tele, leen sus periódicos ideológicos, y opinan sobre nimiedades en sus blogs y redes sociales.

Los new-age esperan la era astrológica de Acuario, la llegada de un meteorito, o el año 2012. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Hablar grandilocuentemente sobre “consciencia” y “evolución” mientras dan la tabarra con las dietas macrobióticas, los cristales de cuarzo y los cuencos tibetanos.*

_*Todos esperan. Todos esperan. Todos esperan.*_* ¿Qué tienen de peculiar estos mesiánicos modernos? Pues que a éstos, además de esperar, les da por hacer el canelo.*


----------



## WasP (13 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hay que esperar al ITER



Si aplican lo obtenido en este experimento igual hay sorpresas con el Iter...


----------



## Gothaus (13 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> En un motor de gasolina sacas mas energía de la que metes..se llama combustión.



Hasta que se agota la gasolina, que no es más que energía almacenada. Luego se agota la gasolina y qué. Y el motor de combustión no es eficiente, casi toda la energía se disipa en forma de calor, no en forma de movimiento. ¿En dónde guarda usted la energía generada por la gasolina para convertirlo en un motor de movimiento perpetuo? No sabe usted de lo que habla. Así que no me vale. Ahora explíqueme lo de los imanes.


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Dic 2022)

Dice lo que ya se ha comentado en este hilo por parte de las personas que tenemos con dos dedos de frente y unos años a las espaldas.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Si aplican lo obtenido en este experimento igual hay sorpresas con el Iter...



Iter no tiene confinamiento inercial? Pensé que el tomamak ese era lo que hacía


----------



## JimTonic (13 Dic 2022)

lo que me quedo siendo ingeniero pero no fisico

1) que existe un margen brutal de mejora

2) meto 2 y saco 3,5

3) que ahora van a ver si consiguen hacerla estable, nada de volcar a la red, lo que intentan ahora es retroalimentar el proceso para que se quede estable, diferente a lo de antes. Es decir, meto 2 y saco 3,5 pero es 100 ms, no debe ser nada facil mantener la temperatura de los laseres

4) lo que han dicho que el edificio todo es con tecnologia de los 90 que han ido en margen y error, y ahora que ya saben que es posible, ahora es cuando empiezan a meter pasta, a lo mejor no hacen falta 192 laseres con 3 es suficiente, no se , no soyu cientifico. Es decir, ahora es meter los materiales nuevos, laseres mas potentes y simplificar todo el procesos

5) y luego y aqui esta el proximo paso importante, como pasar ese calor de 3,5 instantaneament para crear energia que alimente a los laseres para cargarlos inmediatamente y que vuelvan a hacer explotar el perdigon, asi hasta que todo se mantenga estable. 


Es decir, que falta mucho, si, pero que han sido el primer gran paso de los 10 que puede tener este proceso, lo que pasa es que ahora ya saben que es posible.


Mi pregunta ahora, existe un material como las placas solares que se alimente de calor y produzca electricidad instantanea????


----------



## Gothaus (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Confías mucho en el gobierno chino. Yo no tanto.
> Y repito, no es que metas menos energía de la que sacas, es que en cualquier punto del espacio hay energía a raudales y no estamos en sistemas cerrados.



Y yo le digo que no existe tal cosa como el llamado motor de imanes. No digo que no puedan existir en el futuro formas más eficientes de recolectar y aprovechar la energía, pero lo de los imanes no es un motor.

Quite el gobierno chino y ponga cualquier otro tipo de país no mangoneado por los EE.UU. Por qué no hay millones de motores de imanes.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> En un motor de gasolina sacas mas energía de la que metes..se llama combustión.



No hay cosa más falsa. El rendimiento de un motor térmico ronda el 30/35% como mucho


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> En un motor de gasolina sacas mas energía de la que metes..se llama combustión.



La energía ni se crea ni se destruye, se transforma.

En un motor de gasolina tu le pones la chispa (energía muy pequeña) y la energía almacenada en la gasolina se transforma en calor y movimiento.

En un reactor de fusión lo mismo, le metes la "chispa" y el hidrógeno se transforma en calor. El problema es que la "chispa" para que el hidrógeno te de calor es una energía muy grande, tan grande que es muy difícil que sea menor que la que te dará el hidrógeno.


----------



## WasP (13 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Iter no tiene confinamiento inercial? Pensé que el tomamak ese era lo que hacía



Honestamente no lo sé. Me refiero a todos los datos obtenidos. Al fin y al cabo la información es poder xD


----------



## frankie83 (13 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Mi pregunta ahora, existe un material como las placas solares que se alimente de calor y produzca electricidad instantanea????



Una simple turbina de vapor


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Llevamos a 20 años de conseguir la fusión desde que tengo memoria.



En realidad a 50 años. Constante universal


----------



## JimTonic (13 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Una simple turbina de vapor




no, aqui tienes que calentar el agua que mueve la turbina, me refiero a algun material que conforme suba su temperatura de electricidad, no se me lo estoy inventando pero me parece uqe el siguiente pasdo va por ahi


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> El motor magnético, pongamos el tipo de perendev, necesita una energía inicial que es mucho menor que la que luego se genera con el movimiento. Y si si existen motores magnéticos y de muchos tipos como he puesto anteriormente.
> 
> El movimiento perpetuo es la constante en el universo, todo está siempre en movimiento, los planetas, las galaxias, la energía, los átomos, las personas, el tiempo.... Pensar que hay algo estático es una ilusión. Y si, por supuesto que existen máquinas de movimiento "casi perpetuo", no es perpetuo porque nada hay perpetuo pero si te refieres a una máquina que no tiene porque detenerse salvo por el desgaste de materiales o de calentamiento, si que existen dichos dispositivos que se pueden ver en el video que afirmas haber visto y que puesto anteriormente sobre la energía.



Y el rozamiento, es que nadie piensa en los rozamientos?. En fin...

Todos los videos que hayas visto sobre maquinas que generan de la nada energía son fakes. Solo son vídeos que pillan incautos que les inflen los visionados en Youtube.


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

No os hagáis pajas mentales. No hay ningún sistema que entregué más energía que la que recibe. Salvo, como es el caso, relaciones nucleares que trasforman masa en energía.


----------



## Matafachas (13 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Texto de 2011:
> 
> _*Mesianismo moderno: La mentalidad mesiánica se saca de quicio en desesperadas búsquedas profanas de un agente futuro proyectado en la política, la ciencia, la historia, creencias neo-espiritualistas, etc. Porque poco importa cómo se llamen y se definan, los inconscientes mesiánicos modernos comparten algo: creer en alguien o algo exterior que llegará en un futuro más o menos próximo. Entre ellos discuten, se critican y se combaten con dureza. Todos esperan.*_
> 
> ...



*Y TU ESPERAS A DAR UN PELOTAZO EN LA HEZPAÑA PEPERA Y LLEVARTELO PA LA SACA PARA DEJAR LA POBREZA ATRAS. TRANQUILO, SIGUE ESPERANDO Y HACIENDO EL CANELO EN BURBUJARRAS, NO LO CONSEGUIRAS.*


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y yo le digo que no existe tal cosa como el llamado motor de imanes. No digo que no puedan existir en el futuro formas más eficientes de recolectar y aprovechar la energía, pero lo de los imanes no es un motor.
> 
> Quite el gobierno chino y ponga cualquier otro tipo de país no mangoneado por los EE.UU. Por qué no hay millones de motores de imanes.



Entonces niegas lo que ven tus ojos, niegas que pueeda existir lo que se muestra en los videos o diagramas que he puesto. Troy Reed con un motor electromagnético similar al motor de perendev pero añadiendo un cigüeñal, lo montó en un vehículo hace 30 años en un coche.



Y efectivamente la pregunta es correcta.
"Quite el gobierno chino y ponga cualquier otro tipo de país no mangoneado por los EE.UU. Por qué no hay millones de motores de imanes."

Esa es la pregunta correcta...¿porque no se ha hecho?

Le digo mi intuición: porque seríamos un poco más libres y eso no interesa.

Por cierto, al final del video hablan que en España va a haber una empresa que va a desarrollar estos conceptos. Ojalá.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2022)

tarrito dijo:


> ¿entonces ya puedo ponerme la corbata?
> 
> ¿y lo de poner el aire acondicionado a la temperatura que me salga de los huevos también se puede ya?



Vas a pagar hasta por respirar, cosa que nunca ha ocur......

Oh wait!!


----------



## Gothaus (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Entonces niegas lo que ven tus ojos, niegas que pueeda existir lo que se muestra en los videos o diagramas que he puesto. Troy Reed con un motor electromagnético similar al motor de perendev pero añadiendo un cigüeñal, lo montó en un vehículo hace 30 años en un coche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Usted sabe lo fácil que es engañar a la gente con esos vídeos? ¿Especialmente cuando no vemos el desmonte de la máquina por terceros no interesados, pieza a pieza?

Y le vuelvo a repetir. Ahí están las patentes y los esquemas hechos por tíos en su garaje. ¿Por qué nadie los ha replicado para corroborar que funcionan?


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Otro subnormal?
> 
> Señores, esto ya se está llenando demasiado.



Pero tu te has vacunado?


----------



## Klaus María (13 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Es más simple poner placas que todo esto



Tú no tienes placas instaladas. Lo de las placas hoy por hoy es un capricho de pijos, como los Teslas (te lo digo yo que tengo ambas cosas). La idea de que alimentarás al 100% tu casa con placas, incluso en una unifamiliar grande, es una ilusión. No te cuento ya dar electricidad al proletariado y empresas.



Napalm dijo:


> En unis 30 años la huminadad tendra acceso a una erergia limpia e infinita. Otra cosa es que sea gratuita...



Antes. Tienes el sistema de confinamiento magnético que presentó el MIT el verano anterior.









MIT-designed project achieves major advance toward fusion energy


For the first time, a large high-temperature superconducting electromagnet was ramped to a field strength of 20 tesla, the most powerful magnetic field of its kind ever created. The demonstration helps resolve the greatest uncertainty in the quest to build the first fusion power plant that can...




news.mit.edu





y el de proyectiles hipersónicos de los ingleses este mismo año.









Inventan una nueva fusión nuclear que usa proyectiles hipersónicos


Un grupo de científicos de la Universidad de Oxford ha conseguido la fusión nuclear con un método completamente nuevo: disparando combustible a 204 veces la velocidad del sonido




www.elconfidencial.com





La fusión nuclear no está a 30 años (el viejo chiste), es posible que esté a menos de 3. 

AI + fusion y tienes una sociedad opulenta por delante... si no lo impide la idiocia de las huestes de guerreros sociales del pelo de colores y carreras de pinta y colorea.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Usted sabe lo fácil que es engañar a la gente con esos vídeos? ¿Especialmente cuando no vemos el desmonte de la máquina por terceros no interesados, pieza a pieza?
> 
> Y le vuelvo a repetir. Ahí están las patentes y los esquemas hechos por tíos en su garaje. ¿Por qué nadie los ha replicado para corroborar que funcionan?



Qué paciencia tienes. Un Santo.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Pero tu te has vacunado?



Contra los gilipollas no, una pena.


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Contra los gilipollas no, una pena.



La prregunta era totalmente seria.


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Mi pregunta ahora, existe un material como las placas solares que se alimente de calor y produzca electricidad instantanea????



Si, un generador termoeléctrico de toda la vida. Se venden desde hace años. La diferencia de temperatura entre dos metales (2 semiconductores normalmente) produce un flujo de electrones (una corriente). El efecto Seebeck de toda la vida, vamos.

¿Te refieres a eso?


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> El mundo necesita esperanza, antes la daban las religiones ahora la ciencia. La felicidad se nutre de ingenuidad. Tranquilo, todo saldrá bién y elmilagro de la fusión vendrá justamente cuando lo necesitemos para salvarnos.



Y los que mas se emocionan con estas noticias no saben ni cambiar un enchufe, y mucho menos como funciona un radiador de esos con los que se duchan.


----------



## nief (13 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> lo que me quedo siendo ingeniero pero no fisico
> 
> 1) que existe un margen brutal de mejora
> 
> ...




Hace falta un factor 10 o 15x para generar energia de forma conercial

Han conseguido un 1.03x. Que ojo esta muy bien pues venimos de 0.1x

Falta aun


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Usted sabe lo fácil que es engañar a la gente con esos vídeos? ¿Especialmente cuando no vemos el desmonte de la máquina por terceros no interesados, pieza a pieza?
> 
> Y le vuelvo a repetir. Ahí están las patentes y los esquemas hechos por tíos en su garaje. ¿Por qué nadie los ha replicado para corroborar que funcionan?



A ver, le repito que multitud de personas los han replicado. Otra cosa es replicarlo a nivel industrial porque eso si que haria tambalear los cimientos del poder estableciido y el poder no va a dejar que esos cambios ocurran tan fácilmente. La primera batalla esta en la mente y en lo que uno cree que es posible o no. Si después de verlo y razonarlo sigue sin creerlo pues quizás haya otra persona que si lo pueda digerir. Yo era como usted, me negaba a creerlo.


----------



## jpjp (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> *“Tomará alguna década de inversiones, pero no creo que sean seis ni cinco"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pobrecillo el que te lo había puesto parece que su inglés no da para más jaja


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> No os hagáis pajas mentales. No hay ningún sistema que entregué más energía que la que recibe. Salvo, como es el caso, relaciones nucleares que trasforman masa en energía.



Da igual. 

"Contra la estupidez, hasta los dioses luchan en vano", que dijo uno.

Pues contra la incomprensión de las leyes de la Termodinámica en foros de internet y vídeos de youtube, lo mismo.

Mientras subir un vídeo de un motor perpetuo de imanes, de agua, etc., sume visitas, habrá vídeos.

El número de crédulos es la materia prima más abundante de este planeta.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (13 Dic 2022)

Vienen tiempos dificiles para los cabreros arabes.


----------



## ArmiArma (13 Dic 2022)

xzess dijo:


> Lo hacen ahora porque China o ya lo ha hecho, o lo hará en breve, y ellos que seguramente han retrasado este evento lo que han podido, ahora ya no tienen opción si quieren estar por delante de China, de todas formas, creo que tarde o temprano esto será el arreglo de la energía en el primer mundo, si no hay guerras o desastres que lo paren.



En 2028, o eso dicen.








China quiere arrancar la primera central de fusión de la historia en 2028


El gobierno chino ha aprobado la construcción de una nueva central que combinará tecnologías de fusión y fisión para generar más energía de la que consume




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Da igual.
> 
> "Contra la estupidez, hasta los dioses luchan en vano", que dijo uno.
> 
> ...



El problema es que todos estos subnormales antes defecaban en tabernas y andamios sus gilipolleces, ahora todo está retuiteado, las paridas cruzan fronteras y los magufos se retroalimentan.


----------



## jpjp (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> No os hagáis pajas mentales. No hay ningún sistema que entregué más energía que la que recibe. Salvo, como es el caso, relaciones nucleares que trasforman masa en energía.



Díselo a los renobobos que venden la aerotermia y geotermia.
Esos que dicen que por cada kW te sacan 4 con la aerotermia y en la geotermia por cada kW te sacan 6 eso lo he oído yo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y le vuelvo a repetir. Ahí están las patentes y los esquemas hechos por tíos en su garaje. ¿Por qué nadie los ha replicado para corroborar que funcionan?



Yo ya lo he preguntado y nadie responde.

Aunque demos por cierto que funcionan, e incluso demos por cierto que los poderes fácticos se cargaron a estos inventores por eso.... con un par de preguntitas ya los desmontas.

Cuando hay pasta que ganar o ahorrarse, la gente hace malabares para meter ahí los hocicos... hasta cuando salió lo de bitcoin se apuntaron al carro de la minería los gitanos jaja

Sabeis cuanto paga de luz al año una nave industrial paco de mecanizado? o de fabricación de componentes electrónicos?

Imaginaros una siderúrgica, una cementera...


----------



## ArmiArma (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Game Over petrodólares de países mierderos, Rusia incluida.



Pero si esto yo lo sacaron los chinos hace unos meses y si a su vez tiene un pacto para el gas a 30 años con Rusia, tan fácil no será








¿Cómo es el “sol artificial” de China? - Foro Nuclear







www.foronuclear.org


----------



## XXavier (13 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Hace falta un factor 10 o 15x para generar energia de forma conercial
> 
> Han conseguido un 1.03x. Que ojo esta muy bien pues venimos de 0.1x
> 
> Falta aun




Tampoco han conseguido 1,03x. La energía eléctrica utilizada para alimentar los láser que han producido la fusión ha sido de cientos de megajulios. Y la energía de fusión conseguida ha sido de 3MJ.

Adjunto la noticia publicada en el WSJ de hoy, donde se mencionan esos datos:


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Dic 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Parecen ya la empresa Murciana con el grafeno.



O la extremeña con las peras


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Dic 2022)

La energía no se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma


----------



## Karlos Smith (13 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo que os jode es que estas cosillas las hagan los malvados anglos.
> 
> Si el anuncio sobre la fusion lo hiciera Putin o Xi este hilo ya tendria 500 paginas minimo.
> 
> Burbuja.info solo es una plataforma de propaganda euroasiatica donde se vomita basura contra los EEUU.



Si vomitas contra EEUU eres subnormal.

Si vomitas contra Xinpin tonto de los cojones.


Vale, a quien hay que recordarle que los dos bloques (y mas), se han puesto de acuerdo para meter miedo a la poblacion con un virus fake??

Que no se de que bloques estais hablando, sois bastante candidos.


----------



## serie de netflix (13 Dic 2022)

o sea una tre de 1.2 y eso en puro laboratorio... 

hasta una placa solar tiene una tre mejor

ademas dicen algo de los neutrones?


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Tú no tienes placas instaladas. Lo de las placas hoy por hoy es un capricho de pijos, como los Teslas (te lo digo yo que tengo ambas cosas). La idea de que alimentarás al 100% tu casa con placas, incluso en una unifamiliar grande, es una ilusión. No te cuento ya dar electricidad al proletariado y empresas.



En el tema de las placas estoy en ello, ya llevo un año con el tema y lo he ido meditando de hacer dos instalaciones una para el agua y otra para ayudar a la instalación o cuando hay cortes. Yo casi que soy autosuficiente gasto muy poco, cuando pase la cocina a la de leña casi que no voy a gastar nada. Ahora hay unas cocinas de leña que van con encencido electrico que van muy bien.

El tema del Tesla solo lo veo viable en ciudades, aquí hace demasiado frio, lo mejor es un viejo diesel.

La solar es parte de un mix energetico, habria que cubrir todas la naves industriales posibles y luego lo que son los laterales de las autopistas o similares


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Tampoco han conseguido 1,03x. La energía eléctrica utilizada para alimentar los láser que han producido la fusión ha sido de cientos de megajulios. Y la energía de fusión conseguida ha sido de 3MJ.
> 
> Adjunto la noticia publicada en el WSJ de hoy, donde se mencionan esos datos:



Hay que decir que esos cientos de megajulios han sido para poner en marcha los láser, se supone que una vez armados ya no hay que gastar esos megajulios para repetir el proceso. Al menos eso he entendido yo.


----------



## tocafa (13 Dic 2022)

Lo más gracioso es que los que han descubierto el hito serán todos hombres, pero para anunciarlo salen dos charos.
Todo en orden.


----------



## nief (13 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Tampoco han conseguido 1,03x. La energía eléctrica utilizada para alimentar los láser que han producido la fusión ha sido de cientos de megajulios. Y la energía de fusión conseguida ha sido de 3MJ.
> 
> Adjunto la noticia publicada en el WSJ de hoy, donde se mencionan esos datos:
> 
> ...



Pues con mas razon que falta aun muchiiiiiisimo para conseguir balance positivo en general

Pero entiendo que el balance positivo es de la fusion en si.


----------



## XXavier (13 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Hay que decir que esos cientos de megajulios han sido para poner en marcha los láser, se supone que una vez armados ya no hay que gastar esos megajulios para repetir el proceso. Al menos eso he entendido yo.



No. Esos láseres tienen un rendimiento de menos del 1%. E decir, la energía que producen en forma de luz es menos del 1% de la energía eléctrica que consumen.

El texto del artículo lo deja bien claro:


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No. Esos láseres tienen un rendimiento de menos del 1%. E decir, la energía que producen en forma de luz es menos del 1% de la energía eléctrica que consumen.
> 
> El texto del artículo lo deja bien claro:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291236



Hay que actualizarlos.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Dic 2022)

De los creadores de "Hemos llegado a la Luna llega...


----------



## PEPEYE (13 Dic 2022)

No creo que lo vean mis ojos


----------



## Night (13 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> De los creadores de "Hemos llegado a la Luna llega...



ese tio es un retrasado
y me acuerdo que iba fardando de ser ingeniero o algo asi... pero ha visto que haciendo el mongolo en internet se gana mas pasta y de forma mas facil


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Díselo a los renobobos que venden la aerotermia y geotermia.
> Esos que dicen que por cada kW te sacan 4 con la aerotermia y en la geotermia por cada kW te sacan 6 eso lo he oído yo.



Eso es el numero CUPs.... a ver, te explico;

Por cada Kw "mecanico" de tu maquina "bombeas" (por eso se llaman bombas de calor) el equivalente a 4 Kw si los generaras quemando, mediante resistencias electricas la electricidad.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Night dijo:


> ese tio es un retrasado
> y me acuerdo que iba fardando de ser ingeniero o algo asi... pero ha visto que haciendo el mongolo en internet se gana mas pasta y de forma mas facil



Vuelvo a decir, la parida que antes se quedaba en la barra del bar, ahora la cuelga el subnormal en YouTube y en diez minutos ya otro oligofrenico en Bolivia la está asumiendo como dogma de fe…si no se la pone a sus alumnos!


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Yo ya lo he preguntado y nadie responde.
> 
> Aunque demos por cierto que funcionan, e incluso demos por cierto que los poderes fácticos se cargaron a estos inventores por eso.... con un par de preguntitas ya los desmontas.
> 
> ...



Supongo que se trata de algún video de alguien que consigue mediante algún ingenio mecánico producir energía de la nada....


No puede ser. Sin entrar en principios físicos, si eso fuera posible, habría que partirle la cara a todos los que han invertido fondos públicos en el ITER (no se.... así, a ojo.... 100 mil millones de euros?) cuando un paisano en un garaje ha conseguido lo mismo.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Si, un generador termoeléctrico de toda la vida. Se venden desde hace años. La diferencia de temperatura entre dos metales (2 semiconductores normalmente) produce un flujo de electrones (una corriente). El efecto Seebeck de toda la vida, vamos.
> 
> ¿Te refieres a eso?



También están la placas termodinamicas, que van con gas.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Supongo que se trata de algún video de alguien que consigue mediante algún ingenio mecánico producir energía de la nada....
> 
> 
> No puede ser. Sin entrar en principios físicos, si eso fuera posible, habría que partirle la cara a todos los que han invertido fondos públicos en el ITER (no se.... así, a ojo.... 100 mil millones de euros?) cuando un paisano en un garaje ha conseguido lo mismo.



Se ha “perdido” ud un desfile de magufos por el hilo con vídeos de supuestas máquinas mágicas que haría las delicias del foro de Conspiraciones como “Hilo resumen de la Antología de las Chaladuras”.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Energía solar termodinámica · Vivienda Saludable

Esta es una tecnología interesante también, las placas termodinámicas que funcionan sin luz solar, solo con la diferencia de temperatura interior exterior y una bomba de calor. La de COP más alto llevan inventadas años, por otro inventor que entró en la cárcel por anunciarlo en la TV americana. Esto también sale en el video que puse antes de la energía y el hombre cuenta su historia. Digamos que esta es una tecnología semisuprimida, más bien desconocida y no llevada a su máxima eficacia.

En el minuto 1:11:30 del video


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> También están la placas termodinamicas, que van con gas.



¿Placas solares termodinámicas? Si te refieres a eso (si no, corrígeme) no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando...solares....
Además las placas solares termodinámicas llevan muchas cosas asociadas, compresor, serpentín, bomba, acumulador (el funcionamiento es prácticamente el mismo que en un sistema de aire acondicionado) ...todo eso peta en un tokamak, a parte de que....es solar, no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Supongo que se trata de algún video de alguien que consigue mediante algún ingenio mecánico producir energía de la nada....
> 
> 
> No puede ser. Sin entrar en principios físicos, si eso fuera posible, habría que partirle la cara a todos los que han invertido fondos públicos en el ITER (no se.... así, a ojo.... 100 mil millones de euros?) cuando un paisano en un garaje ha conseguido lo mismo.



El desfile sigue…el frenopatico les dio la tarde libre con esto del Mundial…


----------



## jpjp (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Eso es el numero CUPs.... a ver, te explico;
> 
> Por cada Kw "mecanico" de tu maquina "bombeas" (por eso se llaman bombas de calor) el equivalente a 4 Kw si los generaras quemando, mediante resistencias electricas la electricidad.



ya si si primero no es cups es cop y me da que es como el boom inmobiliario, con un buen sistema de aislamiento haces con cualquier cosa lo mismo.
Se os pilla a los renobobos facil que ni siquisiera conoceis vuestros terminos que inventais.
Asi que lo me temia la aerotermia y la geotermia si producen mas de lo que generan pero la nuclear de fusion no.
Que curioso hipocresia zurda aplicada a la hipocresia energetica.
Luego lo mas gracioso ITER esta subvencionado dices en un comentario despues y como te piensas que estan las placas de los tejados y los molinos subnormal lo mejor es insultaros porque es lo que os mereceis capullo.


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Energía solar termodinámica · Vivienda Saludable
> 
> Esta es una tecnología interesante también, las placas termodinámicas que funcionan sin luz solar, solo con la diferencia de temperatura interior exterior y una bomba de calor. La de COP más alto llevan inventadas años, por otro inventor que entró en la cárcel por anunciarlo en la TV americana. Esto también sale en el video que puse antes de la energía y el hombre cuenta su historia. Digamos que esta es una tecnología semisuprimida, más bien desconocida y no llevada a su máxima eficacia.
> 
> En el minuto 1:11:30 del video



Vale, he visto un poco del vídeo sobre esas placas que supongo que son las placas termodinámicas "no solares" a partir del minuto que indicas y...el tío está diciendo que su supuesta máquina funciona exactamente igual que un aire acondicionado normal (o incluso un frigorífico). El aire acondicionado se basa en cambios de estado, en compresión y expansión en un serpentín y en un intercambio de calor, ¿Qué diferencia hay? Porque el tío está explicando EXACTAMENTE el principio de funcionamiento del aire acondicionado. Hay información técnica sobre ese invento o solo tenemos un vídeo de hace 30 años subido a YouTube? Estaría bien ver el diagrama, los equipos que intervienen, diagramas de estado, diagramas psicrométricos, Carrier, diagramas de Mollier, números números y mas números, eso es lo que demuestra las cosas. Entiende que un vídeo no es una prueba de nada.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Vale, he visto un poco del vídeo sobre esas placas que supongo que son las placas termodinámicas "no solares" a partir del minuto que indicas y...el tío está diciendo que su supuesta máquina funciona exactamente igual que un aire acondicionado normal (o incluso un frigorífico). El aire acondicionado se basa en cambios de estado, en compresión y expansión en un serpentín y en un intercambio de calor, ¿Qué diferencia hay? Porque el tío está explicando EXACTAMENTE el principio de funcionamiento del aire acondicionado. Hay información técnica sobre ese invento o solo tenemos un vídeo de hace 30 años subido a YouTube? Estaría bien ver el diagrama, los equipos que intervienen, diagramas de estado, diagramas psicométricos, Carrier, diagramas de Mollier, números números y mas números, eso es lo que demuestra las cosas. Entiende que un vídeo no es una prueba de nada.



Que un vídeo no es una prueba de nada? No para ellos!.

Un vídeo como este lo exhibe un flipado de estos en un parque, con sus güenos porros y calimotxos, y tienes a una legión de tarados que se lo creen a pies juntillas “porque está en Hinternec” , y ya lo defienden durante el resto de sus miserables vidas…y será verdad absoluta para sus larvas!


----------



## McLovin (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que un vídeo no es una prueba de nada? No para ellos!.
> 
> Un vídeo como este lo exhibe un flipado de estos en un parque, con sus güenos porros y calimotxos, y tienes a una legión de tarados que se lo creen a pies juntillas “porque está en Hinternec” , y ya lo defienden durante el resto de sus miserables vidas…y será verdad absoluta para sus larvas!



YouTube si que es un arma de destrucción masiva...de mentes.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> YouTube si que es un arma de destrucción masiva...de mentes.



Quien dice YT dice cualquier plataforma similar…y mira que no soy liberticida en absoluto.


----------



## Hasta los webs (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Se inyecta 2,2Mj para iniciar el proceso y se extrsen 2,4Mj. Si lo que se "quema" fuese cuerno de unicornio, seria una aberracion.
> Pero sindo un material del tamsño de un guisante es una gran eficiencia economica.
> Que consigan que sea estsble es el siguiente paso.
> 
> En unis 30 años la huminadad tendra acceso a una erergia limpia e infinita. Otra cosa es que sea gratuita...



Da igual que sea del tamaño de un guisante o del tamaño de un elefante.Hace falta una TRE (tasa de rendimiento energético) de por lo menos 10 para mantener una sociedad estructurada.Ahi es una tasa de 1,2 y ni siquiera el proceso estable, solo lo pueden mantener unos segundos.Lo de la eficiencia económica no me sirve.Si es rentable energéticamente, también lo será económicamente, todo lo demás humo..


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> ¿Placas solares termodinámicas? Si te refieres a eso (si no, corrígeme) no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando...solares....
> Además las placas solares termodinámicas llevan muchas cosas asociadas, compresor, serpentín, bomba, acumulador (el funcionamiento es prácticamente el mismo que en un sistema de aire acondicionado) ...todo eso peta en un tokamak, a parte de que....es solar, no tiene nada que ver.



No son solares, la llaman así pero no son solares, creo que es por marketing. Llevan gas y van con bomba de calor. En España hay empresas que las comercializan.


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> ya si si primero no es cups es cop y me da que es como el boom inmobiliario, con un buen sistema de aislamiento haces con cualquier cosa lo mismo.
> Se os pilla a los renobobos facil que ni siquisiera conoceis vuestros terminos que inventais.
> Asi que lo me temia la aerotermia y la geotermia si producen mas de lo que generan pero la nuclear de fusion no.
> Que curioso hipocresia zurda aplicada a la hipocresia energetica.
> Luego lo mas gracioso ITER esta subvencionado dices en un comentario despues y como te piensas que estan las placas de los tejados y los molinos subnormal lo mejor es insultaros porque es lo que os mereceis capullo.



Cierto es!. El CUPs es el de as facturas eléctricas, pero....¿En que cambia eso la definición que le he dado?. Si me dice que es inventado, es que de cuñado de bar no pasa.

Disfrute de su ignorancia. Se le ve feliz exponiedo sus argumentos


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Es lo que evita que se me escape el sentido comun. Mañana hablamos del humo que suelta Biden.
> 
> 
> Aunque esto funcione de verdad, siempre vas a necesitar una turbina con su generador y su subestacion transformadora para generar la energia electrica, y estos ultimos tampoco salen precisamente gratis.
> ...



la clave esta en las baterias. En el momento que se desarrolle una bateria barata, ligera y con autonomia, basta inundarlo todo de renovables y asunto arreglado
Las renovables son instalaciones ESTACIONARIAS.
Para aplicaciones ESTACIONARIAS no hace falta que sea ni ligera ni con "autonomía" (el término correcto es "alta capacidad volumétrica/másica").

Dichas baterías (BARATAS) ya están inventadas, tanto las de plomo de toda la vida, como las de níquel-hierro (de la Edison, ¿te suena?).

Si no hay instalaciones ya de acumulación de baterías no es por una cuestión técnica.


----------



## EGO (13 Dic 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> Si vomitas contra EEUU eres subnormal.
> 
> Si vomitas contra Xinpin tonto de los cojones.
> 
> ...



No te enteras.

Aqui el enemigo es el bloque euroasiatico,que es el que ha puesto a la morralla roja en la Casa Blanca y la que lleva decadas llenando de mierda subversiva las universidades de EEUU para formar ciudadanos y elites NWO.

Konstantin Preobrazhenskiy - ex agente del KGB, 2009.


*«Cuando dejé el KGB en 1991, en aquel momento se estaba disolviendo, aunque bajo Putin ha resurgido. Tras la llegada al poder de Putin en 2000, comenzó la persecución de todos los disidentes del KGB.

La máquina de mentiras de Putin no sólo engaña a Estados Unidos, sino que crea una imagen inadecuada y adornada de Rusia, provocando que Estados Unidos tome decisiones equivocadas sobre este país.

El KGB ya no tiene ninguna necesidad especial de influir en los izquierdistas estadounidenses. Sus antepasados de la época de Stalin lo han hecho por ellos. Han sembrado el izquierdismo entre los intelectuales estadounidenses, y el KGB de hoy sólo está recogiendo su cosecha. Por otra parte, muchos izquierdistas estadounidenses fueron reclutados por el KGB en el periodo soviético. Siguen trabajando para los rusos. Hay muchos colaboradores del KGB en este país.

Además, muchos estadounidenses han sido educados como izquierdistas en las universidades izquierdistas de Estados Unidos. Sus profesores estaban en contacto con la KGB en los años 30, o eran "idiotas útiles", como Lenin ha llamado cínicamente a los intelectuales occidentales que trabajan devotamente para Rusia. Sus sucesores están enseñando allí ahora. Los graduados de esas universidades están entrando en los cargos gubernamentales más importantes, y es muy posible que eso afecte al curso político estadounidense.

Pero hay una razón más para el crecimiento del izquierdismo. Mucha gente está decepcionada con el capitalismo. Muchos estadounidenses siguen convencidos de que el socialismo/marxismo es mejor. Cuando les digo que el socialismo/marxismo/comunismo trae inevitablemente el GULAG no me creen.

Han desarrollado sus propias relaciones, muy especiales, con el mundo islámico, basadas en el antiamericanismo. Rusia tiene una experiencia de cuatro siglos tolerando el Islam y no quiere compartirla con Estados Unidos. Además, el objetivo estratégico de Rusia es mostrar a Estados Unidos al Islam militante como chivo expiatorio en lugar de a sí misma.

Hace poco, por fin se rompió el muro de silencio sobre mi libro. Mi libro fue reseñado por la profesora Clare López, publicado por ‘Gerard Group International’:

La profesora Clare Lopez ha llegado a una conclusión muy importante para mí: "Para aquéllos que piensan que la Guerra Fría terminó en 1991, este libro les hará recapacitar". Konstantin Preobrazhensky quiere que los estadounidenses despierten a la agenda en curso del régimen ruso, que, según él, bajo el gobierno de Vladimir Putin y la KGB, ha vuelto al estado represivo dominado por la inteligencia del siglo XX».*





__





Cargando…






conflicts.rem33.com


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

Si si....es el cop. Pero de su mensaje, lo que no entiendo es que hace el señor @jpjp dandole un like.
De verdad sr. @jpjp , o piensa que es un invento de los renobobos (como ud. los llama) o me da la razón en su definición....pero las dos cosas a la vez dice muy poco de sus criterios para debatir.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Dic 2022)

Al final que ha dicho Biden de esta tecnología ?


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

Evidentemente, para que una bomba "bombé" necesita un gradiente de temperatura.


----------



## fayser (13 Dic 2022)

D´Omen dijo:


> Si no me equivoco el sistema de fusión yankie no produce la fusión subiendo la temperatura a través de plasma con superimanes como lo hace un tokamak.



Lo hace subiendo la temperatura con láseres.

Pero da igual. Si la cuestión es que ellos computan como energía generada el calor, del que luego sólo se podrá aprovechar la mitad en forma de electricidad. Y es de esa mitad aprovechable de la que tiene que salir la energía para que funcione el láser.

El balance no es "meto 100 y saco 120", el balance es "meto 100 y saco 60 útiles, me siguen faltando 40". Eso contabilizando sólo la energía del laser, que falta contabilizar la energía de toda la maquinaria para que luego puedas convertir el calor el electricidad, es decir, todos los consumos de la planta.


----------



## R. P. Feynman (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> A mi el hohlraum si me parece ciencia-ficción. Es un tubito que mide la mitad de una tapa de un bolígrafo y aún así está formado por varias capas y varios materiales distintos.
> 
> Si, me refiero a reactores de confinamiento magnético, no inercial por láser como el del Livermore. He dicho hace un rato que efectivamente el confinamiento inercial por láser no termino de verlo, habrá que esperar para ver qué más se cuentan. El confinamiento magnético tipo ITER si me parece mucho más factible. Hay dudas con los dos pero con el inercial hay infinitas dudas, entre otras cosas porque la energía obtenida con confinamiento magnético es fácilmente aprovechable (relativamente) pero con el confinamiento inercial estás bombardeando una cápsula con deuterio y tritio hasta que implotan y en el magnético estás calentando un gas hasta que se transforma en plasma, calentando con microondas para ayudar y además luego acelerando esos núcleos para que choquen de una forma parecida a como lo hacen en un acelerador. Quizás el procedimiento con un láser de confinamiento inercial es mucho más sencillo y menos engorroso que el otro, pero ahora es más barato? Más eficaz? No creo.



Veo que estamos de acuerdo. La idea del láser es conceptualmente muy sencilla, en cambio las botellas magnéticas son un problema de MHD con turbulencia y a eso no hay forma de meterle mano analiticamente (y por lo visto de ninguna otra forma). 
Vamos a ver lo que inventan, yo soy un modesto doctor en física aplicada.


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

Hasta los webs dijo:


> Da igual que sea del tamaño de un guisante o del tamaño de un elefante.Hace falta una TRE (tasa de rendimiento energético) de por lo menos 10 para mantener una sociedad estructurada.Ahi es una tasa de 1,2 y ni siquiera el proceso estable, solo lo pueden mantener unos segundos.Lo de la eficiencia económica no me sirve.Si es rentable energéticamente, también lo será económicamente, todo lo demás humo..



A ver. Si para conseguir ese balance neto de 0,2Mj tienes que "quemar" el equivalente a obtenerlo de quemar gas...pues efectivamente no es rentable.
Pero si "quemas" un combustible que cuesta 20cts pues si lo es.
Ojo!!!. Siempre hablando que esos 0,2Mj son balance positivo


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que un vídeo no es una prueba de nada? No para ellos!.
> 
> Un vídeo como este lo exhibe un flipado de estos en un parque, con sus güenos porros y calimotxos, y tienes a una legión de tarados que se lo creen a pies juntillas “porque está en Hinternec” , y ya lo defienden durante el resto de sus miserables vidas…y será verdad absoluta para sus larvas!



A ver, yo estoy aportando argumentos, pruebas, razonamientos y tu eres un prejuicio con patas que te dedicas a descalificar. Lo entiendo porque es lo normal, yo también era así. Solo espero que alguno de los que nos lean sean capaces de pensar sin prejuicios y analizar lo que estoy aportando.

Y no, el verdadero daño lo hace la escuela y la universidad, no youtube, donde tu puedes elegir que ver (bueno de.hace un tiempo atrás hay mucha censura).

Cuando yo pasé por la universidad para mis profesores expertos en electricidad, Tesla era únicamente una unidad de medida del electromagnetismo, ni se conocía mínimamente la historia del inventor más importante del siglo pasado siendo que sus inventos transformaron el mundo. Lo que se basa la mayoría de la tecnología moderna es suyo... y nadie lo conocía. Pero eso no es conspiración eh, el sistema educativo está hecho de forma imparcial y educativa.
Anda, desaprende un poco lo aprendido y abre las miras. Ahora hay una exposición en el Caixaforum de Madrid por si te interesa aprender algo más sobre Tesla.

Nikola Tesla | Exposición | CaixaForum Madrid


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> lo que me quedo siendo ingeniero pero no fisico
> 
> 1) que existe un margen brutal de mejora
> 
> ...



Mi pregunta ahora, existe un material como las placas solares que se alimente de calor y produzca electricidad instantanea????
Ninguno a la escala que se mueve eso.
Han de montar un ciclo de vapor.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La boina la llevas bien enroscada, eh?



Todo lo roscada que quieras, pero tiene razón.

Los que peinamos canas en los huevos sabemos que esto no es más que otra gilipollez.

Déjame adivinar, el equipo está dirigido por una negra y está lleno de moros, negros y trans...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Si tenemos energia infinita ¿entonces cabemos más de 8.000 millones?



Si no eres blanco sí.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Vale, he visto un poco del vídeo sobre esas placas que supongo que son las placas termodinámicas "no solares" a partir del minuto que indicas y...el tío está diciendo que su supuesta máquina funciona exactamente igual que un aire acondicionado normal (o incluso un frigorífico). El aire acondicionado se basa en cambios de estado, en compresión y expansión en un serpentín y en un intercambio de calor, ¿Qué diferencia hay? Porque el tío está explicando EXACTAMENTE el principio de funcionamiento del aire acondicionado. Hay información técnica sobre ese invento o solo tenemos un vídeo de hace 30 años subido a YouTube? Estaría bien ver el diagrama, los equipos que intervienen, diagramas de estado, diagramas psicrométricos, Carrier, diagramas de Mollier, números números y mas números, eso es lo que demuestra las cosas. Entiende que un vídeo no es una prueba de nada.



¿Qué es eso de Carrier?
(Aparte de una marca comercial, claro)


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cuñados con el culo en llamas, no podía ser de otra manera.



Claro que sí puto SUBNORMAL, nos están venga a decir que nos duchemos con agua fría para luchar contra Putin pero nos van a regalar energía infinita y ecoresiliente.

No podéis ser más SUBNORMALES los covidiotas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joserra61 (13 Dic 2022)

Los funcionarios estadounidenses dicen en una conferencia de prensa que el mundo está a "décadas" de distancia de la energía de fusión comercial.

También confirman que si bien los láseres entregaron ~2 megajulios de energía (y la reacción entregó ~3 megajulios), se necesitaron ~300 megajulios para cargar los láseres. National Ignition Facility achieves fusion ignition


----------



## Joserra61 (13 Dic 2022)

Si eso es rentable 
Pues bueno en el 2028
Veremos


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> No os hagáis pajas mentales. No hay ningún sistema que entregué más energía que la que recibe. Salvo, como es el caso, relaciones nucleares que trasforman masa en energía.



No os hagáis pajas mentales. No hay ningún sistema que entregué más energía que la que recibe.
No entiendes la termodinámica.
Y tu enunciado es inconcluyente, porque no defines la situación (el sistema).

Las bombas de calor "entregan" EN UNA PARTE más energía que la metida, pero no en todo.



jpjp dijo:


> Díselo a los renobobos que venden la aerotermia y geotermia.
> Esos que dicen que por cada kW te sacan 4 con la aerotermia y en la geotermia por cada kW te sacan 6 eso lo he oído yo.



En primero de carrera de ingeniería te lo explicaban lo de la bomba de calor.
Lamentablemente para tí, tú fuiste un incapaz de llegar allí.

Lo de que son sistemas abiertos y tal (Y POR TANTO RECIBEN APORTE DEL EXTERIOR DEL SISTEMA) no te lo explico porque igual te explota la cabeza.


----------



## megamax (13 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Un paso mas que era previsible a tenor de los ultimos avances.
> 
> Sirve para algo? si claro un paso mas.
> 
> ...



no es 1.03x es 1.19x

En lo demás, de acuerdo.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Usted sabe lo fácil que es engañar a la gente con esos vídeos? ¿Especialmente cuando no vemos el desmonte de la máquina por terceros no interesados, pieza a pieza?
> 
> Y le vuelvo a repetir. Ahí están las patentes y los esquemas hechos por tíos en su garaje. ¿Por qué nadie los ha replicado para corroborar que funcionan?



Sí se han replicado construido.
Incluso analizado a nivel matemático (lo más fácil).

Las matemáticas dicen que no funcionan.
Las réplicas obviamente no funcionan,


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No. Esos láseres tienen un rendimiento de menos del 1%. E decir, la energía que producen en forma de luz es menos del 1% de la energía eléctrica que consumen.
> 
> El texto del artículo lo deja bien claro:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291236



También cuesta mucha energía poner en marcha una central nuclear de fisión y el resultado final es positivo. Digo yo que si no se contabiliza la puesta en marcha debe de ser por algo. Si no es así estoy de acuerdo en que es un timo absoluto.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Si, un generador termoeléctrico de toda la vida. Se venden desde hace años. La diferencia de temperatura entre dos metales (2 semiconductores normalmente) produce un flujo de electrones (una corriente). El efecto Seebeck de toda la vida, vamos.
> 
> ¿Te refieres a eso?



Eso no funcionaría para producir electricidad en las condiciones térmicas de la fusión.

Hace falta un ciclo de vapor de toda la vida.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Pues hace Unos Años empezó a haber avances al cambiar de estrategia y miniaturizar los reactores.
> También ha avanzado mucho la comunicación y las simulaciones.
> Mírate este vídeo:



También ha avanzado mucho la comunicación
¿La comunicación de qué?


----------



## Napalm (13 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Las bombas de calor "entregan" EN UNA PARTE más energía que la metida, pero no en todo.



Como???   

Soy tu profesor de Máquinas térmicas (o Termodinamica, depende del plan) y te cojo de las orejas a que vuelvas a examinarte.

Las bombas de calor NO ENTREGAN ENERGIA. LA MUEVEN dentro o fuera del volumen de control (depende de su modo de trabajo), en forma de calor. PERO NO HAY NINGUNA MAQUINA que entregue más enerergia que la recibida.

Uffff....me piro del hilo.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Dic 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Vale, he visto un poco del vídeo sobre esas placas que supongo que son las placas termodinámicas "no solares" a partir del minuto que indicas y...el tío está diciendo que su supuesta máquina funciona exactamente igual que un aire acondicionado normal (o incluso un frigorífico). El aire acondicionado se basa en cambios de estado, en compresión y expansión en un serpentín y en un intercambio de calor, ¿Qué diferencia hay? Porque el tío está explicando EXACTAMENTE el principio de funcionamiento del aire acondicionado. Hay información técnica sobre ese invento o solo tenemos un vídeo de hace 30 años subido a YouTube? Estaría bien ver el diagrama, los equipos que intervienen, diagramas de estado, diagramas psicrométricos, Carrier, diagramas de Mollier, números números y mas números, eso es lo que demuestra las cosas. Entiende que un vídeo no es una prueba de nada.



Son placas termodinámicas, lo de solar lo dicen algunos creo que por marketing. Llevan comercializadas ya muchos años pero a pequeña escala. Hace años ya mire empresas españolas que las comercializarán, pero es una tecnología que no ha sido bendecida por el sistema, está ahí pero no se usa casi nada. La eficiencia depende de muchos factores pero creo recordar que el tipo del vídeo comentaba un COP 8.

Aquí una empresa española.

Termodinámica | Nublado, con viento, lluvia y nieve ... nada se interpone | mallorcasolar


----------



## XXavier (13 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> También cuesta mucha energía poner en marcha una central nuclear de fisión y el resultado final es positivo. Digo yo que si no se contabiliza la puesta en marcha debe de ser por algo. Si no es así estoy de acuerdo en que es un timo absoluto.



No se trata de la 'puesta en marcha' de los láseres, sino del rendimiento de conversión de la energía eléctrica que los alimenta en energía emitida en forma de radiación electromagnética.

En una central de fisión, hay un reactor que convierte una pequeña parte de la masa de su combustible en energía térmica, que luego se convierte –normalmente con un turbogenerador– en energía eléctrica. El balance es claramente positivo, y una central de fisión solo requiere, para su funcionamiento, una pequeña cantidad de la energía que produce, para alimentar bombas, regular el reactor, alumbrado, etc.

En el caso del experimento que comentamos, una energía eléctrica de centenares de MJ ha producido 3 MJ de energía térmica. No es un timo, tampoco, sino una información algo sesgada para dar un tono más optimista al experimento, porque la energía electromagnética producida por los láseres, necesaria para producir esa fusión ha sido algo inferior a esos 3 MJ. Lo malo es que producir esa luz láser ha costado cientos de MJ...


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Claro que sí puto SUBNORMAL, nos están venga a decir que nos duchemos con agua fría para luchar contra Putin pero nos van a regalar energía infinita y ecoresiliente.
> 
> No podéis ser más SUBNORMALES los covidiotas
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Gilipollas, vuelve con tu Mamadou a que te encule como anoche.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (13 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> También ha avanzado mucho la comunicación
> ¿La comunicación de qué?



Perdona, el autocorrector, la computación, hay mucha más potencia ahora que en los 90 por lo que se pueden hacer simulaciones más complejas y rápidas.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Como???
> 
> Soy tu profesor de Máquinas térmicas (o Termodinamica, depende del plan) y te cojo de las orejas a que vuelvas a examinarte.
> 
> ...



Ya estás jugando con las indefiniciones del lenguaje y del sistema.
Gilipollas.
Que todos funcionáis igual para defender vuestras creencias.

La "bomba de calor" es un ciclo frgorífico, solo que a diferencia del frigorífico, en vez de estar el foco frío confinado, y el foco caliente ser el exteriot abierto, es del revés.

Como lo que se busca en este caso es CALENTAR el foco caliente, por cada kW metido en forma de trabajo mecánico (o eléctrico para alimentar el motor), la bomba de calor desplaza x4 esa cantidad.
Así que sí, LOS ENTREGA.
Anormal de carrito.
Imbécil.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Perdona, el autocorrector, la computación, hay mucha más potencia ahora que en los 90 por lo que se pueden hacer simulaciones más complejas y rápidas.



Gracias.
Es que le daba vueltas y no comprendía.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Gilipollas, vuelve con tu Mamadou a que te encule como anoche.



Jojojojojo SUBNORMAL HDLGP menudo ridículo has hecho.

Tenemos la fusión!!!! Pero hoy no, mañaaaaaana 

Jajajajajajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No os hagáis pajas mentales. No hay ningún sistema que entregué más energía que la que recibe.
> No entiendes al termodinámica.
> Y tu enunciado es inconcluyente, oprque no defines la situación.
> 
> ...




¿te suena esta fórmula?


----------



## reconvertido (13 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿te suena esta fórmula?



¿Qué cojones tiene que ver el culo con las témporas?


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones tiene que ver el culo con las témporas?




Eso significa que hay energía a raudales, eso sí, a nivel atómico, y eso es lo que se intenta conseguir con la fusión nuclear, ahí la ley de la termodinámica que mencionas actúa de otra manera.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jojojojojo SUBNORMAL HDLGP menudo ridículo has hecho.
> 
> Tenemos la fusión!!!! Pero hoy no, mañaaaaaana
> 
> ...





Nadie dijo que fuera a estar lista para hoy, hijo de cien mil putas.


Ve a que te folle tu negro.


Espero que un buen tumor te devore a placer.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (14 Dic 2022)

Si es muy barato no interesa.
De donde van a chanchullear, ah?


----------



## StalkerTlön (14 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si es muy barato no interesa.
> De donde van a chanchullear, ah?



Acabas de resumir el funcionamiento energético del planeta.


----------



## StalkerTlön (14 Dic 2022)

Otro estudio indicaba que si se pusieran centrales geotérmicas en los puntos calientes del globo, que son multitud, como hace Islandia, tendríamos muchísima más energía de la que necesita el planeta. En España tenemos Canarias, y en la península hay zonas calientes también.¿Porqué no se hace?


----------



## imutes (14 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Al final que ha dicho Biden de esta tecnología ?



¿Qué coño va a decir el viejo chocho? NADA, como era de esperar.

Deciamos ayer ...



imutes dijo:


> Nuevos avances en la fusión nuclear prometen plantas de producción de energía viable en 10 años, no importa cuando leas esto.



Así que me vuelvo a descojonar de ti @Figaro y tu booommm de mierda. 



imutes dijo:


> Así que no me espero a lo que diga Biden mañana y me río de ti @Fígaro ahora antes de que te escondas en tu cueva .
> 
> ¡MAGUFO!






LuismarpIe dijo:


> Llevamos a 20 años de conseguir la fusión desde que tengo memoria.



Sí, he sido muuuyyy prudente en mis estimaciones.



MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Coño, la famosa constante de la fusión: 50 años
> 
> No se podía de saber



Eso es,sí señor, la famosa constante de los 50 años.



MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> En realidad a 50 años. Constante universal



Sí, sí a 50 años, no importa cuando leas esto.



Klaus María dijo:


> La fusión nuclear no está a 30 años



No, ya se ha dicho. Son 50 años.



ArmiArma dijo:


> Pero si esto yo lo sacaron los chinos hace unos meses y si a su vez tiene un pacto para el gas a 30 años con Rusia, tan fácil no será
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Será que los chinos son gilipollas o que la fusión (en general toda la nuclear) es un bluf?
Las personas con más de 2 cm de frente y un poco de memoria conocen la respuesta.



XXavier dijo:


> *Tampoco han conseguido 1,03x. La energía eléctrica utilizada para alimentar los láser que han producido la fusión ha sido de cientos de megajulios. Y la energía de fusión conseguida ha sido de 3MJ.*
> 
> Adjunto la noticia publicada en el WSJ de hoy, donde se mencionan esos datos:
> 
> ...



. Sin comentarios.

Veamos algunos extractos de hoy en "El MUndo"





__





Hito histórico en fusión nuclear: EEUU logra por primera vez generar más energía de la que gasta en el proceso


Poco antes de su muerte, al gran científico y divulgador británico Stephen Hawking le preguntaron cuál era, en su doctísima opinión, la idea más prometedora que podría...




www.elmundo.es






_" El logro podría revolucionar la economía en las próximas décadas "_


" _Granholm ha marcado el objetivo de "*crear energía de fusión en la próxima década*" de la manera más eficaz posible._ "

(de la menera más eficaz posible no quiere decir absolutamente nada. Mucho menos que sea rentable. Veásmoslo)

"_ La asesora científica del presidente de EEUU, *Arati Prabhakar*, ha explicado *que aún queda por saber "cuán largo será el viaje" hasta que pueda emplearse energía de fusión a nivel de usuario. *_

 Ya lo adelanto yo. Otros 50 años mínimo

En fin, todo el artículo es pura risión ¡Que cachondos! 

@Figaro eres un magufo de mierda pero sigue así. Viene bien reirse de imbéciles como tú de vez en cuando.

PD.: Cuando haya pasado el tiempo suficiente para que nos hayamos olvidado de esta gilipollez, saldrán de nuevo anunciando lo mismo. Es el eterno retorno de los cojones, supongo.

.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Eso significa que hay energía a raudales, eso sí, a nivel atómico, y eso es lo que se intenta conseguir con la fusión nuclear, ahí la ley de la termodinámica que mencionas actúa de otra manera.



Lo que dices no viene a cuento de la bomba de calor.

Estar desubicado mentalmente en una conversación es pro estar drogado o aviso de Alzheimer.

Por cierto, la termodinámica aplica reacciones nucleares también.
Incluida la fusión.
De nada.


----------



## skan (14 Dic 2022)

Esto no es más que otro pasito.

No ha habido un gran descubrimiento, ni se ha creado una nueva teoría... simplemente se ha superado la barrera de obtener más energía que la que se ha consumido. Pero de todos modos la eficiencia seguirá siendo pequeña durante muchas décadas.

Y cuando se consiga tener mayor eficiencia... de todos modos seguirá siendo muy caro construir y mantener centrales de fusión nuclear para abastecer a toda la población.


----------



## skan (14 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si es muy barato no interesa.
> De donde van a chanchullear, ah?



Aunque sea muy barato nos cobrarán 10000% de impuestos y todo solucionado.


Lo que me jode es que el ITER se esté construyendo en Francia y no en España. Al final el dinero se queda allí.


----------



## The near is end (14 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No se entiende en qué consiste la novedad, ya se sacaba energía en mayor cantidad que la gastada



Desde la barra del bar de Triana donde desayuno, el rendimiento neto de la fusión ésta experimental es muy muy bajo por decir algo . Yo creo que si no se consigue un rendimiento muy, muy superior ( pero mucho) no se va a conseguir nada y a no ser con un proceso nuevo o alguna idea con suerte...... Los aparatos que se necesitan, instalaciones, y medidas de seguridad sobre todo, cuestan megatrillones de euros , y el convertir el calor en electricidad lleva pérdidas y en transporte se va un huevo tambien... Ojalá fuera verdad todo ésto, ojalá, pero me temo mucho que con los datos en la mano......


----------



## Freedomfighter (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lo que dices no viene a cuento de la bomba de calor.
> 
> Estar desubicado mentalmente en una conversación es pro estar drogado o aviso de Alzheimer.
> 
> ...




El hilo va de la fusión nuclear, lo que no viene a cuento es lo de la bomba de calor, pero claro, tampoco vamos a esperar mucho más de alguien que está demostrando ser un subnormal que no se entera de nada y que además va de listo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## frankie83 (14 Dic 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar de Triana donde desayuno, el rendimiento neto de la fusión ésta experimental es muy muy bajo por decir algo . Yo creo que si no se consigue un rendimiento muy, muy superior ( pero mucho) no se va a conseguir nada y a no ser con un proceso nuevo o alguna idea con suerte...... Los aparatos que se necesitan, instalaciones, y medidas de seguridad sobre todo, cuestan megatrillones de euros , y el convertir el calor en electricidad lleva pérdidas y en transporte se va un huevo tambien... Ojalá fuera verdad todo ésto, ojalá, pero me temo mucho que con los datos en la mano......



desde la barra de madrid con mi salmorejo te puedo decir que estoy de acuerdo ;-)


----------



## AH1N1 (14 Dic 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar de Triana donde desayuno, el rendimiento neto de la fusión ésta experimental es muy muy bajo por decir algo . *Yo creo que si no se consigue un rendimiento muy, muy superior ( pero mucho) no se va a conseguir nada y a no ser con un proceso nuevo o alguna idea con suerte...... *Los aparatos que se necesitan, instalaciones, y medidas de seguridad sobre todo, cuestan megatrillones de euros *, y el convertir el calor en electricidad lleva pérdidas y en transporte se va un huevo tambien*... Ojalá fuera verdad todo ésto, ojalá, pero me temo mucho que con los datos en la mano......





frankie83 dijo:


> desde la barra de madrid con mi salmorejo te puedo decir que *estoy de acuerdo* ;-)



Los árboles les impiden ver el bosque. Desde la barra de Las Canteras les voy a explicar por qué están equivocados. 
El consumo energético hacia el que nos dirigimos va a ser tan bajo que con lo que han conseguido hasta ahora habrá suficiente energía para los que queden en el planeta.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No se trata de la 'puesta en marcha' de los láseres, sino del rendimiento de conversión de la energía eléctrica que los alimenta en energía emitida en forma de radiación electromagnética.
> 
> En una central de fisión, hay un reactor que convierte una pequeña parte de la masa de su combustible en energía térmica, que luego se convierte –normalmente con un turbogenerador– en energía eléctrica. El balance es claramente positivo, y una central de fisión solo requiere, para su funcionamiento, una pequeña cantidad de la energía que produce, para alimentar bombas, regular el reactor, alumbrado, etc.
> 
> En el caso del experimento que comentamos, una energía eléctrica de centenares de MJ ha producido 3 MJ de energía térmica. No es un timo, tampoco, sino una información algo sesgada para dar un tono más optimista al experimento, porque la energía electromagnética producida por los láseres, necesaria para producir esa fusión ha sido algo inferior a esos 3 MJ. Lo malo es que producir esa luz láser ha costado cientos de MJ...



Todos sabemos que el láser es un haz de luz. Poner en marcha un láser ultra energético cuesta mucha energía, pero una vez puesto en marcha tienes un haz de luz. Entonces digo yo que con ese haz de luz puedes generar la fusión no sólo una vez. Lo que cuentan es la energía que el láser entregó al sistema del experimento.

De la noticia: 

_En ese instante, *192 láseres gigantes* proyectaron su intensísima luz sobre un pequeño cilindro, no mayor que una goma de borrar y relleno de hidrógeno congelado. Los rayos vaporizaron el cilindro y activaron el proceso, que contó con una pequeña bola de *deuterio y tritio*, las formas más pesadas del hidrógeno, para hacer posible la fusión.

Durante unas billonésimas de segundo, 2,05 megajulios de energía, equivalentes a menos de 0,5 kilogramos de trinitrotolueno (TNT), bombardearon la bola de hidrógeno, la cual, a su vez, generó neutrones como producto de la fusión, cuya energía ascendía al equivalente de un kilo y medio de TNT. Por primera vez en la historia, la fusión producía una ganancia neta. _*La entrega de 2,05 megajulios resultó en 3,15 megajulios de producción de energía de fusión (2,5 megajulios según otras fuentes)*


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Dic 2022)

"Con los átomos que caben en un vaso de agua tendríamos energía para una familia de cuatro personas durante 40 años"

Lástima que no lo verán nuestros hogos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> _Durante unas billonésimas de segundo, 2,05 megajulios de energía, equivalentes a menos de 0,5 kilogramos de trinitrotolueno (TNT), bombardearon la bola de hidrógeno, la cual, a su vez, generó neutrones como producto de la fusión, cuya energía ascendía al equivalente de un kilo y medio de TNT. Por primera vez en la historia, la fusión producía una ganancia neta. _*La entrega de 2,05 megajulios resultó en 3,15 megajulios de producción de energía de fusión (2,5 megajulios según otras fuentes)*



De nuevo, el sistema consume 2,05 megajulios de la red eléctrica, y devuelve 3,15 megajulios en forma de calor. Ese calor hay que utilizarlo para hacer hervir agua y que haga mover una turbina que generará una puta mierda de vuelta a la red eléctrica.

Eso sin contar el coste de conseguir los isótopos de hidrógeno y todo el tinglado.

Sigue estando a años luz de ser rentable.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Dic 2022)

Creo que los chinos lo han enfocado como la bomba H: fisión-fusión.

*¿Qué es y cómo funciona la mortífera bomba de hidrógeno?*







*A.* La bomba H tiene dos partes, una que es en realidad una bomba nuclear convencional y otra que está formada por el combustible de fusión, normalmente en forma de cilindro de varias capas de materiales como el deuterio de litio. En su núcleo, además, hay también plutonio (material de fisión) Las dos partes se suspenden en espuma de poliestireno.


*B.* Primero, un explosivo detona la primera parte y comienza un proceso de fisión (es decir, una explosión nuclear convencional).

*C.* La primera detonación emite radiación (rayos X) que irradian la espuma de de poliestileno.

*D.* Llega la fusión nuclear. La espuma de poliestileno se convierte en plasma y comprime el material de la segunda parte.

*E.* El deuterio de litio está comprimido y calentado, por lo que inicia su reacción de fusión. Su flujo de neutrones hace que el plutonio de su núcleo entre en fisión y se completa la reacción en cadena fisión-fusión-fisión.


----------



## R. P. Feynman (14 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> De nuevo, el sistema consume 2,05 megajulios de la red eléctrica, y devuelve 3,15 megajulios en forma de calor. Ese calor hay que utilizarlo para hacer hervir agua y que haga mover una turbina que generará una puta mierda de vuelta a la red eléctrica.
> 
> Eso sin contar el coste de conseguir los isótopos de hidrógeno y todo el tinglado.
> 
> Sigue estando a años luz de ser rentable.



No, se inyectan 2MJ de láser. De la Red se consume un disparate!


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Dic 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> No, se inyectan 2MJ de láser. De la Red se consume un disparate!



Perdón, gracias por la aclaración.

Esto mejora por momentos.


----------



## Antiparras (14 Dic 2022)

a donde hay que llevar mi vasito de agua para que me lo transformen?


----------



## XXavier (14 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Todos sabemos que el láser es un haz de luz. Poner en marcha un láser ultra energético cuesta mucha energía, pero una vez puesto en marcha tienes un haz de luz. Entonces digo yo que con ese haz de luz puedes generar la fusión no sólo una vez. Lo que cuentan es la energía que el láser entregó al sistema del experimento.
> 
> De la noticia:
> 
> ...



Hay un flujo de entrada de energía eléctrica al láser y dos flujos de salida de energía. Uno es el calor cedido a los sistemas de refrigeración, y el resto –menos del 1%– es la radiación electromagnética del láser que induce la fusión'.

Tu error es invocar una 'energía de arranque'. No viene al caso, porque una vez arrancado, y durante su funcionamiento, el láser convierte en radiación electromagnética menos del 1% de la energía eléctrica que se le suministra. En el experimento del caso, cientos de MJ han producido –por seguir tus cifras– 2,05 MJ de radiación láser y esos 2,05 MJ de radiación han inducido una fusión con una energía de 3,15 MJ. En balance global, se han necesitado, para realizar la fusión, cientos de MJ, y se ha sacado, de esa fusión, una energía de 3,15 MJ.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Hay un flujo de entrada de energía eléctrica al láser y dos flujos de salida de energía. Uno es el calor cedido a los sistemas de refrigeración, y el resto –menos del 1%– es la radiación electromagnética del láser que induce la fusión'.
> 
> *Tu error es *invocar una 'energía de arranque'. No viene al caso, porque una vez arrancado, y durante su funcionamiento, el láser convierte en radiación electromagnética menos del 1% de la energía eléctrica que se le suministra. En el experimento del caso, cientos de MJ han producido –por seguir tus cifras– 2,05 MJ de radiación láser y esos 2,05 MJ de radiación han inducido una fusión con una energía de 3,15 MJ. En balance global, se han necesitado, para realizar la fusión, cientos de MJ, y se ha sacado, de esa fusión, una energía de 3,15 MJ.



Mi error no es. Si acaso es el error del Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Livermore de California que es el que presenta los números.


----------



## XXavier (14 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Mi error no es. Si acaso es el error del Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Livermore de California que es el que presenta los números.



Lo de la 'energía de arranque' no lo han dicho ellos, sino tú...


----------



## tracrium (14 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> También cuesta mucha energía poner en marcha una central nuclear de fisión y el resultado final es positivo. Digo yo que si no se contabiliza la puesta en marcha debe de ser por algo. Si no es así estoy de acuerdo en que es un timo absoluto.



Claro, pero:

1) Todavía estamos lejos de mantener la autoignición aportando sólo combustible. Para eso creo que se necesitan Q del orden de 5. Había algún artículo reciente en Nature explicando el "estado del arte".

2) Hecerlo a base de fusilar "perdigones" de isótopos con láseres de alta potencia tiene limitaciones técnicas muy importantes. En este caso estarías poniendo en marcha la central a cada disparo, ya que no hay una autoignición in situ porque el combustible se consume. Sería como dispararle a un petardo cada vez con todo lo que implica: recargar el láser, el combustible, extraer el calor y retirar detritus. Eso a una frecuencia entre 5 y 10 veces por segundo. 

3) Extraer y transferir el calor generado ya de por si supone un reto físico y de ingeniería de materiales.

¿Es un hito físico? Sí. ¿Tecnológico? Todavía no. ¿Aplicable a corto-medio plazo? Ni de puta coña. Al menos con el confinamiento inercial con láser. 

El resumen es: "dame más dinero que ya casi lo tenemos (mentira)".


----------



## tracrium (14 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Creo que los chinos lo han enfocado como la bomba H: fisión-fusión.
> 
> *¿Qué es y cómo funciona la mortífera bomba de hidrógeno?*
> 
> ...



Las bases del confinamiento inercial por láser son las mismas. A fin de cuentas no son más que micro bombas de hidrógeno.


----------



## tracrium (14 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Perdón, gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> Esto mejora por momentos.



Es que esa es precisamente la trampa: te hablan de la energía transferida al plasma, no de la energía necesaria para trasferir esa cantidad de energía, que es muchísimo mayor.


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Dic 2022)

Esta noticia sale justo cuando Arabia Saudita gira hacia China y cuando los inventarios de petróleo en EEUU están en su nivel más bajo de la historia y necesitan tirar el precio del petróleo para abajo para rellenarlos.

Os torean como quieren, y algunos gustosamente aplauden con las orejas.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Dic 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Lo de la 'energía de arranque' no lo han dicho ellos, sino tú...



Los que no han contabilizado esta energía son ellos, no yo. Yo solo le he puesto un nombre comprensible para el forero medio.


----------



## LangostaPaco (14 Dic 2022)

No habrá Mad Max, pobres floreros catastrofistas, si se acaba el petróleo sacaran una nueva tecnología para sustituir al petróleo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (14 Dic 2022)

El principal problema de la energía infinita es precisamente que se consiguiera... y no porque el planeta se calentara, porque quizá se inventaría algo para enfriarla y mantener estable la temperatura.

El principal problema es el que YA ESTAMOS VIENDO: a más tecnología, más prescindibles son los humanos, y los que fueran necesarios serían esclavos (o clones esclavos).

Lo principal es LO HUMANO, y lo HUMANO está reñido con la tecnología como fin.
La clave de bóveda es el PODER, y la tecnología en manos del PODER CONCENTRADO, genera MÁS PODER CONCENTRADO.

_*Un Experto es alguien que sabe cada vez más sobre cada vez menos, hasta llegar a conocerlo absolutamente todo sobre nada.*_

Si ese experto es experto en PODER, en mandar, llegará a desconocer totalmente su condición humana, y la de sus iguales. Se convertirá en un MONSTRUO.

La hipertecnología y el PODER CONCENTRADO son el fin de la humanidad.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (14 Dic 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> No habrá Mad Max, pobres floreros catastrofistas, si se acaba el petróleo sacaran una nueva tecnología para sustituir al petróleo.



Ese es precisamente el debate, y la razón de que esta noticia tenga implicaciones políticas: si corremos riesgo de quedarnos sin energía, ¿es necesario coordinarnos a nivel mundial para decrecer, administrar los recursos actuales de forma centralizada, etc.?

Generalizando, la izquierda, por supuesto, dice que sí, que hay que recortar libertades y restringir o regular fuertemente el libre mercado, que de lo contrario vamos al colapso. 

Vamos, que se les ha aparecido la virgen, y si antes el sistema iba a colapsar por las contradicciones inherentes a la lucha de clases, ahora lo va a hacer por causas físicas, excepto si dejamos el control de los recursos en manos de unos pocos.

La derecha dice que esto no es nada nuevo, que el mercado proveerá (algo inventarán para solucionarlo).

¿Quién tiene razón? Ni idea.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> El hilo va de la fusión nuclear, lo que no viene a cuento es lo de la bomba de calor, pero claro, tampoco vamos a esperar mucho más de alguien que está demostrando ser un subnormal que no se entera de nada y que además va de listo.
> 
> Un saludo.



No hijo no, los anti-renovables sois igual de dogmáticos y fanáticos que los renobobos anti-petróleo, anti-gas y anti-carbón.
Atacáis todo lo a todo aquel que va contra vuestro sistema de creencias.

Un par de payaso mentaron la bomba de calor, diciendo la mentira de que era termodinámicamente imposible que rindiera más de lo absorbido, cuando evidentemente sí es posible.
Obviamente, les respondo, para que no metan su ponzoña viral en las mentes débiles.

La fusión cuando se logre (si es que se logra) será una maravilla.
En caso de lograrse, yo no tengo claro que el 90% de aquí la veamos.
Y eso incluye a los 30 añeros, claro

Y aún cuando se logre, todavía no saben cómo montar una central eléctrica con eso.
Ya me dirás tú cómo montamos ahí un ciclo de vapor.
Porque de termoelectricidad vete olvidando.
Y el sodio fundido, tal y como se ha demostrado en las torres solares de alta tempera HTST) es inviable.
Quizás con plomo fundido, pero no lo tengo claro

Y si es cierto que este engendro *necesita TRITIO* como combustible, ya me dirás tú de donde cojones sacamos el tritio a gran escala.
Es un error muy típico de físicos.
Generar juguetitos que luego no escalan a nivel industrial, ni de unidad, ni mucho menos de serie.

Así que céntrate hombre, céntrate.


----------



## jpjp (14 Dic 2022)

Lo de la aerotermia y geotermia es para ver la hipocresía de algunos.
Y que no cuenten milongas los renobobos que venden lo del CO2 y demás gilipolleces para hacer un negocio que está subvencionado vamos lo que llegaron a hacer con el boom inmobiliario.
Que salga esto de la fusión nuclear es lo mejor que puede pasar para pinchar la burbuja renoboba que no es otra que no querer comprar a rusia Arabia y china las materias primas.
Y hablo de renobobas porque se de qué lo hablo y conozco bastante ese sector con sus subcontratas y como cuentan las milongas de que la red no puede cubrir lo que producen los molinillos que por cierto se dice de esto de la fusión que como van a transportarla pero no se dice de los molinillos que tienen que pararlos porque la red no tiene capacidad manda huevos cuando los picos y en este país fueron en 2008 y en Filomena.

Y si he sacado esto es porque mucho crítico con tal de poner el culo a quien le paga defiende su tecnología lo que es un crimen es ver cómo se derrumban las térmicas de carbón no se utilice fracking mientras ves en Aragón que no paran de poner molinillos mientras el otro día parón de energía en Zaragoza pero claroooooo eso no lo contamos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No hijo no, los anti-renovables sois igual de dogmáticos y fanáticos que los renobobos anti-petróleo, anti-gas y anti-carbón.
> Atacáis todo lo a todo aquel que va contra vuestro sistema de creencias.
> 
> Un par de payaso mentaron la bomba de calor, diciendo la mentira de que era termodinámicamente imposible que rindiera más de lo absorbido, cuando evidentemente sí es posible.
> ...




Céntrate tú mejor lumbreras, y estudia como miles de centrales nucleares llevan produciendo electricidad abundante con la fisión de uranio desde hace décadas, no sé de donde salen tus conocimientos pero creo que necesitas darles un buen repaso.

Cuídate


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Céntrate tú mejor lumbreras, y estudia como miles de centrales nucleares llevan produciendo electricidad abundante con la fisión de uranio desde hace décadas, no sé de donde salen tus conocimientos pero creo que necesitas darles un buen repaso.
> 
> Cuídate



Se bastante mejor que tú cómo funcionan los LWR y los PWR.
Y entiendo bastante mejor que tú un (accidente) LOCA.

También entiendo algo mejor que tú las proyecciones de suministro de uranio.

Y también entiendo mejor que tú que las temperaturas de una central de fisión no tiene NADA que ver con las de una de fusión (siendo MUCHO más elevadas estas, pues es un plasma).

Ale, con dios.
Cuídate y estudia.


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Dic 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> No habrá Mad Max, pobres floreros catastrofistas, si se acaba el petróleo sacaran una nueva tecnología para sustituir al petróleo.




De hecho tienen en la recamara mas 10 alternativas energeticas del petroleo pero no las sacan por diversos intereses espurios o simplemente para que no colapsen paises como Mierdazuela.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Dic 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Lo de la aerotermia y geotermia es para ver la hipocresía de algunos.
> Y que no cuenten milongas los renobobos que venden lo del CO2 y demás gilipolleces para hacer un negocio que está subvencionado vamos lo que llegaron a hacer con el boom inmobiliario.
> Que salga esto de la fusión nuclear es lo mejor que puede pasar para pinchar la burbuja renoboba que no es otra que no querer comprar a rusia Arabia y china las materias primas.
> Y hablo de renobobas porque se de qué lo hablo y conozco bastante ese sector con sus subcontratas y como cuentan las milongas de que la red no puede cubrir lo que producen los molinillos que por cierto se dice de esto de la fusión que como van a transportarla pero no se dice de los molinillos que tienen que pararlos porque la red no tiene capacidad manda huevos cuando los picos y en este país fueron en 2008 y en Filomena.
> ...



el otro día parón de energía en Zaragoza 
¿De qué parón hablas?


----------



## Freedomfighter (14 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Se bastante mejor que tú cómo funcionan los LWR y los PWR.
> Y entiendo bastante mejor que tú un (accidente) LOCA.
> 
> También entiendo algo mejor que tú las proyecciones de suministro de uranio.
> ...




Dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces..... tu no entiendes de NADA, me da a mi, al menos no lo parece por como argumentas yendo de un lado al otro sin dar mejores argumentos que los que daría un niño de seis años, cualquier cosa es válida para llevar la razón en un foro de Internete y alimentar el ego, en fin, ese es más tu problema que el mío amigo, me importa una higa lo que tu sepas o dejes de saber, pero lo que está claro es que tu vanidad supera con creces tu conocimiento.....


----------



## imutes (15 Dic 2022)

R. P. Feynman dijo:


> No, se inyectan 2MJ de láser. De la Red se consume un disparate!



¡Exacto! Para conseguir que los 192 superláseres entreguen 2MJ se nececitan CIENTOS de MJ.
¡La risión! Ciencia para imbéciles.

.


----------



## trellat (15 Dic 2022)

Esto huele mal



algo va a pasar


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Dic 2022)

LLA?

Podemos ya mandar al ignore al subnornal del op con tanto comentario gilipollas y por el owned que se ha tragado o k ase?

Vaya owned más penoso


----------



## Ritalapollera (15 Dic 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Nadie dijo que fuera a estar lista para hoy, hijo de cien mil putas.
> 
> 
> Ve a que te folle tu negro.
> ...



Jojojojojo JÓDETE SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

No puedes ser más idiota jajajajajaja

Te dicen que va a estar en décadas y te parece cojonudo 

Me ha recordado a lo de las "vacunas", inmunizan, bueno no, pero no vas al hospital, bueno sí pero no a la uci...mueres más feliz.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jojojojojo JÓDETE SUBNORMAL HDLGP
> 
> No puedes ser más idiota jajajajajaja
> 
> ...



Naaaaaa

Al puto ignore que lo meto

No lo he metido antes, porque me interesaba algunos comentarios de este hilo de otros foreros, pero a tomar por culo por subnormal


----------



## Antiparras (15 Dic 2022)

antonio turiel lo explica en un hilo de twitter, vamos que la cosa está en bragas y sin depilar


----------



## jpjp (15 Dic 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> antonio turiel lo explica en un hilo de twitter, vamos que la cosa está en bragas y sin depilar



Lo que opine el de la lavadora en bloques de pisos me parece poco fiable.
Se puede poner su lavadora en su bloque de pisos si el quiere.


----------

